# Snaking the HIVE



## Angel Tarragon

Sporked from here.

The hive attacks!


----------



## Demongirl

*eats all the food in the hive*

Mmmm, tasty. Kinda like a meaty marinara pasta.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holy meat on a stick that was quick. 

Looks like Demongirl is definetely going to give Galeros a run for his money.


----------



## Relique du Madde

CAT FIGHT!!!!


*pulls out a camera*


----------



## megamania

...and thus the dirty deed is done.

Later folks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> CAT FIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> *pulls out a camera*




Um, I can't attest for Demongirl, but I know that despite Galeros' avatar, there is a man behind the monitor, so its not exactly a cat fight.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Um, I can't attest for Demongirl, but I know that despite Galeros' avatar, there is a man behind the monitor, so its not exactly a cat fight.



I'm a girl. Hell, I said so in the previous hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> I'm a girl. Hell, I said so in the previous hive.




Sorry, I must have missed it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then we shall pick a random Female  Hive member to be a proxy for this catfight (but not Goldmoon since she has Marine training).


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> I'm a girl. Hell, I said so in the previous hive.




This is the internet.  There are no guarentees.........


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Then we shall pick a random Female  Hive member to be a proxy for this catfight (but not Goldmoon since she has Marine training).




Aurora? Kida (sorry cuz)? Whitemouse? Eye of the Hawk? love.christine? 

Which one?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> As Relique du Madde has said, it is called Snaking The Casting; which somehow I will work out as a feat in my homebrew.




Isn't that already something that Spell thieves do?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Then we shall pick a random Female  Hive member to be a proxy for this catfight (but not Goldmoon since she has Marine training).




leaves little for choices.... Whitemouse but I haven't seen her on En World in a week or two.  Aurora has presumably retired from EN World since I've only seen 1 or 2 posts of hers since last Spring.  The others date back into 2006 or earlier.....


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> This is the internet.  There are no guarentees.........




I guarantee you that I'm a girl. I swear on my sisters panties.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Aurora? Kida (sorry cuz)? Whitemouse? Eye of the Hawk? love.christine?
> 
> Which one?




Which ever one is hot.  If they are several who are also hot, then we shall have a MUD BATTLE ROYAL!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> I guarantee you that I'm a girl. I swear on my sisters panties.




Dude... I thought you said "I wear my sisters panties."


----------



## megamania

welp...tired and my mood is darkening so I really am leaving this time.  A good one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Isn't that already something that Spell thieves do?




I guess so; but thst class isn't present in the Tale.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude... I thought you said "I wear my sisters panties."




I may have in my youth, but as an older I woman I now know better.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> I guarantee you that I'm a girl. I swear on my sisters panties.




congrats.  You made me smirk.

In truth I have always assumed you were Galeroes using a different user name....   sorry.  I stand corrected.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> congrats.  You made me smirk.
> 
> In truth I have always assumed you were Galeroes using a different user name....   sorry.  I stand corrected.




Its okay. Everyone deserves a chance to prove themselves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> congrats.  You made me smirk.
> 
> In truth I have always assumed you were Galeroes using a different user name....   sorry.  I stand corrected.




ROFL!!! Yeah; its not always best to make assumptions mega.  

I'm just ribbin' you.


----------



## megamania

What can I say.... their mannerisms and posting style are very similiar.


Lordy I'm getting tired.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> What can I say.... their mannerisms and posting style are very similiar.




Fraternal twins separated at birth?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Fraternal twins separated at birth?



Highly doubtful. I think I'd be semi-aware if that were the case.

Sometimes I get these white flashes and a memory comes from my mind, not sure about that.


----------



## Blackrat

Vampiric Half-Dragon Dire Were-Rat in the Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Vampiric Half-Dragon Dire Were-Rat in the Hive!




 Um, I think you're broken.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Um, I think you're broken.




What? Why can't I apply all these templates. I already dropped the Half-Fiend and Half-Celestial 'cause you said I couldn't be both...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Um, I think you're broken.




Wasn't that one of those early builds 3e's designers were championing as being uber creative and a reson why 3e was superior to the previous editions?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> What? Why can't I apply all these templates. I already dropped the Half-Fiend and Half-Celestial 'cause you said I couldn't be both...




Okay, I don't see why not. So long as you gained the vampire template after gaining the half-dragon template. Not sure about the dire part though.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Okay, I don't see why not. So long as you gained the vampire template after gaining the half-dragon template. Not sure about the dire part though.




Well both the Dire and Half-Dragon parts are ofcourse traits one is born with. I'm not sure of the Were- part yet...


----------



## Blackrat

I once played a Half-Celestial Drow BTW... That was fun


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Half-Dragon parts are ofcourse traits one is born with.




Not necessarily. Dragon Disciple allows you to gain the template aften ten levels of the PrC.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I once played a Half-Celestial Drow BTW... That was fun




Very, very interesting. I'm definetely going to have to use that idea in the Tale. Perhaps an immortal scion of a long forgotten deity dedicated to resurrecting it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Not necessarily. Dragon Disciple allows you to gain the template aften ten levels of the PrC.




Yeah, but like I'd ever go with such nerf PrC .


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Very, very interesting. I'm definetely going to have to use that idea in the Tale. Perhaps an immortal scion of a long forgotten deity dedicated to resurrecting it.




Mine was actually Favored Soul of Eilestraee. Everyone thought she was just a Noble Drow up until her Silvery Feather-Cloak turned out to be wings


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but like I'd ever go with such nerf PrC .




I take it you are referring to the lack of increased spellcasting power? Totally fixed for the Tale.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Mine was actually Favored Soul of Eilestraee. Everyone thought she was just a Noble Drow up until her Silvery Feather-Cloak turned out to be wings




Hahaha. Thats frickin' cool.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I take it you are referring to the lack of increased spellcasting power? Totally fixed for the Tale.




IIRC that was the main problem with the class. It's a spellcaster PrC with no spellcasting progress?

I did however once play one. He was eaten by a Red Dragon when he tried to intimidate it... Oh well...

EDIT: Was actually my first 3e character BTW.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I did however once play one. He was eaten by a Red Dragon when he tried to intimidate it... Oh well...




Ouch....that's harsh.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Ouch....that's harsh.




Nah, he deserved it... Going up to a dragon and DEMANDING a ride is not a smart thing to do... Even if the dragon was "an ally" ATM...

Oh, and the Dragon in question was actually his ancestor


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Nah, he deserved it... Going up to a dragon and DEMANDING a ride is not a smart thing to do... Even if the dragon was "an ally" ATM...




Oh man. Thats terrible. Your characters Wisdom score must've been average or low enough to nae realize he was buckin' around to be a chicken mcnugget.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Oh man. Thats terrible. Your characters Wisdom score must've been average or low enough to nae realize he was buckin' around to be a chicken mcnugget.




IIRC, both his Wis and Int were on neg modifiers. At least I did play him as extremely rash, self-centered snob...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> IIRC, both his Wis and Int were on neg modifiers. At least I did play him as extremely rash, self-centered snob...




At least he was well played. I always have a little difficulty playing characters with below average INT and WIS.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> At least he was well played. I always have a little difficulty playing characters with below average INT and WIS.




Actually, he was rather hard character to play with extremely high CHA and low WIS & INT. I did try to emulate something like manipulative narcist who thought too much of himself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Actually, he was rather hard character to play with extremely high CHA and low WIS & INT. I did try to emulate something like manipulative narcist who thought too much of himself.




I think that pretty much nails it. That personality is a lot like my dad was. Even though he wasn't much of a leader and wasn't wise enough to know how people should be treated, he was smart enough to do his job and excelled at talking himself out of situations; like speeding tickets (twice).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Actually, he was rather hard character to play with extremely high CHA and low WIS & INT. I did try to emulate something like manipulative narcist who thought too much of himself.




I've played a High Cha Low Wis & Int PC as well...but I had a different take on that build.

Mine was quite attractive and likable, but had no common sense and was dumb as a post- think of the stereotypical inbred noble who leads men merely by virtue of his position, but is only successful when he has quality men behind him who make up for his (numerous) shortcomings.

One inspiration was Hugh Laurie's Lt. George C. St Barleigh from Blackadder, a classic "upper class twit."


----------



## Blackrat

Well now that we are talking about characters, let me tell you about my fave. It was Vampire: The Masquerade. I played a Malkavian who thought he was a Setite. The reason I consider him my favourite is the way he died. They were supposed to break into a Bank vault and for that reason they had some dynamite with them. But because my character wanted to be sure he packed along some plastic explosives too. A truckfull to be exact (Don't ask how he got it. He had resources 5 so he had the dough). So he has a crate of dynamite on the passenger seat, a truckfull of plastic explosive behind him... And an ambush of those Eastern Vampires waiting at the bank. As they drive to the bank an enemy comes straight to him and strikes a katana through the door to my char's ribs. He goes into frenzy... And as a malkavian picks one of the dynamites, lights it and shoves it to the enemy... Who in turn in rottshrek panics and throws the dynamite back to the truck... On the crate of the dynamite... Boom!... And half a second later, as the plastic explosives go off... Boom!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Well now that we are talking about characters, let me tell you about my fave. It was Vampire: The Masquerade. I played a Malkavian who thought he was a Setite.




Even though I don't play much V:tM, one of my faves was from that game as well.

He was a private detective who was embraced by a Brujah and the experience snapped his mind...he's as crazy as any Malkavian.  Upon recovering enough of his sanity to remember his identity, he noticed his supernatural strength, speed and resistance to damage and deduced he was a superhero.

Namely, Major Mosquito...who with his "crime straw" keeps the streets of Austin safe from n'er do wells.  (Yes, he was inspired by The Tick.)

He primarily went after (read: "fed on") violent criminals- kind of like Jeff Lindsay's/Showtime's _Dexter_, but because of his abilities and equipment, he was quite hazardous to his fellow vampires as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Crazy vamps..


----------



## Blackrat

I'm siiiinging in the rain... Just siiiiiiiiinging in the rain....


----------



## Dog Moon

My favorite V:tM character was a dude who had the first three dots in Sunnekuse [sp?].  It's the luck discipline.  Was fighting a Werewolf once and the stupid thing couldn't hit me.    I gave it the Evil Eye, giving it penalties, and then yoinked out a chunk of hair and used an ability that greatly increased the chance of failing and if the Storyteller rolled bad enough, the failure even became a Dramatic Failure.  The Werewolf kept smacking itself, tripping and hitting its head on a nearby table, etc.  I didn't damage it and it didn't damage me.  

[My combat was pretty horrible.  All about the luck stuff]


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I'm siiiinging in the rain... Just siiiiiiiiinging in the rain....




Should stop.  You'll catch pneumonia.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You may sing in the rain all you want.

I'm reigning the insane.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Should stop.  You'll catch pneumonia.




I have an umbrella.


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't know why people like to sing in the rain.  I've certainly never had the desire to do so.  Weirdos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know why people like to sing in the rain.  I've certainly never had the desire to do so.  Weirdos.




Anyone that is a hiver is a weirdo.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know why people like to sing in the rain.  I've certainly never had the desire to do so.  Weirdos.




I was thinking how cool it would be if the world was in real like a musical. People might just spontaneusly start singing anywhere and few seconds later everyone around would join them and start dancing to some weird coreography...

Why oh why can't the world be like that


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Why oh why can't the world be like that




Because not everyone likes musicals.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I was thinking how cool it would be if the world was in real like a musical. People might just spontaneusly start singing anywhere and few seconds later everyone around would join them and start dancing to some weird coreography...
> 
> Why oh why can't the world be like that




That reminds me of this one movie whose name I cannot remember.  It's prom night and one of the characters turns to the camera and says "I bet you didn't know it, but every single person in this school is a professional dancer."  So true cause whenever there's a prom, EVERYONE somehow manages to dance really well despite that not really being the case in real life.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Because not everyone likes musicals.




Well I don't really like them either, but I'd love the world if it'd be like that


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It already is for me- I always have a soundtrack running through my mind.  On occasion, I've been known to externalize my inner soundscape.

Unfortunately, since my musical taste is broad, not everyone cares for my songs...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Should stop.  You'll catch pneumonia.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB0Le3oM1b8"]But he could blame it on the rain...[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well I don't really like them either, but I'd love the world if it'd be like that




I'd rather put a bullet in my head.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reality for me is like a poorly written comic book that makes no sense but has no retcons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> But he could blame it on the rain...




God I love that song.....not the artist, just the song.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Because not everyone likes musicals.




True.  I don't like musicals, but if I was walking down the street and someone left a building and was like "Man, that guy annoys me" and then he started dancing and singing and half the people on the street joined him, I would ... probably be freaked out, but then it would be freaking hilarious.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> True.  I don't like musicals, but if I was walking down the street and someone left a building and was like "Man, that guy annoys me" and then he started dancing and singing and half the people on the street joined him, I would ... probably be freaked out, but then it would be freaking hilarious.





I'd like to see the musical that is doing on in the mind of the average insane homeless guy.  It's probably be like a muppet movie once the pigeons, dogs, cats and rats begin  their chorus.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'd like to see the musical that is doing on in the mind of the average insane homeless guy.




Probably would have a lot of dancing, high quality food.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Probably would have a lot of dancing, high quality food.




HA! No doubt. And lots of high quality hooch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And Napoleon doing the can-can while Hitler plays Delta blues...


----------



## Relique du Madde

The scene writes itself...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

You mean the world isn't a musical?

Damn. Now I have to go hand that costume back...

Morning Hive!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> True.  I don't like musicals, but if I was walking down the street and someone left a building and was like "Man, that guy annoys me" and then he started dancing and singing and half the people on the street joined him, I would ... probably be freaked out, but then it would be freaking hilarious.




I'd be there like a shot. Have a real enjoyment of musicals - even the bad ones!

Plus, I can't believe this discussion has gone this far without someone mentioning "Once More With Feeling", the classic Buffy episode.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I was thinking how cool it would be if the world was in real like a musical. People might just spontaneusly start singing anywhere and few seconds later everyone around would join them and start dancing to some weird coreography...
> 
> Why oh why can't the world be like that



Change the world! 

If Germany can have the "Anarchistic Pogo Party of Germany" (not that the party matters anywhere), why shouldn't Finland have the "Musical Party of Finland" (hopefully politically more influential)!



Reveille said:


> Because not everyone likes musicals.



Joykiller? Killjoy? Ah, you know what I mean!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> If Germany can have the "Anarchistic Pogo Party of Germany" (not that the party matters anywhere), why shouldn't Finland have the "Musical Party of Finland" (hopefully politically more influential)!




We had the Monster Raving Looney Party in the UK - not sure if they're still very active.


----------



## Blackrat

There's a badly bored and deadtired rat out here... 5 1/2 hours to go... Luckily my weekend starts today...


----------



## Blackrat

And my eye is twitching... Freaky feeling...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> And my eye is twitching... Freaky feeling...



Then remove your eye. That's the only way you can be really safe.

LT.


----------



## megamania

Got a spare hand to go with that eye?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Then remove your eye. That's the only way you can be really safe.
> 
> LT.



In my role as a non-lawyer, I'd like to note that this doesn't mean that Lord Tirian or the Hive will take any responsibility for side effects or damages caused by removing your eye, Blackrat.


----------



## megamania

if my life was done as a rock opera I would request the operic rock song with "Kill The Rabbit" from Looney Toones.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> And my eye is twitching... Freaky feeling...




That's not good. You're waaay overtired. You need to sleep!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Got a spare hand to go with that eye?




On second reading, that did occour to me.

Blackrat is Vecna! Vecna Must Die! => Blackrat Must Die!

Logic is not always my friend.


----------



## Blackrat

But Vecna, being a lich, is already dead?

But now that you mention it, my left hand is feeling a little numb too...


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> But Vecna, being a lich, is already dead?
> 
> But now that you mention it, my left hand is feeling a little numb too...




Destroy the undead evil rat!   Hurry before its too late!


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Destroy the undead evil rat!   Hurry before its too late!




Do I need to remind you of the other templates I have too... 

It IS already too late...

*dun dun duun!*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I might have been able to escape the Blackrats wrath if I hadn't run in circles.

[sblock=Exposition related to German Comedy]
It also reminds me of a scene of a movie probably no one of you has seen (except Lord Tririan?):
Der Wixxer
A quote of that movie is (after we saw a _dramatic _flashback scene of one of the protagonists trying to rescue his partner) "I might have rescued him if I hadn't run in slow-motion" (well, at least that was the paraphrased version)

The movie is brilliant. Unfortunately, it might not work at all outside of Germany, since the Edgar Wallace movies he is parodying are also German movies that few outside Germany have seen... Though I am not a real Edgar Wallace expert, they are still part of my "cultural background", and I am not sure the movie would work well without it...
[/sblock]

Also: I really like this smiley!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Destroy the undead evil rat!   Hurry before its too late!




Is Blackrat related to Mouseferatu?  Or is he becoming him?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


>




I like that smiley even more than you do!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> On second reading, that did occour to me.
> 
> Blackrat is Vecna! Vecna Must Die! => Blackrat Must Die!
> 
> Logic is not always my friend.




Logic doesn't appear to be Blackrats friend either, otherwise it would not suggest killing him!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> I like that smiley even more than you do!



Not so! 

Circvs Maximvs has a lot of cool smileys.


----------



## Blackrat

That is quite an awesome smiley


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Logic doesn't appear to be Blackrats friend either, otherwise it would not suggest killing him!




Yes, but I never let Logic to bother my perfectly good arguments... Just like everyone else in the interwebs


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yes, but I never let Logic to bother my perfectly good arguments... Just like everyone else in the interwebs




I think your underestimating the dangers! Logic is out to get you!
I bet there is also a perfectly logical reason for your eye twitching!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think your underestimating the dangers! Logic is out to get you!
> I bet there is also a perfectly logical reason for your eye twitching!




Don't tell anyone but I have constructed and elaborate and deadly trap for Logic... *shh*

As for the eye twitch... It's part of the plan...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Don't tell anyone but I have constructed and elaborate and deadly trap for Logic... *shh*
> 
> As for the eye twitch... It's part of the plan...




Wouldn't it be illogical to post of your fiendish trap for Logic on a public board?

...
...
...

Oh, damn, now I see what you did there!


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Its okay. Everyone deserves a chance to prove themselves.




You do deserve one. I think to move on from the Galeros alt stigma you'll need to steal someone else's schtick. You can borrow mine. I flirt with and harass the women. If that's too much I guess you can use men instead of women. Also be more active in the hive. Galeros  isn't as proactive as we'd like.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Wouldn't it be illogical to post of your fiendish trap for Logic on a public board?
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> Oh, damn, now I see what you did there!




I briefly entertained the notion of seeing whether anyone had registered the username "Logic" on these boards, and if they hadn't I'd have created it, logged in, and posted something - just because.

Fortunately, that's just too much like hard work...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You do deserve one. I think to move on from the Galeros alt stigma you'll need to steal someone else's schtick. You can borrow mine. I flirt with and harass the women. If that's too much I guess you can use men instead of women. Also be more active in the hive. Galeros  isn't as proactive as we'd like.




Or you can use my Shtick... I make boasting claims of grandeur and also lots of noisy posts... Like this:

**Kaboom!**


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Or you can use my Shtick... I make boasting claims of grandeur and also lots of noisy posts... Like this:
> 
> **Kaboom!**




Except for the noisy posts part we all do that.


----------



## Logic

I have come for the rat!


----------



## Aeson

Logic said:


> I have come for the rat!




We mount a grand defense for our rodent friend. You won't be taking him without a fight.


----------



## Blackrat

Logic said:


> I have come for the rat!










































The trap ain't ready yet!!!


----------



## Aeson

I'll use my berserk tooth rage to fight Logic off.


----------



## Blackrat

Man... The smileys have a synchronised panic. Pretty cool


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> You do deserve one. I think to move on from the Galeros alt stigma you'll need to steal someone else's schtick. You can borrow mine. I flirt with and harass the women. If that's too much I guess you can use men instead of women. Also be more active in the hive. Galeros  isn't as proactive as we'd like.




I would suggest not harrassing people at all, to be honest.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Man... The smileys have a synchronised panic. Pretty cool




The same smiley in different posts by different people should be synced.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> I would suggest not harrassing people at all, to be honest.




Maybe that was a poor choice in words. I agree with you. Perhaps it was a Freudian Slip.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Logic said:


> I have come for the rat!




I have only one thing to say to you: Bananarama. 
Also, German Shephard Dogs fly systematically low over boring erictile dysfunctions due to the quantum fluctuations in your subspace dyson sphere device. I suggest against using Chihuahuas as riding animal due to their instable molecular connections, and their religious preference are not a matter of taste but determination. Be careful with Kakalubsen songs.


Spoiler



I hope the above sentences where illogical enough to protect Blackrat from harm...


----------



## Blackrat

I'm not sure wether that's really illogical or actually disguised logic, Mustrum. But it seems to have worked... Or then it was the Enraged Tooth that drove him away...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Logic said:


> I have come for the rat!




OK, I guess I have to admit some responsibility for that...although it wasn't me...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> The same smiley in different posts by different people should be synced.











































And now - presenting the "AAAAAH!" smileys in Dance of the Smileys!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> And now - presenting the "AAAAAH!" smileys in Dance of the Smileys!



Is this something like "The Dying Swan" of smileys? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Am I waiting for Fallout 3 too anxiously? GF claimed so when she saw our new desktop and WinAmp skin... I don't understand what's she getting at...


----------



## Dog Moon




----------



## The_Warlock

That is, in fact, so much ineffective panic that it deserves an honorary "WTF!?"


----------



## The_Warlock

And perhaps an OMG at the BBQ.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> CAT FIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> *pulls out a camera*




I am a guy...but I can be a girl for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pretty much everyone said:
			
		

>




Wtf?!?


----------



## The_Warlock

Tallarn said:


> I would suggest not harrassing people at all, to be honest.




I wouldn't worry about that Tal. 

When Aeson says that, it's in more of an excitable puppy humping your leg kind of way, rather than requires a lawyer and judge kind of way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> That is, in fact, so much ineffective panic that it deserves an honorary "WTF!?"




Nope.  I think it qualifies as a full fledged WTF?!?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wtf?!?




After everyone else started, I HAD to jump in.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I am a guy...but I can be a girl for you.




Does this sound creepy to anyone else, or is it just me?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am a guy...but I can be a girl for you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> I am a guy...but I can be a girl for you.




And thus does the descent into yaoi begin...

Run

While

You 

Can.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> I wouldn't worry about that Tal.
> 
> When Aeson says that, it's in more of an excitable puppy humping your leg kind of way, rather than requires a lawyer and judge kind of way.




Yeah, but if a guy starts humping your leg like an excitable puppy?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


>




Tee hee, you're so shy!


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but if a guy starts humping your leg like an excitable puppy?




There's a reason god invented baseball bats, and it wasn't baseball.


----------



## Dog Moon

For some reason, I'm reminded of the badguy in Silence of the Lambs.  Hrm...


----------



## megamania

oh my stars and garters.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


>




Look!  Its the floor of the NYSE!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


>





2012 olympics.... sychonized panic


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Tee hee, you're so shy!


----------



## megamania

Wallstreet has already begun practice and are expected to take the Silver.  Gold goes to the gamers alarmed by the 4e announcement last year.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wtf?!?




Wednesday

Thursday

Friday


----------



## Dog Moon

It rubs the lotion on its skin.   Or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## megamania

welp.... funtime is over.

later.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> It rubs the lotion on its skin.   Or else it gets the hose again.




It runs screaming. Or it gets the panic smiley again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Wednesday
> 
> Thursday
> 
> Friday




Or...

*W*et *T*ree *F*rog


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or...
> 
> *W*et *T*ree *F*rog



EVERYBODY STOP! *cough*

Ähm, yes.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> Tee hee, you're so shy!










In other words, there are other, cool Smileys CM. 

Not all of them are appropriate for EN World, though. But I still think some should be moved to EN World, too:


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think we proved this one during the last two pages.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> Because not everyone likes musicals.




:nods: 
I don't watch any but Disney animated movies, which do have some musical numbers in them. but none of that live action crap my mother watches.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> The same smiley in different posts by different people should be synced.




Isn't that an internet Olympic sport?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_Warlock said:


> There's a reason god invented baseball bats, and it wasn't baseball.






But I curse all the sideways scrolling I have to do because someone got their post to stretch further than my full-screen browser window can handle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Plus, I can't believe this discussion has gone this far without someone mentioning "Once More With Feeling", the classic Buffy episode.




Egad; for me that ruined Buffy. If I ever buy the season dvd sets I'll never watch that episode. I'd prefer to think that it never happened.

And why the frell does there need to be three High School Musicals?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> We mount a grand defense for our rodent friend. You won't be taking him without a fight.




You can have Blackrat, when you pry him from my cold dead fingers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> I am a guy...but I can be a girl for you.




This is seriously disturbing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> And why the frell does there need to be three High School Musicals?




Just be thankful that most (if not all) of the characters in Highschool musical are "seniors" because then it kills the possibility of having them return in a High School Musical 4.   However, if they go the Save By the Bell route then Disney may make a Community Collage Musical or just follow around a new group of students while having one of the alumni characters return as a teacher's aid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Just be thankful that most (if not all) of the characters in Highschool musical are "seniors" because then it kills the possibility of having them return in a High School Musical 4.   However, if they go the Save By the Bell route then Disney may make a Community Collage Musical or just follow around a new group of students while having one of the alumni characters return as a teacher's aid.




Oh dear god, I hope not. If it stretches long enough it could be called PhD Musical. Ouch.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or even worse.  Once Zack Efran and Vanessa Hudgens begin popping out Disney sponcered babies, Disney could have the Pregnacy Musical then several years later they can start working from Pre-School Musical up to High School Musical: The Next Generation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Or even worse.  Once Zack Efran and Vanessa Hudgens begin popping out Disney sponcered babies, Disney could have the Pregnacy Musical then several years later they can start working from Pre-School Musical up to High School Musical: The Next Generation.




AHHH!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> AHHH!!!!




[sblock="The Solution to the High School Musical Problem"]

DINGOS for DISNEY!!




_Because Vanessa Hudgen's future children look mighty tasty._
​[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> [sblock="The Solution to the High School Musical Problem"]
> 
> DINGOS for DISNEY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Because Vanessa Hudgen's future children look mighty tasty._
> ​[/sblock]




Weredingo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

* Goes insane from all the quiet*


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> * Goes insane from all the quiet*




*takes out the kettles again*

Bang, bong, gong, bang, bang, glank!


----------



## Relique du Madde

ack! What's up Blackrat?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got done watching this weeks episode of Smallville; it was fun but otherwise didn't advance the plot much. 

How goes things with the hivers this morning?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm going a little stir crazy over here.

  Long story short, my girl friend was having a day long argument with her family which culminated with her brother screwing her over.  As a result of her continual arguing and complaining ( and saying she should just kill herself because that's the only way her family would take her position seriously) I told her to give it up and stop arguing since it's not solving anything and the situation will only get worse since the stance her family was taking is the stance of enabling the situation.  (Note this was all in Text messages... my least favorite form of communication)

An hour later I tried calling her on the phone.  She answered then immediately hung up.  I called again and got her voice mail.  Since then I called like 10 - 20 times and sent her several text messages and still nothing.

It's infuriating.  I hate being a voice of mild sanity especially since getting sucked into those type of situations prevents me from getting anything else done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh, wow. Sorry to hear about this mess Relique.

I just said a prayer for your gf, hopefully she won't try to do something theat could potentially end her life. Suicide is never the answer.

I've also said a prayer for you, to let his divine will be work through you to helf her through these troubling times.

I am happy to say that on my front, things between my mom and I have smoothed over.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thanks, though I do hope prayer works on athiests.  I am less worried about my own situation considering that prayer appearantly works on heritics (another long story which involves a carcrash and a post card from a shrine to a now Cannonized Saint).

It's good to hear things have smoothed over for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Thanks, though I do hope prayer works on athiests.  I am less worried about my own situation considering that prayer appearantly works on heritics (another long story which involves a carcrash and a post card from a shrine to a now Cannonized Saint).




If you'd like to tell me more about this, feel free to drop me an email. I don't mind having open ears (or eyes in the case of an email) for a friend in need.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sure.  Thoiugh its hard to decide which story to tell.  Why my gf is an atheist or the whole prayers being able to work on heretics (which is about me).  Fortunately, both stories make make existence interesting when other things are also mentioned.  

Fortunately,  each event could easily be summed up in a few sentences.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, if you're up for it you can tell me the whole nine yards considering both.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sent...   Now that I think of it I might have mentioned some of those stories before... but never in one place at the same time.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Egad; for me that ruined Buffy. If I ever buy the season dvd sets I'll never watch that episode. I'd prefer to think that it never happened.
> 
> And why the frell does there need to be three High School Musicals?




We'll have to respectfully disagree on that one.



			
				Anya said:
			
		

> "Bunnies, bunnies, it must be bunnies!"




And the fact that I actually really enjoyed HSM 1 & 2 does somewhat lend credence to my partner's insistence that I am actually her gay best friend masquerading as her husband.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Or even worse.  Once Zack Efran and Vanessa Hudgens begin popping out Disney sponcered babies, Disney could have the Pregnacy Musical then several years later they can start working from Pre-School Musical up to High School Musical: The Next Generation.




Only if they cross it with Star Trek: The Next Generation & Muppet Babies!

I want to see a singing baby Data dancing with Zac Jnr. How could that fail?

Oh, and Morning, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> We'll have to respectfully disagree on that one.





You probably wouldn't like my solution to the issue of Highschool Musical the next generation...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Only if they cross it with Star Trek: The Next Generation & Muppet Babies!
> 
> I want to see a singing baby Data dancing with Zac Jnr. How could that fail?
> 
> Oh, and Morning, Hive!




Let me think.....

Baby Spocklyar brain munches baby Gonzo to gain the powers of flight and chicken empathy.  Baby Borg drone then assimilates Baby Vanessa as the Borg Queen and Baby Piggy gets served as lunch on the cafeteria menu.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Baby Borg drone then assimilates Baby Vanessa as the Borg Queen and Baby Piggy gets served as lunch on the cafeteria menu.




Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...._its bacon!_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> _its bacon!_




[sblock="It's Bacon!"]






[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> We'll have to respectfully disagree on that one.



I can agree to disagree.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> [sblock="It's Bacon!"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Kevin Bacon! One of my favorite actors.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Let me think.....
> 
> Baby Spocklyar brain munches baby Gonzo to gain the powers of flight and chicken empathy.  Baby Borg drone then assimilates Baby Vanessa as the Borg Queen and Baby Piggy gets served as lunch on the cafeteria menu.




I'd buy that for a dollar!

Spot the movie quote, anyone?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!
> 
> Spot the movie quote, anyone?




Robocop?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Robocop I


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

You both win a prize!

Go to www.youwinaprize.com to find out what it is!

Edit: Actually, sorry, don't, it's got a pop-up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Edit: Actually, sorry, don't, it's got a pop-up.




Thankfully Avant has a pop-up blocker.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Thankfully Avant has a pop-up blocker.




I only put that website address down as a joke. Sodding pop-ups.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Clearly, I have once more killed the Hive. Sorry about that!

Well, I've got fifteen minutes to go before I leave work for the weeknd, but I'll say goodbye now.

See you, Hive!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Thankfully Avant has a pop-up blocker.



Why are you using Avant? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Sashays into the Hive*

Yoo hoo!  What is going on my lovely men?


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> *Sashays into the Hive*
> 
> Yoo hoo!  What is going on my lovely men?




*Hits Relique du Madde with a baseball bat*

That's for starting this...oy vey.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> *Hits Relique du Madde with a baseball bat*
> 
> That's for starting this...oy vey.




*Bats his eyelashes*

Awww, no need to be so...agressive.

*Licks his lips*


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> *Bats his eyelashes*
> 
> Awww, no need to be so...agressive.
> 
> *Licks his lips*




RdM works in a restaurant. Go eat his food.


----------



## WhatGravitas

The_Warlock said:


> RdM works in a restaurant. Go eat his food.



His food in the restaurant or his food he gets at home?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> RdM works in a restaurant. Go eat his food.




But I want your food.

*Swoons*


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> But I want your food.
> 
> *Swoons*




You are, unfortunately, out of luck. No food here.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> You are, unfortunately, out of luck. No food here.




*Pouts*

Well, I guess I will have to wait until some of my other men show up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> *Pouts*
> 
> Well, I guess I will have to wait until some of my other men show up.




Yes, yes you will...such is the life of a catman....


----------



## megamania

=hand blocking "sunlight" out of face=

Allo.  No men here.  Just multiple personality disfunctional comicbook collecting and drawing DnD overworked underpaid guy.

allo Hive.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> *Pouts*
> 
> Well, I guess I will have to wait until some of my other men show up.




Once we gave Galeros a new shtick, he posts more? 

Maybe sometimes the goals justify the means after all?


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!
> 
> Spot the movie quote, anyone?




easy one.   wish i was there.....


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Yes, yes you will...such is the life of a catman....




Duh na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na CAT MAN!   CATMAN!  CATMAN!


*Pow!*  *Boof!*  *Blam!*


----------



## megamania

appears the Hive is enjoying a sugar rush at the moment


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Sashays into the Hive*
> 
> Yoo hoo!  What is going on my lovely men?




0.o



The_Warlock said:


> *Hits Relique du Madde with a baseball bat*
> 
> That's for starting this...oy vey.




WTF?  Why is it my fault?  The boy's obviously gone delusional with hunger..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> But I want your food.
> 
> *Swoons*




Quick give him a hamburger!


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Quick give him a hamburger!




You hear that Galeros, Relique has a Hamburger for you!


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> You hear that Galeros, Relique has a Hamburger for you!




Dog Moon also feels that he would benefit by being given a hamburger.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> WTF?  Why is it my fault?  The boy's obviously gone delusional with hunger..
> 
> 
> 
> Relique du Madde said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAT FIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> *pulls out a camera*
Click to expand...



Your post started this = Your fault *whack with a baseball bat...again*

Never say crazy things in front of cahhhrayzee peapull.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bbbbuuuuttt  that was in responce to Demongirl stealing Galeros sctick.  

Sooo..   Demongirl = At fault.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Bbbbuuuuttt  that was in responce to Demongirl stealing Galeros sctick.
> 
> Sooo..   Demongirl = At fault.




Nope. You said it, your fault. Besides which, I can't beat up Demongirl with a baseball bat. That's poor form, she's a girl. Second, I can't beat up Galeros, because he's just crazy, that's a terrible condition to be pitied, and deserving of professional mental care. 

That leaves the nearest male instigator. Sorry. *WHACK*


----------



## WhatGravitas

The_Warlock said:


> Nope. You said it, your fault. Besides which, I can't beat up Demongirl with a baseball bat. That's poor form, she's a girl. Second, I can't beat up Galeros, because he's just crazy, that's a terrible condition to be pitied, and deserving of professional mental care.



But I want... to pick your _brain_...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Sorry, brains are in Aisle 5.


----------



## WhatGravitas

The_Warlock said:


> Sorry, brains are in Aisle 5.



Ah, okay, mate. On the right or on the left?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats a cheezburger*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Just be thankful that most (if not all) of the characters in Highschool musical are "seniors" because then it kills the possibility of having them return in a High School Musical 4.   However, if they go the Save By the Bell route then Disney may make a Community Collage Musical or just follow around a new group of students while having one of the alumni characters return as a teacher's aid.




Or it will be the "High School Musical 4: We Flunked Senior Year and So We Have To Repeat It".

Or the shorter version: "High School Musical 4: SUMMER SCHOOL!".


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Nope. You said it, your fault. Besides which, I can't beat up Demongirl with a baseball bat. That's poor form, she's a girl. Second, I can't beat up Galeros, because he's just crazy, that's a terrible condition to be pitied, and deserving of professional mental care.
> 
> That leaves the nearest male instigator. Sorry. *WHACK*




I demand a second opinion!




Lord Tirian said:


> But I want... to pick your _brain_...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Crap!  Lord Tirian is SYLAR!! Run.





Galeros said:


> *Eats a cheezburger*




And all is right in the world once more...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> Or it will be the "High School Musical 4: We Flunked Senior Year and So We Have To Repeat It".
> 
> Or the shorter version: "High School Musical 4: SUMMER SCHOOL!".




Or

High Adult School Musical


----------



## Wereserpent

Hive School Musical?


----------



## Relique du Madde

...



Please no.   That would be insanity.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Crap!  Lord Tirian is SYLAR!! Run.



Pff... Galeros has the _hunger_! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Crap!  Lord Tirian is SYLAR!! Run.




I just recently saw a picture of Sylar as Spock for the new Star Trek show...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev, just so you know, my GF is alright.  She was actually was asleep yesterday (she went to bed at 7pm ) and had her phones off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I just recently saw a picture of Sylar as Spock for the new Star Trek show...




The sad thing is no matter what he does he'll always be Sylar.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> The sad thing is no matter what he does he'll always be Sylar.




Yep.  Was watching 24 after the first season of Heroes and saw him.  Was like Woah, Sylar! despite the fact that the 24 season had actually aired before Heroes...


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3laK3G-srz8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3laK3G-srz8[/ame]



Dog Moon said:


> Yep.  Was watching 24 after the first season of Heroes and saw him.  Was like Woah, Sylar! despite the fact that the 24 season had actually aired before Heroes...




He was in  24?!?!?  Which season (and more importantly how long did his character survive)?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - Robot Chicken - Heroes, Sylar Spoof
> 
> 
> 
> He was in  24?!?!?  Which season (and more importantly how long did his character survive)?




I don't remember which season.  My roommate and I watched season 2-6 in like 3 months or so, so remembering minor characters is a little difficult.  I want to say season 3 though.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> The sad thing is no matter what he does he'll always be Sylar.



I hope not! I like Quinto as an actor so far, so heavy type casting would make me sad! On the other hand, the Spock picture isn't that bad, he pulls it off pretty well - except on the "choke-Kirk" picture... there it gets Sylar-esque. Which isn't surprising, of course.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

braaaaaains....... hungry..... need power....braaaaaains.....



As much as I like Heroes I kinda would like to see Harbinger done as a TV series.   Heroes borrows a great deal from it already.  Toyo Harada is much like Hiro's father, Peter Stanchek is... peter (hrmmm) and HARD Corps at the base level is like The Company.


Anone even know what I am talking about?


----------



## megamania

welp.... I'll be on and off all day as I do yard work, house work and other such "honey-do" list stuff.   cya.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> braaaaaains....... hungry..... need power....braaaaaains.....
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I like Heroes I kinda would like to see Harbinger done as a TV series. Heroes borrows a great deal from it already. Toyo Harada is much like Hiro's father, Peter Stanchek is... peter (hrmmm) and HARD Corps at the base level is like The Company.
> 
> 
> Anone even know what I am talking about?



 Now if they did the Wild Cards that would be great


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> I hope not! I like Quinto as an actor so far, so heavy type casting would make me sad! On the other hand, the Spock picture isn't that bad, he pulls it off pretty well - except on the "choke-Kirk" picture... there it gets Sylar-esque. Which isn't surprising, of course.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




It's not so much type-casting.  It's when you see an actor in a major part first time for a decent length of time.  Like that actor people will recognize as Sylar from now on.  Elle, I was like 'oh that's Veronica Mars' while my roommate was like 'woah, it's Sarash Marshall from Forgetting Sarah Marshall'.  Cause they say the character name so frequently you think of that name instead of the actual actor's name when you see that actor.  Heck, half the time, I forget what the actress's name is who plays Elle, but I remember her characters' names well...


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Now if they did the Wild Cards that would be great




I never the Wildcards book series nor the comicbook limited series but many have suggested the two have much in common also. (meaning Harbingers and Wild Cards)


In Champions I did a HARD Corps character and boy was he ever so broken but so much fun to play, even once the bad guys figured how how to "jam" my powers.

Favorite tactic, as subtle as I always play my "Mania" characters-  phase into the warehouse, scout for innocents, find none.  Power up a little time bomb and leave.   Rest of team arrives and BOOOM!.  What happened?  Don't know.  Bad ammunition I guess?  and of course the ENTIRE warehouse was leveled.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmmmm...Champions/HERO.  My favorite RPG.

(followed closely by Mutants & Masterminds)

Haven't been able to play in years- too many players were only interested in D&D- but there's some hope that my current game group may be warming up to a supers game.

FWIF, Wildcards is quite the excellent treatment of the superheroic genre by premier sci-fi/fantasy writers.  They get all of the tropes right, and even introduce a few new wrinkles.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mmmmmm...Champions/HERO.  My favorite RPG.
> 
> (followed closely by Mutants & Masterminds)
> 
> Haven't been able to play in years- too many players were only interested in D&D- but there's some hope that my current game group may be warming up to a supers game.
> 
> FWIF, Wildcards is quite the excellent treatment of the superheroic genre by premier sci-fi/fantasy writers.  They get all of the tropes right, and even introduce a few new wrinkles.




I really should look into getting a few of the books.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mmmmmm...Champions/HERO.  My favorite RPG.




They are currently having Beta testing sign ups for the Champions MMORPG.




Dannyalcatraz said:


> FWIF, Wildcards is quite the excellent treatment of the superheroic genre by premier sci-fi/fantasy writers.  They get all of the tropes right, and even introduce a few new wrinkles.




I actually haven't read any of the WildCard books  and most likely wont pick up the Wildcards M&M book.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> i *'m going to *look into getting a few of the books.




fify


----------



## Wereserpent

Quick, someone help me find that thing finer I had or else...BOOM!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> fify




My computer shorthand sucks....  fify?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Quick, someone help me find that thing finer I had or else...BOOM!




....and yet another urban redevelopment project begins.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> My computer shorthand sucks....  fify?




*F*ixed *I*t *F*or *Y*ou.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> They are currently having Beta testing sign ups for the Champions MMORPG.




Hmmm.  Sucks to be me, then.

I'm a Mac dude, and many MMORPGs don't support Mac in the testing or initial release.

Plus, I'm not a big fan of the MMORPG business model.  Given a choice between buying a $50 RPG book that I may not use for 5 years or a MMORPG subscription that will cost me $10/month whether I use it or not, I'll pick the former every time.

Still, I hope it does well!



> I actually haven't read any of the WildCard books  and most likely wont pick up the Wildcards M&M book.




Really?  Any particular reason why?  The stories are generally pretty well done, and there are some genuinely nifty characters within.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Really?  Any particular reason why?  The stories are generally pretty well done, and there are some genuinely nifty characters within.




Part of the reason is because I don't know the setting or the characters within it.  Considering that the book is basically a setting book, there's most likely not going to be much to the book beyond delving into the setting and the character builds.  Sure I could easily snag characters from the book but unless I do that often I fear that I probably would have little use for it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Part of the reason is because I don't know the setting or the characters within it.  Considering that the book is basically a setting book, there's most likely not going to be much to the book beyond delving into the setting and the character builds.  Sure I could easily snag characters from the book but unless I do that often I fear that I probably would have little use for it.




Sorry, I was a bit vague in the wording of my post...

Why are you avoiding the Wildcard books- the collections of shared-world short fiction (a la Thieves World) not RPG sourcebooks?  Clearly the RPG books only really matter if you've some interest in the original material.

But those stories _rock!_


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is funny.
A thousand or so Iranian chefs and volunteers got together to make the worlds largest ostrich and chicken sandwich (it was 1500m long which makes it over 4500 ft long).  Unfortunately, the crowd of Iranians who gathered to watch/eat the sandwich ended up devouring it before it was even measured by Guinness Book officials.

I think Galeros would approve.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sorry, I was a bit vague in the wording of my post...
> 
> Why are you avoiding the Wildcard books- the collections of shared-world short fiction (a la Thieves World) not RPG sourcebooks?  Clearly the RPG books only really matter if you've some interest in the original material.
> 
> But those stories _rock!_





No no, I'm not avoiding the Wildcards books.  I just haven't gotten or read any of them.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> This is funny.
> A thousand or so Iranian chefs and volunteers got together to make the worlds largest ostrich and chicken sandwich (it was 1500m long which makes it over 4500 ft long).  Unfortunately, the crowd of Iranians who gathered to watch/eat the sandwich ended up devouring it before it was even measured by Guinness Book officials.
> 
> I think Galeros would approve.




Lulz.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*walks in and places an empty pizza box on the table*


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> *walks in and places an empty pizza box on the table*



*Devours the crumbs in the pizza box*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hi hive. Give me something funny and cheerful, I need something like that right now.

Thanks in advance, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Hi hive. Give me something funny and cheerful, I need something like that right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance, LT.




Do watch to the end. The first half may seem like it has no purpose, but it's well worth it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84wDrNg7foQ]YouTube - Algorithm March[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

This comic also gets a laugh out of me quite often. If you've ever own a cat you can definetly relate to the comic 

http://www.twolumps.net/d/20040316.html


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Do watch to the end. The first half may seem like it has no purpose, but it's well worth it.



I really think I shouldn't find this funny. But I still laugh! Well done! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> I really think I shouldn't find this funny. But I still laugh! Well done!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




You're welcome. Hope that satisfied your need for something cheerfull, at least a bit .


----------



## Blackrat

It's start of a new week! Only 1 1/2 weeks for Fallout 3.


----------



## Relique du Madde

dum de dum


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> dum de dum




Ho Hum?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*ka boom!*


----------



## Blackrat

What was that puny little wannabe kaboom?

This is a Kaboom:

*KaBoom!!!*

And this is a Kaboom:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBKOtzZkBk&feature=related]Kaboom[/ame]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> dum de dum




tiri-liri-li...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmmm..... hippy chicks snorting powdered vampire blood.  And I thought my idea of people snorting residdum was strange.

Too bad I have no way of recording Trueblood cause I definitely know my GF would love that show.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> And I thought my idea of people snorting residdum was strange.




I don't think that's strange. It's kinda like the Skaven Seers snorting powdered Warpstone...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, but Skaven snorting something that could cause mutations is sort of expected.


----------



## Blackrat

You might be onto something with that .

But if Residuum for example causes mutations but has some other cool effects, it wouldn't be too surpricing to find people who do that too...


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone know any good FREE mapping program that can do passable encounter maps with visible grid?

I'd use DungeonCrafter but it has so small squares and you can't add the grid on it...

I really need to put up a map for the next encounter in the THHKotS...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> But if Residuum for example causes mutations but has some other cool effects, it wouldn't be too surpricing to find people who do that too...




::Thinks::

That explains how Gnomes changed between 3.x and 4e!


----------



## Blackrat

Now that you mention it... Yes it does...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Thinks::
> 
> That explains how Gnomes changed between 3.x and 4e!




It sure makes a fine house rule


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here are several basic ones I've found:
RPG Mapper
Dungeon Forge
AutoRealm

You could always use paintbrush, coreldraw, CS3,  inkscape  or gimp if you want some shareware options.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

Someone mentioned Skaven. I've always liked Skaven - they were so much fun to game with. I should put some of those little rat-fellas in my D&D game...


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Someone mentioned Skaven. I've always liked Skaven - they were so much fun to game with. I should put some of those little rat-fellas in my D&D game...




You know, I was thinking just the same thing... And we already have stats for them... Kobold.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> You know, I was thinking just the same thing... And we already have stats for them... Kobold.




A few weeks ago one of my players started his new campaign (after running a "Das Schwarze Auge" campaign and a litle Torg). We expected him to run the Dungeon adventure path or so. He surprised us with something that in the end turned out to be a Warhammer game! (Of course, still with all the 4E classes and races - so it's not "real" Warhammer, but as I said - it was a surprise. We expected a regular D&D game.)

I think he used Goblin stats for Skaven. It worked pretty well.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> You know, I was thinking just the same thing... And we already have stats for them... Kobold.




Hmmm...for me the Skaven are much more powerful than kobolds!

I'd probably want to make them mid-heroic tier enemies. Lots of room there for the different clans, some of the heroes, Rat Ogres, wow.

If I didn't already have plans for some homebrew stuff, this would go on my list!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A few weeks ago one of my players started his new campaign (after running a "Das Schwarze Auge" campaign and a litle Torg). We expected him to run the Dungeon adventure path or so. He surprised us with something that in the end turned out to be a Warhammer game! (Of course, still with all the 4E classes and races - so it's not "real" Warhammer, but as I said - it was a surprise. We expected a regular D&D game.)
> 
> I think he used Goblin stats for Skaven. It worked pretty well.




1 Skaven > 1 Goblin, for me. Plus, Goblins don't play with Warpstone. Hehehehehe...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> 1 Skaven > 1 Goblin, for me. Plus, Goblins don't play with Warpstone. Hehehehehe...




Since there were no Goblins to compare... These ones seemed pretty okay. Sure, we overwhelmed the Goblin "Ninja" that infiltrated the armory, but it was 4 PCs vs one Goblin - it was unfair. The later fights were tougher...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Since there were no Goblins to compare... These ones seemed pretty okay. Sure, we overwhelmed the Goblin "Ninja" that infiltrated the armory, but it was 4 PCs vs one Goblin - it was unfair. The later fights were tougher...




Sounds like a fun game.

I had a rotten weekend - felt listless and tired both days, didn't want to eat, and it's persisted today. However, I'm damn well doing a day at work as otherwise I'll miss tonight's game!

I have a rule with my partner - if you go home from work sick then you must cancel any fun activities for that day too. No skiving off for us!


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Someone mentioned Skaven. I've always liked Skaven - they were so much fun to game with. I should put some of those little rat-fellas in my D&D game...





I got a box of the War Hammer Skaven and created quite the bunch.  I have an undead lich Skaven, a monk and all sorts of fighters.


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A few weeks ago one of my players started his new campaign (after running a "Das Schwarze Auge" campaign and a litle Torg).




I loved Torg.  It was my favorite game in the beginning of my gameing experience....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> I got a box of the War Hammer Skaven and created quite the bunch.  I have an undead lich Skaven, a monk and all sorts of fighters.




I'd love to stat up the old Skaven Bell & the Wheel that shot lightning - not to mention Deathmaster Sniktch, of course. He'd have an attack that was a minor action to use his tail blade.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> I got a box of the War Hammer Skaven and created quite the bunch.  I have an undead lich Skaven, a monk and all sorts of fighters.




 I made one undead skaven too. It was done from the basic clanrat box. It's technically just the basic torso clued to skeleton arms & legs. It carries a spear in one hand and his own skeletal head in the other. I like to keep it at the backrow of my clanrat formation


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Sounds like a fun game.



It was. Interesting was - in the beginning, we had to basically sneak into the aforementioned armory, and it was mostly made descriptive with pretty little die rolling. (In one scene, I "ghost sounded" the Guards so they would direct the attention to a different part and we got get past them)
I wonder if the DM secretely made this part a challenge, but I don't think he did.
It worked pretty well.

Later, he ran an "open" skill challenge - a chase through the sewers after two surviving Skaven. That was pretty fun. And it worked pretty well, too - somehow, quickly determining the action you want to take and roll the dice can facilitate a chase scene very well. 
(Fun moment was when my Wizards Dungeoneering check failed and he landed in the dirt. "There should have been a footbridge just below the water here!" *Prestidigitation*)


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's official..  The biggest group of whiners on this planet are [Censoered]!  Why?  Because they had a big hissy fit over one song in Little Big Planet quoting two verses from the [Censored] which offends them since "putting music to their religous book is a sin (just like everything else)" and as a result the game is pushed back a week so they can redo the sound track.   The world seriously has to stop cowering anytime the [censored] gets offended about something and they really have to say, "If you are offended DON'T BUY IT, PLAY IT, LISTEN TO IT, OR WATCH IT"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I made one undead skaven too. It was done from the basic clanrat box. It's technically just the basic torso clued to skeleton arms & legs. It carries a spear in one hand and his own skeletal head in the other. I like to keep it at the backrow of my clanrat formation




Undead Skaven FTW!

Do your opposition ever suddenly notice it halfway through a battle and start wondering what the heck is going on with an undead Skaven loitering about?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> It's official..  The biggest group of whiners on this planet are [Censoered]!  Why?  Because they had a big hissy fit over one song in Little Big Planet quoting two verses from the [Censored] which offends them since "putting music to their religous book is a sin (just like everything else)" and as a result the game is pushed back a week so they can redo the sound track.   The world seriously has to stop cowering anytime the [censored] gets offended about something and they really have to say, "If you are offended DON'T BUY IT, PLAY IT, LISTEN TO IT, OR WATCH IT"




I agree with you.

But you should take this discussion to Circus Maximus, to be honest...


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Undead Skaven FTW!
> 
> Do your opposition ever suddenly notice it halfway through a battle and start wondering what the heck is going on with an undead Skaven loitering about?




Never played myself. I just collect & paint (or lately, collect and let the GF paint ). But that army has been used in game, and yes the opponent was "WTF?" when he noticed it


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

End of the day for me, and my headache and I shall head off to my Monday night game. Wish me luck getting through it!

Have a good evening, all, and I'll see you (as ever) tomorrow.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> I loved Torg.  It was my favorite game in the beginning of my gameing experience....




My group played it a lot before my time. Unfortunately this means that they know every adventure from playing it at least twice by now. The Torg campaign ended partially because of a TPK, but partially also because one of the long-term members just didn't enjoy having to hold back. (And I understand that). If adventure creation in Torg was just easier... 

In the little time I played Torg, I really learned to appreciate the game design.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> But you should take this discussion to Circus Maximus, to be honest...




I was just letting out steam since the amount of artistic censorship that occurs is escalating beyond the point of annoyance due to corporate fears.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... the Hive was quiet


----------



## Blackrat

*Pokes Relique between the ribs*

You alive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Are you?


----------



## Blackrat

Not sure... I think I might be... Let's see:

-Have bloodpressure... check
-Breathes... check
-Has brain-activity... can't confirm...

Oh... Well 2/3 ain't so bad?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You olive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Thinks::
Is being olive like becoming death?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey hive. Its been a couple of days. Spent the weekend with Mandy and her girls.

We went to see Eagle Eye of Friday evening. I thought it was seriously cool. On Saturday I ran a small advaenture for the girls and they loved it. I may have a couple of female gamer recuits in the works 

Yesterday we had a BBQ; hot dogs, hamburgers, beans, etc. We dined al fresco. Had my mom over at Mandys' and my sister, her BF and Colin (my nephew/godson) came over too. We all had fun. We had wine and relaxed under night's canopy, the stars glistening. The desert can be an awesome place sometimes.

Today Mandy took me to a Jason's Deli before dropping me off at home. Damn, thats some good eats; got myself the Chibatta-bing and Mandy got the Turkey wrap. We went halfsies and split each meal done the middle. 

Ah. Life doesn't get any better than this. On the date front we are looking at Christmas morning 2010. How awesome would that be?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Thinks::
> Is being olive like becoming death?




Gods, I should hope not; olive is one shade away from perfection (olive drab). Of course I am biased beccause my love for the color comes from my love for M*A*S*H.

So, T's (Tallarn) got orange, I'm thinking of Olive Drab. Go figure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Not sure... I think I might be... Let's see:
> 
> -Have bloodpressure... check
> -Breathes... check
> -Has brain-activity... can't confirm...
> 
> Oh... Well 2/3 ain't so bad?




Well, Vampires from Trueblood meet those qualifications too.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Well, Vampires from Trueblood meet those qualifications too.




-Has reflection... check
-Leaves a shadow... check
-Likes Garlic... check

Well I don't know about these Trueblood Vampires but at least I'm not Dracula


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> my love for the color comes from my love for M*A*S*H.




Sorry Hive, but  I have a message. Lieutenant Colonel... Henry Blake's plane... was shot down... over the Sea of Japan. It spun in. There were no survivors."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Well, Vampires from Trueblood meet those qualifications too.




Dude.. you mean Blackrat also has some mild hypnotic powers, super strength and super speed also?!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> -Has reflection... check
> -Leaves a shadow... check
> -Likes Garlic... check
> 
> Well I don't know about these Trueblood Vampires but at least I'm not Dracula




Trueblood Vampires...

-Has reflection... check
-Leaves a shadow... check
-Likes Garlic... garlic is only a mild annoyance.

I'm.....uh......huh...

I'm scared of you.

*quakes in a corner*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry Hive, but  I have a message. Lieutenant Colonel... Henry Blake's plane... was shot down... over the Sea of Japan. It spun in. There were no survivors."




After the news of Colonel Blake’s death shocked the world, the very next night on The Carol Burnett Show, the opening shot was of McLean Stevenson in a smoking raft, waving his arms, hollering, "I’m OK! I’m OK!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude.. you mean Blackrat also has some mild hypnotic powers, super strength and super speed also?!?!




I suppose its possible. His looks help to enforce the theory.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I suppose its possible. His looks help to enforce the theory.




I think we might have to find a lycan as a precautionary measure,.  Hopefully, blackrat isn't a lycan rodent because then we would have to worry... a lot since he would be one stone throw away from being a Skaven.  *eyes Blackrat*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think we might have to find a lycan as a precautionary measure,.  Hopefully, blackrat isn't a lycan rodent because then we would have to worry... a lot since he would be one stone throw away from being a Skaven.  *eyes Blackrat*




Well, we do have Whitemouse. I think it is safe to assume that she is lycan Weremouse.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I think we might have to find a lycan as a precautionary measure,.  Hopefully, blackrat isn't a lycan rodent because then we would have to worry... a lot since he would be one stone throw away from being a Skaven.  *eyes Blackrat*




I am a Skaven... I thought you knew. I'm the biggest, baddest Stormvermin there is! I thought my fur color was a dead giveaway


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I am a Skaven... I thought you knew. I'm the biggest, baddest Stormvermin there is! I thought my fur color was a dead giveaway




Actually, it was the lightsabres.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I am a Skaven... I thought you knew. I'm the biggest, baddest Stormvermin there is! I thought my fur color was a dead giveaway




You are?  I couldn't tell because you are wearing jedi robes and not spiked armor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You are?  I couldn't tell because you are wearing jedi robes and not spiked armor.




Look again.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You are?  I couldn't tell because you are wearing jedi robes and not spiked armor.




More recognisable now?


----------



## Relique du Madde

ack! RUN!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

relique du madde said:


> ack! Run!



-dmc!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ack! RUN!




What?

Oh this?

It's just my grossly oversized sword... Nothing to be afraid of. See?

*Swings the Grossly Oversized Sword and chops half of Relique's hat off*

Oh... Oopsie... Um... I'll get you a new one...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> What?
> 
> Oh this?
> 
> It's just my grossly oversized sword... Nothing to be afraid of. See?
> 
> *Swings the Grossly Oversized Sword and chops half of Relique's hat off*
> 
> Oh... Oopsie... Um... I'll get you a new one...




No worries, his hat regenerates.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That wasn't my hat.... that was my head.  But I'm feeling better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> -dmc!




*D*igital *M*icro*C*hip?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That wasn't my hat.... that was my head.  But I'm feeling better.




Have a bowl of cinnamon flavored oatmeal. It is quite tasty, it has nuts, bananas, peaches and a dash of milk in it. 

*hands Relique one*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reveille said:


> *D*igital *M*icro*C*hip?




Run-DMC!  Have you no Hipness?  No Hopness?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Have a bowl of cinnamon flavored oatmeal. It is quite tasty, it has nuts, bananas, peaches and a dash of milk in it.
> 
> *hands Relique one*




Thanks.  *scans the room*  I don't see Galeros or Demongirl...  *phew*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Run-DMC!  Have you no Hipness?  No Hopness?




Sorry, don't like Hipness, don't like hopness and I especially don't like HipHop. Its a bygone relic of my squandered youth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That wasn't my hat.... that was my head.  But I'm feeling better.




But I'm not mistaken tabout it right? It does regenerate?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Run-DMC!  Have you no Hipness?  No Hopness?




I'm not a frog so I don't have hopness nor am I a hipster so I have nno hipness.



Reveille said:


> Sorry, don't like Hipness, don't like hopness and I especially don't like HipHop. Its a bygone relic of my squandered youth.




Word?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> But I'm not mistaken tabout it right? It does regenerate?




My hat or my head?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Word?




is not up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> My hat or my head?




 Your hat.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yes my hat regenerates, however there is a slight possibility that my dismembered body parts spontaneously form duplicates.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> there is a slight possibility that my dismembered body parts spontaneously form duplicates.




Carried over from 2nd edition no doubt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm watching Knocked Up and can I just say that the baby in the Gynecologist's waiting room freaks me out (almost as much as the crowning scene).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes my hat regenerates, however there is a slight possibility that my dismembered body parts spontaneously form duplicates.




*Goes on a frenzy with the Grossly Oversized Sword on Relique*

Woot! I make Relique Duplicates!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Grossly Oversized Sword + Knocked Up = ???


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *Goes on a frenzy with the Grossly Oversized Sword on Relique*
> 
> Woot! I make Relique Duplicates!




AAAaaaaagggggghhhhhhh!!!   The pain!!!  You just cut of my favorite hand!!




Dannyalcatraz said:


> Grossly Oversized Sword + Knocked Up = ???




Awkward.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's _ONE_ word for it...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> AAAaaaaagggggghhhhhhh!!!   The pain!!!  You just cut of my favorite hand!!




*Shakes the hand around*

Why isn't it regroving another Relique?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Shakes the hand around*
> 
> Why isn't it regroving another Relique?




Maybe you forgot the command word.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *Shakes the hand around*
> 
> Why isn't it regroving another Relique?




I don't know....  maybe cause *gasp* 4e is taking over!

*panic*



Reveille said:


> Maybe you forgot the command word.




Command word?!??!?!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Maybe you forgot the command word.






Relique du Madde said:


> I don't know....  maybe cause *gasp* 4e is taking over!
> 
> *panic*



Nah... I think this one was just flawed... I just need to cut off another one...
*Big Evil Grin*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cruel..... so cruel...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Cruel..... so cruel...




It's all in the name of Science


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm...this means that Blackrat can get into anywhere Relique used that hand as a biometric key!

...or flip 3 people off at once!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh no he wont!  I won't let him! 

*Tries to psionically control his dismembered hands*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> It's all in the name of Science




I will refrain from linking to tvtrope at this point.

But Blackrat, remember - Science is Logic. And Logic is out to get you. This will fall back on you, I am afraid...


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> But Blackrat, remember - Science is Logic. And Logic is out to get you. This will fall back on you, I am afraid...




Bah, now you're being logical... And I don't listen to your logic....


----------



## Logic

Blackrat said:


> Bah, now you're being logical... And I don't listen to your logic....



You should.


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> It's all in the name of Science




*FOR SCIENCE!*

Morning, Hive.


----------



## Blackrat

I wish I could talk like David Bowie... I love his eccentric accent...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


>




*bashes the Ahhhhh! smiley with a hammer*


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> *bashes the Ahhhhh! smiley with a hammer*










 ???


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I wish I could talk like David Bowie... I love his eccentric accent...




There's a Starman, waiting in the sky...


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> There's a Starman, waiting in the sky...




Oh just listen to him. There's heaven and hell in that voice:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmgmXgoBZFo&feature=related]YouTube - Labyrinth - Jennifer connelly David Bowie End Scene[/ame]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Oh just listen to him. There's heaven and hell in that voice:
> YouTube - Labyrinth - Jennifer connelly David Bowie End Scene




I don't need to watch that video - I think I know the words pretty much off by heart!

"Your eyes can be so cruel
Just like I can be so cruel..."


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I don't need to watch that video - I think I know the words pretty much off by heart!
> 
> "Your eyes can be so cruel
> Just like I can be so cruel..."






As do I .

Gods! Now I need to watch the whole movie when I get to home again


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.  How goes it?

dismemberment

bashing

movie quotes


going as normal I see


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> allo Hive.  How goes it?




Madness, mayhem and destruction... You know, the usual. 

BTW, that's a movie quote too


----------



## megamania

One of my favorite movie quotes-

"I do two things.... chew bubblegum and kick @$$.  I'm all out of bubblegum."


----------



## megamania

Wish I could hang out but I gotta go and do some shopping in Bennington.  a bit of Hulk and AC / DC maybe also. 


and my Siberys Seven Storyhour Glossary is finally up to date.  I forgot how long high level characters take to make.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Madness, mayhem and destruction... You know, the usual.
> 
> BTW, that's a movie quote too




We like to bash things, here. 

Woah, excuse me... *cough cough* ...just got a little something stuck here... *cough* ah, here it comes:

[sblock]*KABOOOOOOOMMM!!!!*[/sblock]

That's better.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, that was a nice one.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Wish I could hang out but I gotta go and do some shopping in Bennington.  a bit of Hulk and AC / DC maybe also.
> 
> and my Siberys Seven Storyhour Glossary is finally up to date.  I forgot how long high level characters take to make.




Catch you later, mega.

Say, any Hivers likely to be able to make it to Dragonmeet in London on the 29th November? If so, I'll do my best to reserve a space at my D&D 4e game if you want one.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Oh, that was a nice one.




Thank you.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> That's better.



Remember, kids, you get these booms... _with science!_


Tallarn said:


> Say, any Hivers likely to be able to make it to Dragonmeet in London on the 29th November?.



Sadly, you Londoners are a bit too far from me for just a day trip. I'm a poor student! Get up here to Manchester! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Remember, kids, you get these booms... _with science!_
> Sadly, you Londoners are a bit too far from me for just a day trip. I'm a poor student! Get up here to Manchester!




Well, my other half comes from Bolton, so it's not beyond the bounds of possibility. But staying up there long enough to game - that's trickier.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Well, my other half comes from Bolton, so it's not beyond the bounds of possibility. But staying up there long enough to game - that's trickier.



Bolton! I visited Bolton a week ago! Lovely city, especially the city centre - really surprised me, considering how small it is compared to Manchester!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Bolton! I visited Bolton a week ago! Lovely city, especially the city centre - really surprised me, considering how small it is compared to Manchester!




She's been living in London for 10 years but still considers herself a "Northerner". Heh. I also like Bolton, although it can be a bit dull when you're away from home for a while, like when we're visiting her parents.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> She's been living in London for 10 years but still considers herself a "Northerner". Heh. I also like Bolton, although it can be a bit dull when you're away from home for a while, like when we're visiting her parents.




Testing some code at work... To see if the _WPF Frame Control _is indeed capable of handling something as complex as EN World.... 

It appears to be so.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Well, is this good or bad? Either the control has a deeper problem, or I am just to stupid to convert an URL into the right format. Grrr....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive! Have a good evening and see you tomorrow as usual.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> She's been living in London for 10 years but still considers herself a "Northerner". Heh. I also like Bolton, although it can be a bit dull when you're away from home for a while, like when we're visiting her parents.



Northerners and Mancunians. They're a special breed, indeed. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> Sadly, you Londoners are a bit too far from me for just a day trip. I'm a poor student! Get up here to Manchester!




Hey, at least YOU are in the same country.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> One of my favorite movie quotes-
> 
> "I do two things.... chew bubblegum and kick @$$. I'm all out of bubblegum."



 That would be from They Live, weird thing is I've known that quote forever but didn't know where it came from until i looked it up several months ago.


----------



## megamania

Great quote....questionable movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Puts on his sunglasses* 




megamania said:


> *OBEY.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"What are _YOU_ looking at?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not sure...


----------



## The_Warlock

Maybe he has rose-colored glasses...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe he has rose-colored glasses...




Or perhaps they are ale goggles.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*hive jumps up and bites me in the ass*

*OW!* What the frell mang?!


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe he has rose-colored glasses...




I had... They broke


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> *hive jumps up and bites me in the ass*
> 
> *OW!* What the frell mang?!




 What's with things biting you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's with things biting you?




I don't know, must be that October brings out all the crazies.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I surprise myself sometimes...  today the hostess told me about a plan of hers to make people jealous which could possibly backfire on her and my response was "You're not thinking 4th dimensionally!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I surprise myself sometimes...  today the hostess told me about a plan of hers to make people jealous which could possibly backfire on her and my response was "You're not thinking 4th dimensionally!"




I'm getting flashbacks of various Back To The Future bits from the entire trilogy.

Marty, you're not thinking four dimensionally.


----------



## Blackrat

AIEEE!!!!
*Flips out*
Can't wait!!!!

I want my FO3!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> AIEEE!!!!
> *Flips out*
> Can't wait!!!!
> 
> I want my FO3!!!




  Damn dude! Its only 6 days away, I think you'll live.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> AIEEE!!!!
> *Flips out*
> Can't wait!!!!
> 
> I want my FO3!!!




Holy crap on a rope!  You've turned into a ninja!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Does anyone care that I'm posting in Olive Drab? If people aren't caring, I'm gonna go back to posting in the default color.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Damn dude! Its only 6 days away, I think you'll live.




8!!!!

I live in EU remember!!!

Lucky I'm not british


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap on a rope!  You've turned into a ninja!!



I switched clan and became a Gutter Runner....



Reveille said:


> Does anyone care that I'm posting in Olive Drab? If people aren't caring, I'm gonna go back to posting in the default color.




I don't mind. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Does anyone care that I'm posting in Olive Drab? If people aren't caring, I'm gonna go back to posting in the default color.




No preference really although it does add color to the page.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> 8!!!!
> 
> I live in EU remember!!!
> 
> Lucky I'm not british




You are a day ahead of the US, and I thought the release date was the same.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You are a day ahead of the US, and I thought the release date was the same.




No, the release is two days later here. And brits get it even a day later still.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I don't mind. It doesn't bother me.





Relique du Madde said:


> No preference really although it does add color to the page.




Okay, nice to know. 

Damn, this jazz instrumental music has got me in a perfect mood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Where's a love smiley when you need one?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> No, the release is two days later here. And brits get it even a day later still.




Is that pretty much universal? You get product two days later than US realease date (unless of course it is manufactured in Finland)?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Where's a love smiley when you need one?




If you see the smiley a-rockin don't come a-knockin.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Is that pretty much universal? You get product two days later than US realease date (unless of course it is manufactured in Finland)?




They tend to fluctuate a bit. Generally games produced in US get released a couple of days later here, but then again games produced in EU or Japan get released earlier here than in US.

But even then there's times when we get a US made game on the same day and have to wait Japanese ones for as long as half a year... 

The reason? I have no idea ...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Where's a love smiley when you need one?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I had... They broke




This must be the saddest thing ever to happen...



Spoiler



Nah, probably not...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> They tend to fluctuate a bit. Generally games produced in US get released a couple of days later here, but then again games produced in EU or Japan get released earlier here than in US.
> 
> But even then there's times when we get a US made game on the same day and have to wait Japanese ones for as long as half a year...
> 
> The reason? I have no idea ...




::Thinks:: Maybe localization reasons.  Language wise I think translations go something like this:


Japanese / Asian Languages
English
Romantic Languages (Spanish, italian, etc) *
Germanic Languages *
Slavic Languages
Arabic / Indian / Farsi
Other

*I don't think it's all Romantic then Germanic.  Instead I think it's more like French and German then Italian and dutch then Spanish.  So basically by perceived "cultural importance," language prominence, and average consumer wealth .


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> This must be the saddest thing ever to happen...




Indeed it was. They were so cool, and looked absolutely fabulous on me.

Now I have to contend to these matrix glasses...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


>




Many thanks, updated the post in question.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Indeed it was. They were so cool, and looked absolutely fabulous on me.
> 
> Now I have to contend to these matrix glasses...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


>






I don't know what is creepier (in a funny way) that or some of the things Galeros posted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't know what is creepier (in a funny way) that or some of the things Galeros posted.



I can't help but laugh every time I see that pic.


----------



## Blackrat

Not that kind of fabulous!!!!

That's creepy 

More like Carson Kressley kind of fabulous


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's disturbing is that that guy seems to be trying to use Steve Job's reality distortion ray.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's disturbing is that that guy seems to be trying to use Steve Job's reality distortion ray.


----------



## Blackrat

I reject your reality and substitute it with my own!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I reject your reality and substitute it with my own!




Again I say;


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Again I say;



And I say:
.
.
.
.
[sblock]Booga Booga Booga![/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> And I say:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> [sblock]Booga Booga Booga![/sblock]




ACK!!!!! 

*Runs into the bowels of the hive*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> ACK!!!!!
> 
> *Runs into the bowels of the hive*




Ew....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Again I say;




I like your color.

Morning, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Morning Tallarn.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I like your color.
> 
> Morning, Hive!




How about mine?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> And I say:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> [sblock]Booga Booga Booga![/sblock]




Oooga Booga Booga Too-Ya!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Um.... pasta.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Um.... pasta.




Pesto!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> How about mine?




Argh! You're doing it again! Quit that!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oi.....


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Argh! You're doing it again! Quit that!




I think I need to make a shortliving NPC who talks with rainbow voice


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Pesto!




No, Presto!


----------



## Blackrat

"P-R-E-S-T-O Spells Disaster."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I think I need to make a shortliving NPC who talks with rainbow voice




How about that guy in the center of the road?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> How about that guy in the center of the road?




No, not him... He has a nice red voice....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> No, not him... He has a nice red voice....




He's an ENWorld admin?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am not sure if I should try to adopt some color.


----------



## Blackrat

No, he's just scary


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Does a wizard need color in his life?

And if so, which one?

How do you guys like Octarin?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> How do you guys like Octarin?




I'd say that one would be appropriate... Then again, I don't think web-colors support that option...


----------



## Blackrat

Soo... How'd you like the spot result Tallarn?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I'd say that one would be appropriate... Then again, I don't think web-colors support that option...




Works fine for me. See?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Works fine for me. See?




Well, um, no... But then again I'm not a wizard like you, so I didn't expect to see.

But speaking of colors... I wonders what color is Warpstone Green


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well, um, no... But then again I'm not a wizard like you, so I didn't expect to see.



Ah, okay my mistake.  I think it's beautiful.



> But speaking of colors... I wonders what color is Warpstone Green




It's a greenish Octarin, I presume.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It's a greenish Octarin, I presume.




I dunno... I suppose it should have an octarin hue also, but it is greenish and glowing to the non-wizards too...

Maybe: Warpstone Green


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am not sure if I should try to adopt some color.




I think you should, but then I like seeing all the different colours that the different Hiveminders use.

I'm still waiting for someone to claim that their colour is "White".


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to claim that their colour is "White".



That would be ridiculous!

How do you like my Octarin?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Soo... How'd you like the spot result Tallarn?




Liked it just fine.

I also like Mustrum's Octarin. Although it looks terribly like White to me...hmmm...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Liked it just fine.
> 
> I also like Mustrum's Octarin. Although it looks terribly like White to me...hmmm...




Not everyone can be a winner wizard, my friend. I am sure you still have other qualifications...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Not everyone can be a winner wizard, my friend. I am sure you still have other qualifications...




I think if I was in the Discworld I'd be signing up for the City Watch!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Managed to retire my fourth D&D Tiny Adventures character on Facebook just now - huzzah! And he's gone to the top of the Leaderboard amongst my own friends, so I'm plenty happy.

Started a new character, the Drow Ranger Swiftblade (after naming the previous Dragonborn Fighter "Great Balls Of Fire" I figured I should pick a slightly better name for this one.

Off home soon, so, bye Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*comes running out from the bowels of the hive*

Phew, I think I lost it. Damn wraiths.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Runs into the Hive*  

THE ALIENS ARE AFTER ME!!!!!

*Runs out*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Good the Aliens are gone... however they left a me an unpleasant present...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Good the Aliens are gone... however they left a me an unpleasant present...




An extra appendage?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Good the Aliens are gone... however they left a me an unpleasant present...




Strange... For me they gave a large mug of tea... Very pleasant creatures I thought...


----------



## Relique du Madde

No, worse.


[sblock="They gave me the....."]







[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> No, worse.




An extra head with its own agenda? 

Yeah, that would be worse.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> An extra head with its own agenda?
> 
> Yeah, that would be worse.




See the sblock I just put on that post...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> See the sblock I just put on that post...




Looks like a fun game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You'd think that until they try to lay their eggs in your body.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You'd think that until they try to lay their eggs in your body.




Oh, those kinds of aliens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although, they eat ya from the inside out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Certainly got quiet in here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yes... almost tooo quiet.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes... almost tooo quiet.




There might be a Nakaleen Feeder around...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> There might be a Nakaleen Feeder around...







?


----------



## Relique du Madde

ACK!  Run it's an alien!


----------



## Blackrat

Yes, him... According to Garibaldi, when a Nakaleen is near all sound is extinquished... So as long as you hear some background noice, everything is fine... But if it suddenly becomes dead silent, worry...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ACK!  Run it's an alien!




You can't run from a Nakaleen... It'll find you, and then it eats your brain


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You can't run from a Nakaleen... It'll find you, and then it eats your brain









Not if he has anything to say about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ACK!  Run it's an alien!




Methinks thou dost protesteth too much.

Its only a picture of an alien, not a real alien.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Not if he has anything to say about it.




I have actually thought about it, and came to the conclusion that Nakaleen and Illithid must be related in some way...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I have actually thought about it, and came to the conclusion that Nakaleen and Illithid must be related in some way...




Speaking of which Blackrat, how would you incorporate the Illithid into the Babylon 5 RPG (1st Edition, I have yet to get 2nd (damn I'm behind on my book buying and its only getting worse))?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Speaking of which Blackrat, how would you incorporate the Illithid into the Babylon 5 RPG (1st Edition, I have yet to get 2nd (damn I'm behind on my book buying and its only getting worse))?




A telepathic Pak'ma'ra... Come on, they even look like Illithid and eat other people already so it's obvious


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Speaking of which Blackrat, how would you incorporate the Illithid into the Babylon 5 RPG (1st Edition, I have yet to get 2nd (damn I'm behind on my book buying and its only getting worse))?




Or did you mean like totally creating a new race to B5? Then I'd suggest some high telepathic race that are in league with the Shadows.

Maybe the "New Threat" from _Legend of the Rangers_, since that species never got elaborated in Canon.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Methinks thou dost protesteth too much.
> 
> Its only a picture of an alien, not a real alien.




How do you know that somewhere in the universe a creature like that doesn't exist?


----------



## Blackrat

Damn... Right now I wish I had some leet mod powers outside the reviews too... That one spammer has been afoul the whole boards in the last hour....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know....  *mutters as he tosses some more reports out.*


----------



## Blackrat

No need to anymore Relique... I see someone is already going on deleting them


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think my ten reports and the last one which said  "Cicadess is still log in" had something to do with them getting nuked.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> How do you know that somewhere in the universe a creature like that doesn't exist?




Theoretically, it does, if the universe is infinite.

Oh gawd, that reminds me of a Red Dwarf quote:



			
				Talkie Toaster said:
			
		

> Given that the universe is infinite, and that God is also infinite - would you like a toasted teacake?


----------



## Relique du Madde

LoL

That qoute blew away the H2G2TG quote about how the babel fish is proof of god's existance and which intern proves that god doesn't exist.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, having had a chance to catch some Red Dwarf episodes, I have to say that the toaster is definetly one hilarious "character"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I think my ten reports and the last one which said  "Cicadess is still log in" had something to do with them getting nuked.




There were some similar issues with the old Randomlings House boards too. It got tiring real quick to have to go through deleting things.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Well, having had a chance to catch some Red Dwarf episodes, I have to say that the toaster is definetly one hilarious "character"




Every line he has in "White Hole" is pure genius.



			
				Talkie Toaster said:
			
		

> That was no accident! That was first degree Toaster-cide!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Or did you mean like totally creating a new race to B5? Then I'd suggest some high telepathic race that are in league with the Shadows.
> 
> Maybe the "New Threat" from _Legend of the Rangers_, since that species never got elaborated in Canon.




Nah, they are allied with the Vorlons - Mind Flayers are Lawful Evil, at least in my second-favorite D&D edition.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Nah, they are allied with the Vorlons - Mind Flayers are Lawful Evil, at least in my second-favorite D&D edition.




Incidentally, that's the one thing they have in common with Daleks, at least IMHO.


----------



## Blackrat

A rant about politics:
[sblock][sblock=politics, don't click][sblock=no seriously, if you don't want to see about politics don't click][sblock=Still clicking?][sblock=Apparently you WANT to hear my opinion about burning political issues][sblock=Well okay, this is my political stance]*Purple!*[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
I know... I have strong opinions, bare with me


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> A rant about politics:
> [sblock][sblock=politics, don't click][sblock=no seriously, if you don't want to see about politics don't click][sblock=Still clicking?][sblock=Apparently you WANT to hear my opinion about burning political issues][sblock=Well okay, this is my political stance]*Purple!*[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
> I know... I have strong opinions, bare with me




My response:

[sblock=Ready?]Bite me.[sblock=Joking!]Actually, no, bite me.[sblock=That was a little immature, sorry.]Funny, though. Might have caught you off guard. Click the next one for my actual response.[sblock=Here's a more considered response to your post]Bite me, Scandinavian boy![sblock=Got you again!]I'd like to apologise for the tone of this post thus far. It's been unduly adversarial. The people responsible for the previous sections of this post have been sacked.[sblock=Here's the real response.]*LA LA LA LA LA LA NOT LISTENING LA LA LA!*[sblock=Woah! Sorry about that! The people responsible for sacking the people that made the previous bits of this post, have now also been sacked.]And I've blatantly stolen a joke from the opening credits of _Monty Python & the Holy Grail_, so that's all good.[sblock=I think we're done now.]I agree. We should return people to their regularly scheduled Hive thread.[sblock=Bite me.]Ahem.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

So there you have it.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> My response:
> 
> [sblock=Ready?]Bite me.[sblock=Joking!]Actually, no, bite me.[sblock=That was a little immature, sorry.]Funny, though. Might have caught you off guard. Click the next one for my actual response.[sblock=Here's a more considered response to your post]Bite me, Scandinavian boy![sblock=Got you again!]I'd like to apologise for the tone of this post thus far. It's been unduly adversarial. The people responsible for the previous sections of this post have been sacked.[sblock=Here's the real response.]*LA LA LA LA LA LA NOT LISTENING LA LA LA!*[sblock=Woah! Sorry about that! The people responsible for sacking the people that made the previous bits of this post, have now also been sacked.]And I've blatantly stolen a joke from the opening credits of _Monty Python & the Holy Grail_, so that's all good.[sblock=I think we're done now.]I agree. We should return people to their regularly scheduled Hive thread.[sblock=Bite me.]Ahem.
> [/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
> 
> So there you have it.




I did expect you'd state your actual stance to my opinion but I respect your attempt of neutrality


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I did expect you'd state your actual stance to my opinion but I respect your attempt of neutrality




That took me, ooooh, minutes to do, you know.

I forsee a new Hive thread trend coming on.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> My response:
> 
> [sblock=Ready?]Bite me.[sblock=Joking!]Actually, no, bite me.[sblock=That was a little immature, sorry.]Funny, though. Might have caught you off guard. Click the next one for my actual response.[sblock=Here's a more considered response to your post]Bite me, Scandinavian boy![sblock=Got you again!]I'd like to apologise for the tone of this post thus far. It's been unduly adversarial. The people responsible for the previous sections of this post have been sacked.[sblock=Here's the real response.]*LA LA LA LA LA LA NOT LISTENING LA LA LA!*[sblock=Woah! Sorry about that! The people responsible for sacking the people that made the previous bits of this post, have now also been sacked.]And I've blatantly stolen a joke from the opening credits of _Monty Python & the Holy Grail_, so that's all good.[sblock=I think we're done now.]I agree. We should return people to their regularly scheduled Hive thread.[sblock=Bite me.]Ahem.
> [/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
> 
> So there you have it.




Monty Phyton. Their jokes just get better with their age...


----------



## Blackrat

Only 1 week and an hour untill I have Fallout 3 on my hands!!!

Too long!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

[sblock=Well, I need to go home soon.]So my last post shall be hidden within this maze of hidden posts.[sblock=Although I'm not sure where, exactly.]You'll just have to check each one of these in turn.[sblock=Kitten! Kitten! Kitten!]Aw, it's so cute.[/sblock][sblock=Here's another layer]Containing another obfuscation of what I'm actually trying to say.[/sblock]
[sblock=Did you see the kitten in the other block?]It moves around a lot. Maybe it's a Schrodingers kitten.[/sblock][sblock=Can I hide another one in here?]Hope I can.[sblock=This is a meta sblock]In fact, they all are, hiding sblock within sblock.[sblock=Now you're seeing the problem of nested sblocks]Because each set of sblocks can divide and conquer in turn.[/sblock][sblock=The more sblocks we have, the more confusing this post is!]Hey, look, a kitten![sblock=Isn't it cute?]Apart from the SHARP CLAWS![/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

I could continue like this for hours, but I do actually need to go home soon. I'm thinking about adding in pictures, videos and a numbering system tomorrow, for extra complications. Am I evil?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Am I evil?[/color]




No, I don't think so. Chaotic maybe but not evil.

'night T.

Time for me too to get going.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thank god you guys didn't decided to abuse the nested sblocks.....  It must have been hard to fight that temptation.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey ... just came across a recent drawing of a Myconid ... a strange one to be sure ... a "Planescape Sorcerer Myconid" 

Ah well. Here it is!


----------



## Dog Moon

I like that Myconid pic.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woot the Hive's resident fungal overlord has returned (albiet briefly)....


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I like that Myconid pic.




Me too. It's very sorcery and fungal 

I bet it'd taste good fried in butter...


----------



## Relique du Madde

hey rat!


----------



## Blackrat

Howdy.

I'm being dragged to another Goth party tomorrow... I'm starting to think my GF has too many friends. Haven't had a weekend without somekind of party to go to in almost two months...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh, what do you expect?  I mean you're dating a goth looking girl.

This saturday I'm going to go to a goth club for the first time in a long ass time (the place has notoriously bad parking since the next door trendy club caused all the nearby parking lots to up their rates to 15 - 20 bux).  Last time we tried going there the line to enter was around the building.  :^/


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh, what do you expect?  I mean you're dating a goth looking girl.




Well... Not complaining actually... It's not like I wouldn't enjoy the company of all the good looking goth-chicks around . It's just that it would be nice to just do nothing for a weekend once in a while.

Well I did tell her that I'm not going anywhere next weekend. I'll be glued to couch infront of Xbox for 42 hours


----------



## Relique du Madde

No Trick or Treating or even candy stealling?!?!  What gives man?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> No Trick or Treating or even candy stealling?!?!  What gives man?




Fallout 3!

Forget halloween, it's gaming time!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn... I was hoping at least one person in the Hive would do the holloween thing (I have school from  Noon till 9 - 9:30ish).


----------



## Blackrat

Well last year I was at a Halloween party with my Vampire-booze. It seriously looked perfectly like blood .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn... I was hoping at least one person in the Hive would do the holloween thing (I have school from  Noon till 9 - 9:30ish).




Hello Wien!

Nah, I don't celebrate this. It's an US import in Germany anyway. The traditional celebration (at least in my region) would be "Martinmas", a day where kids masquerade themselves and carry around lanterns and get sweets for singing Martinmas songs. At least, that's how it should be. 
I am also too old for that.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Mycanid said:


> Hey ... just came across a recent drawing of a Myconid ... a strange one to be sure ... a "Planescape Sorcerer Myconid"
> 
> Ah well. Here it is!




Cool pic. The head looks a bit like a flying saucer with the arcana symbols as windows.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

Halloween also not really something I do. No kids of my own, little interest in the neighbourhood, so it doesn't register much for us.

Do like that Mycanid pic, though - that's excellent.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I'm being dragged to another Goth party tomorrow... I'm starting to think my GF has too many friends. Haven't had a weekend without somekind of party to go to in almost two months...




Ah, Goths.

I like Goths.


----------



## Ginnel

Amazing Shroom picture!! I wanna play one now. I've never seen a cool Myconid before.

I went to an awards ceremony last night, Birminghams Style awards, the list of celebrities won't make sense to most people outside of the midlands but here goes, Jamelia, Kate Lawler, Susan Verdee (spelling?) Mary Portas, Bryn Christopher (New singer).

Free champagne was available and wine also a really nice meal, apart from having to work quite a bit of it it was a good night


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Ah, Goths.
> 
> I like Goths.




They had a gothic fashion show the other day. Some pics: Kuvaboxi - Stoa, Goottimuotinäytös (Poison)

My woman was on the catwalk too  The first pics are her 

Edit: Just found the most awesome pic of my GF. It's from this summer at Tuska Metal Festival: http://www.flickr.com/photos/28553831@N08/2665100021/


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Amazing Shroom picture!! I wanna play one now. I've never seen a cool Myconid before.
> 
> I went to an awards ceremony last night, Birminghams Style awards, the list of celebrities won't make sense to most people outside of the midlands but here goes, Jamelia, Kate Lawler, Susan Verdee (spelling?) Mary Portas, Bryn Christopher (New singer).
> 
> Free champagne was available and wine also a really nice meal, apart from having to work quite a bit of it it was a good night




Free booze = never wasted.

I'm terrible whenever unlimited or free food is made available. I always eat or drink too much.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> They had a gothic fashion show the other day. Some pics: Kuvaboxi - Stoa, Goottimuotinäytös (Poison)
> 
> My woman was on the catwalk too  The first pics are her
> 
> Edit: Just found the most awesome pic of my GF. It's from this summer at Tuska Metal Festival: 41. Piiskansiima on Flickr - Photo Sharing!




Love the outfit! I've put the pic under the sblock, hope you don't mind.

[sblock=Blackrat's GF]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> hope you don't mind.




Not at all. She's corgeous . As always.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Have a good weekend, Hive!


----------



## Ginnel

erm one question on the ol shroom piccy why does it have a loincloth thing and what exactly is it covering?


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> Woot the Hive's resident fungal overlord has returned (albiet briefly)....




Fungal overlord eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Blackrat said:


> Me too. It's very sorcery and fungal
> 
> I bet it'd taste good fried in butter...




I heard that!



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Cool pic. The head looks a bit like a flying saucer with the arcana symbols as windows.




I actually had thought it looked kinda sci-fi'y too ... but then it IS planescape I guess.



Tallarn said:


> Ah, Goths.
> 
> I like Goths.




Me too actually.  I find 'em to be nice folks in general.



Ginnel said:


> erm one question on the ol shroom piccy why does it have a loincloth thing and what exactly is it covering?




Don't ask silly questions Ginnel! 

Although I must admit that I was puzzled about the same thing.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Ah, Goths.
> 
> I like Goths.



I used to. Right now, they make me sad. 

LT.


----------



## Mycanid

Lord Tirian said:


> I used to. Right now, they make me sad.
> 
> LT.




Uh oh ...

Sad news?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mycanid said:


> Uh oh ...
> 
> Sad news?



Yeah, sorta. Actually, last Sunday already, it just took a bit to hit home and get through my system. Well, it's better now, I think.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damn did I sleep. Went to bed at 4 in the morning today and I had set my alarm for 12 pm. Alarm went off and saw my moms note (we were supposed to go out today). I managed to go back to sleep and woke up at 5:30 pm. I know I didn't fall asleep till 6 am, but still thats about 10½ to 11 hours of sleep. Shew. After two cups of coffee to chase off the fog, I feel really rested.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Damn did I sleep. Went to bed at 4 in the morning today and I had set my alarm for 12 pm. Alarm went off and saw my moms note (we were supposed to go out today). I managed to go back to sleep and woke up at 5:30 pm. I know I didn't fall asleep till 6 am, but still thats about 10½ to 11 hours of sleep. Shew. After two cups of coffee to chase off the fog, I feel really rested.




I personally never have done that.  The latest I've ever slept in was about 2pm.

[sblock="A special message from Principal Strickland"]

_"You're a slacker MyFly!  Do you want to be a slacker for the rest of your life?"_​[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I personally never have done that.  The latest I've ever slept in was about 2pm.
> 
> [sblock="A special message from Principal Strickland"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"You're a slacker MyFly!  Do you want to be a slacker for the rest of your life?"_​[/sblock]




I suppose you are unaware of tripods image hosting policy?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I suppose you are unaware of tripods image hosting policy?




What's that?   They don't like linking....  bastards.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's that?   They don't like linking....  bastards.




Why don't you just post a link to page the image is at?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got done talking to Nightfall via AIM. 

Just wanted to let you guys know that he is still alive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dum de dum.

I thought i had a "motivation poster" of the image I posted... unfortunately I must have deleted it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How goes it Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm doing alright, how are you doing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm doing alright, how are you doing?




Chillin’ out, maxin’, relaxin all cool, and postin' on EnWorld outside of the school.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap!  Check out the Ironman Costume this guy made.  I sware, thats kicks the ass of any Storm Trooper anyday.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> I managed to go back to sleep and woke up at 5:30 pm.



Just go to sleep early this night, or your sleep cycle will become incredibly wacky. Which is sort of fun, but also leaves you stark raving mad. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Just go to sleep early this night, or your sleep cycle will become incredibly wacky. Which is sort of fun, but also leaves you stark raving mad.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Some how I doubt that I'll become stark raving mad. My sleep schedule has been flip flopped so many times in my life that I swear my body is under protest about being awake during daylight hours. I think I'm a natural night owl.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Some how I doubt that I'll become stark raving mad. My sleep schedule has been flip flopped so many times in my life that I swear my body is under protest about being awake during daylight hours. I think I'm a natural night owl.



Then try this one for size! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Then try this one for size!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Been there, done that. Hell, I managed to stay awake for damn near close to 36 hours once! I was only a half hour shy.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Been there, done that.



For an entire week? Now, that's impressive! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> For an entire week? Now, that's impressive!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Actually I managed it for 2 weeks in a row 4 summers ago. Of course it was partially the ACs fault; due to its not working I was getting more tossing and turning then actual sack time.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Actually I managed it for 2 weeks in a row 4 summers ago. Of course it was partially the ACs fault; due to its not working I was getting more tossing and turning then actual sack time.



Ah, you wacky Americans with all that AC! 

On the other hand, I sort of know that - if it's sufficiently warm, I don't need sleep at all AND I function fine. 

Though once I need sleep again, I sleep veeery well! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Ah, you wacky Americans with all that AC!




Have you ever lived in a desert? It is very hard to live here w/o an Air Conditioner.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Have you ever lived in a desert? It is very hard to live here w/o an Air Conditioner.



Well, I visited Las Vegas, but it was full of ACs. Europe is a bit milder, though the southern countries can get very hot (South Italy, Spain).

The hardest thing is probably the impact of switching between the heat and the AC air, that always hit me hardest in Vegas, after some minutes, you can get used to it.

On the other hand, American houses are built in a way that you need AC, if it gets very hot - in South Italy and Spain, the houses are built differently, the air circulation is just better so you get feel like you're getting baked on hot days, whereas US houses are built like houses for temperate climates, then they slap an AC on it.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, I visited Las Vegas, but it was full of ACs. Europe is a bit milder, though the southern countries can get very hot (South Italy, Spain).




But there is a huge difference between that and actually living in the middle of The Valley of The Sun for more than 10 years.


----------



## megamania

No AC for this house.  I would be coolin' the entire river valley.

We have a long central hallway with windows at each end.  We set up fans to push the air through the house.  Really nice in the evening as it begins to cool off.


Allo Hive.   Been away for a few days.


----------



## megamania

I've cut back my posting here if only because my scheledule and the Hive's don't mix well.   No where near as much fun without someone to "talk" to vs reply to from hours ago.

oh well.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How goes it Mega?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> But there is a huge difference between that and actually living in the middle of The Valley of The Sun for more than 10 years.



Well, I wouldn't start to live in such a place to begin with! Not without large-scale terraforming! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> How goes it Mega?




Alright.

Thought I would try PbP again 


GUS WESTNER
 INIT+1    SP30   AC  12 (TO10  FT12 ) AL CN CR 1  HD (1d8) 
Med Human Cleric (1) 	SAVES  F+  R+  W+      S10  D11  C10  I14  W14  C14
ATTACKS / DAM	Heavy mace 1d8	+0 melee   20x2			
FULL ROUND			
BASE ATT / GRAPPLE:	+0 / +0	
ARMOR		12(+2 L Arm)
SPEC ATT		nada
SPEC QUA
Action Points: 5		
Aura (EX): Chaotic Aura
Spells : DC 12+ Spell Level
LUCK  1/day reroll one roll before DM declares result
KNOWLEDGE Add All Knowledge skills to Class skills
Entropic Shield  20% mischance to hit from ranged weapons
Turn Undead (SU): 5 times a day 	 
FACE / REACH		5 / 5
SKILLS			(4x4)+4 =20
Conc +2. Heal =2. Know: His +2, Knowl: Rel +2. Know: Planes +1, Spellcraft +1  
FEATS			
Action Boost: roll d8 instead of d6 for Action Point
Aberrant Dragonmark: Ancient Knowledge : +5 on any one Knowledge skill check   Magic of Eb page 94	
TREASURE		5d4x10 /2 = 100gold  roughly 40 gold remain
Mace, Heavy (12g)
Leather Armor (10g)  
Backpack (2g)
   Candles x4 (4c)
    Chalk 2 pcs (2c)
    Oil x2 pints (2s)
    Rations, Trail x3 (15s)
    Ink 1oz (8g)
    “spellbook” (15g) used as a journal 
    Traveler Outfit (1g)
    Id Papers (real no less!)  (2g)
Lantern, Hooded (7g)
Holy Symbol, Wood (1g)
LANGUAGE		Common
HOOK			“Curoisity killed the cat but I’m no cat.  I’m Gus Westner!”
BOOK / PAGE	PHB, Eberon Camp, Magic of Eb			
NOTES 3.5		
Gus Westner is not your average nerd and hates to be referred to as.  He is above average (or at least abnormal) to other folks that read a lot.  He loves to learn and write.   He hopes that he can join an adventuring group to learn from and write about.  Maybe even the Korranberg Chronicles will print an ongoing article of his adventures!  That would be awesome!

Gus thinks highly of himself and is generally very positive.  He feels that his “superior” knowledge of things makes him better equiped than a fighter with a sword (he has much to learn).   He is a bit puzzled (even scared) by his strange birthmark that he keeps carefully hidden on his chest.  He suspects what it is but has not explored or investigated it to learn the truth.


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, I wouldn't start to live in such a place to begin with! Not without large-scale terraforming!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Or adjust the angle of the planet or just push the planet back a few thousand...million miles from the sun.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Or adjust the angle of the planet or just push the planet back a few thousand...million miles from the sun.



Nah, wouldn't work, because that would change the weather here in England as well.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Floats about the Hive*


----------



## Relique du Madde

ACK! Galeros is floating!! RUN!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> ACK! Galeros is floating!! RUN!



"They ALL float down here."

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> ACK! Galeros is floating!! RUN!




*Floats after Relique*


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Runs into the Fabled Scooby Doo hall of doors*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> *Runs into the Fabled Scooby Doo hall of doors*



Just hope that Galeros hasn't changed his dietary preferences, mate! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

It's Crocomire!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2T17n3kD8c&NR=1"]Crocomire[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

I ain't no scooby snack!


----------



## megamania

If I should ever get hi-speed internet I will have to check out Youtube.

I have co-workers at Mack that have "You Tube" parties.  They hook up the screen to a large screen TV somehow and search for funny You Tubes while doing what kids do when away from mom and dad.

From what I hear one can find nearly anything on You Tube.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> *Floats after Relique*




"Are you the Key Master?"


no

Slams door


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ack. Would have slept longer if I didn't develop this frickin' headache. It only hurts when I move around.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I have co-workers at Mack that have "You Tube" parties.



Is Mack an acronym?



megamania said:


> They hook up the screen to a large screen TV somehow and search for funny You Tubes while doing what kids do when away from mom and dad.



Whats that; boozin' and partying?



megamania said:


> From what I hear one can find nearly anything on You Tube.



Just about.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Is Mack an acronym?



Mack Molding co.     The originator of the company had the last name of Macksy... thus Mack



Reveille said:


> Whats that; boozin' and partying?



Boozin' and smoking non-comercial stuff



Reveille said:


> Just about.




and that worries me some


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Ack. Would have slept longer if I didn't develop this frickin' headache. It only hurts when I move around.




Same here.

Either the start of a headcold or I need to drink soda again.  (low on cash so no soda.... bad for my system)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Same here.
> 
> Either the start of a headcold or I need to drink soda again.  (low on cash so no soda.... bad for my system)




Downed two advil, my daily multivitamin anda vitamin C with a cup of coffee. Headache is now gone. Thank god. I'm pretty sure it was a migraine; nipped it in the bud just in time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My gf and I ended up seeing our friend Veronica's band play (her current band is a Siouxsie and the Banshees coverband).   Midway through the set I began thinking about how far removed does a cover have to be before it causes a vortex in the space time continuum that would threaten to destroy music as we know it?

For instance:
  Veronica's band played the Siouxsie and the Banshee's cover of the Beatle's song Dear Prudence. So, how many more bands would need to be tossed into the cover chain to create that vortex?  One, two, three?  Or maybe each band has to be a different genre for it to work.  SSOoooo   Classic Rock ->  80s new wave -> Goth/Dark Wave -> ??? -> ???? -> ??? -> Causality Vortex?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

That is pure weirdness Relique.

Whatever were you thinking before going to see the band play?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> My gf and I ended up seeing our friend Veronica's band play (her current band is a Siouxsie and the Banshees coverband).   Midway through the set I began thinking about how far removed does a cover have to be before it causes a vortex in the space time continuum that would threaten to destroy music as we know it?





Stop thinking about that. Instead, think of the band or your gf. Either option is more conductive to the continued existence of our space-time. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> My gf and I ended up seeing our friend Veronica's band play (her current band is a Siouxsie and the Banshees coverband).   Midway through the set I began thinking about how far removed does a cover have to be before it causes a vortex in the space time continuum that would threaten to destroy music as we know it?
> 
> For instance:
> Veronica's band played the Siouxsie and the Banshee's cover of the Beatle's song Dear Prudence. So, how many more bands would need to be tossed into the cover chain to create that vortex?  One, two, three?  Or maybe each band has to be a different genre for it to work.  SSOoooo   Classic Rock ->  80s new wave -> Goth/Dark Wave -> ??? -> ???? -> ??? -> Causality Vortex?




Listen to the music..... be the music.....   don't destroy the world or its realality......   

Leave that for me


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> Stop thinking about that. Instead, think of the band or your gf. Either option is more conductive to the continued existence of our space-time.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Or both.  Wild night......


----------



## megamania

well....finally I did it.

After sleeping about 15 hours I worked on my storyhour - Siberys Seven.  Mania, Bora, Aura, Dura, Vander, Incarnum and Leeya with the help of a few surviving city guard battled Dozens of Dire Rats, Sanatation Squares and battled 36 corpse Creatures along with an undead mage (whom ran away- AGAIN!) .

I really like the Sanatation Square Magic item.

Simple permanent spells on floor at edges of sewer entrances designed to keep the filth down where it belongs vs. on the city's streets.  Very Eberron.


----------



## megamania

wow.... a lot is happening with DDM.    Not sure what to make of it.  Due to money and lack of a group I was phasing them out anyway but sheesh....


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> wow.... a lot is happening with DDM.    Not sure what to make of it.  Due to money and lack of a group I was phasing them out anyway but sheesh....



Eh, stuff changing means you're still alive (well, unless you're the skirmish game).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## ssampier

I woke up feeling all stiff and sore today. I exercised my normal amount using my stationary bike; strange.

Hope your day is going well.

As for DDM, it does not bother me, much. It seems Wizards can't catch a break for mini games (first Battlesystem, then Chainmail, now DDM). Someone pointed out most successful mini games have a milieu and backstory. I wonder if Wizards wanted they could develop more of their "points of light" campaign via a skirmish game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> That is pure weirdness Relique.
> 
> Whatever were you thinking before going to see the band play?




*Thinks*  What toppings to put on the Pinkberry frozen yogurt I bought before my gf and I left to Los Angeles..



Lord Tirian said:


> Stop thinking about that. Instead, think of the band or your gf. Either option is more conductive to the continued existence of our space-time.




I was thinking about the band.  I was wondering if the band member turn over rate of every band Veronica starts up might be indicative of some greater problem.   See, before they played Dear Prudence, she mentioned that several of the members were leaving the band after that night.   Then when the set ended (20 minutes later) after she left the stage with her guitarist, the Bass guitarist and drummer decided to freestyle for 5 minutes which made it obvious who was leaving the band since she walked up to my gf and I and said 'I really hate those two, they're ********.". 



megamania said:


> Listen to the music..... be the music.....




I was it was just a strange thought that came to mind.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev I see you're joining the newest craze of creating a Mutants and Masterminds campaign thread.

I've personaly always thought about doing something like that but I always get stuck on the initial steps (the fact that I most likely will run it pbp so I can't put in any meta-plot spoilers in it).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev I see you're joining the newest craze of creating a Mutants and Masterminds campaign thread.
> 
> I've personaly always thought about doing something like that but I always get stuck on the initial steps (the fact that I most likely will run it pbp so I can't put in any meta-plot spoilers in it).




I've had this one on the burner for a very long time. I needed an organizational style though, and Knightfall's thread gave me one and the motivation needed to start fleshing it out.

Feel free to comment and critique.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I've had this one on the burner for a very long time. I needed an organizational style though, and Knightfall's thread gave me one and the motivation needed to start fleshing it out.
> 
> Feel free to comment and critique.




Mine was also on the back burner and flouting out in the ether as part of a thought experiment.  Pretty much my setting went through like 10 different game systems before I decided that True20/M&M were the best ones to use with it (BESM d20 was close but in the past some of my friends were put off because it made the fact that setting was partially inspired by anime rather overt).  

Unfortunately, part of the problem with my writing out the information for my setting is that I've always debated on which of the two versions of it to write out: The version where it was set on earth or the version where the setting was on a different world (since I never named any real cities).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Right now all it is is the background and history, whic is pretty darn systemless. Feel free to use the history for any supers system.


----------



## Blackrat

Madness?

This! Is! HIVE!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Meeep meeep!   *runs off*


----------



## Blackrat

I'm going to get to an actual tabletop game soon!!! Oh, boy, it's been a while.

It's eberron. I'll be playing a cleric. Propably worships the Traveller but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool. I wish I was in a table game.  I miss them.  Problem is the people I used to game with never were into late games, and tended to game on nights I'm not available.


----------



## Blackrat

I've been planning my first FO3 character. I've got it planned to level 13 now. Though my plan requires for me to find the Endurance enhancing bobblehead by level 8 to meet the requirements for the "Strong Back" perk.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool. I wish I was in a table game.  I miss them.  Problem is the people I used to game with never were into late games, and tended to game on nights I'm not available.




Morning, Hive.

I'd just like to reiterate that there is an open spot at my D&D game for any Hiver that finds themself in London on a Monday night.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning, Hive.
> 
> I'd just like to reiterate that there is an open spot at my D&D game for any Hiver that finds themself in London on a Monday night.




I'd so take you on that... But London... It's a few thousand km away... And I don't like planes...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I'd so take you on that... But London... It's a few thousand km away... And I don't like planes...




Well, the offer's there.

In happier news, this weekend my favourite soccer team sacked their manager, appointed a new one, and won their first league game of the season. All a bit surprising, but quite pleasing, too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I'd so take you on that... But London... It's a few thousand km away... And I don't like planes...




What about by lightning rail?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> What about by lightning rail?




Oh, if only that were possible. I'd be riding that whenever I could!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Oh, if only that were possible. I'd be riding that whenever I could!




If they were an intercontinental subterranean lightning rail I'd save up for a trip to visit you and Blackrat.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> If they were an intercontinental subterranean lightning rail I'd save up for a trip to visit you and Blackrat.




I'd run games on board. 

Hah! Top that!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

So, my group are going to be fighting goblins tonight (almost certainly).

Anyone got an good goblin insults to fling their way?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> I'd run games on board.
> 
> Hah! Top that!




Easily.  I can teliport, but I choose not to since there is no point in teliportation if it isn't instantaneous.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Morning, Hive.
> 
> I'd just like to reiterate that there is an open spot at my D&D game for any Hiver that finds themself in London on a Monday night.



Still takes hours to you! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> So, my group are going to be fighting goblins tonight (almost certainly).
> 
> Anyone got an good goblin insults to fling their way?



 Depends on the players what races what they are wearing what they look like 

You got childish ones like

Hahahahaaa you can't catch me!
I know you are you said you are but what am I? (a counter insult)
Fatty! *followed by a rasberry*

have them throw rotten eggs/fruit at them 

depends if your going for comedy or evil viscious goblins or somewhere inbetween


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Depends on the players what races what they are wearing what they look like
> 
> You got childish ones like
> 
> Hahahahaaa you can't catch me!
> I know you are you said you are but what am I? (a counter insult)
> Fatty! *followed by a rasberry*
> 
> have them throw rotten eggs/fruit at them
> 
> depends if your going for comedy or evil viscious goblins or somewhere inbetween




Going for nastiness over comedy, for sure.

I also hope to have some backstabbing, some running-away-and-getting-reinforcements, some taunting, and some unconscious PC's by the end of the sessoin. Trying not to pull my punches this week, as it's a weakness I often have.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... it MUST be admitted that everything is NOT better with bluebonnet on it. 

This is obviously false advertising....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Never had blue bonnet.  I specifically try to avoid butter and dairy products which has the world "blue" in the name.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> Never had blue bonnet.  I specifically try to avoid butter and dairy products which has the world "blue" in the name.






Umm ... what other butter/dairy products have the word "blue" in it I wonder....

*ponders*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Umm ... what other butter/dairy products have the word "blue" in it I wonder....
> 
> *ponders*




blue bunny
blue cheese
blue milk (When I'm visiting Tatooine)
Blue Ribbon cheese


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> blue bunny
> blue cheese
> blue milk (When I'm visiting Tatooine)
> Blue Ribbon cheese




behind the orange curtain, above the blue food?


----------



## Kida

Phew. Been awhile. My son is spending the night with his best friend so I have some sanity to spare for now.

How is everyone?


----------



## Kida

Is it usually this quiet in here this time of the night?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Is it usually this quiet in here this time of the night?




Depends on how you define quiet....

Boo?


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Depends on how you define quiet....



Lack of activity. How is everything with you Warlock?


----------



## The_Warlock

The_Warlock said:


> Depends on how you define quiet....
> 
> Boo?




Apparently it IS quiet.

Darned sleepy people...


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Lack of activity. How is everything with you Warlock?




Not bad, Kida. Yourself?

I would say there's normally a few more people peeping in here nights - especially the Europeans...but maybe Monday just is slow the world round. 

I know I'm rarely on Monday nights, well, nights anyway...usually have other tasks to get done.

But now I'm just fried, but not tired enough to actually sleep.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Not bad, Kida. Yourself?



Doing Good. Been Busy. Looking forward to Friday, I get to take my son Trick or Treating. He dressing up as Harry Potter. I went all out and got him a real outfit, not some fake polyester piece.



The_Warlock said:


> I would say there's normally a few more people peeping in here nights - especially the Europeans...but maybe Monday just is slow the world round.
> 
> I know I'm rarely on Monday nights, well, nights anyway...usually have other tasks to get done.



Sounds like a case of the Mondays, or Tuesdays for the European folk.



The_Warlock said:


> But now I'm just fried, but not tired enough to actually sleep.



Been there; it sucks. About two years ago I spotted a couple of shifty people hangin' around outside the flower shop. I called the police. Thankfully they arrived before I closed up the store. Apparently they were casing the place, planning to rob my store. They were busted on account of having unregistered firearms. That gave me a serious wake up call. 

I started working out and signed up for some self defense classes. It paid off. I fought off a would be purse snatcher and made a citizens arrest. They got my fried that night. I couyldn't fall sleep until one in the morning.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Doing Good. Been Busy. Looking forward to Friday, I get to take my son Trick or Treating. He dressing up as Harry Potter. I went all out and got him a real outfit, not some fake polyester piece.




Very cool. Been a while since Halloween did much for me. But I was inspired by a shirt on ThinkGeek, so a friend's Halloween will be the fourth time in the last two decades that I've bothered to dress up. heh




Kida said:


> Sounds like a case of the Mondays, or Tuesdays for the European folk.




Most likely.




Kida said:


> Been there; it sucks. ... I couyldn't fall sleep until one in the morning.




Well your reason beats mine, hands down. I just helped my Mother move into her new house the day before. Which meant really I was the only person moving stuff, because nobody else could lift anything, especially while going up & down stairs.

And there was enough damned passive aggressive crap going on between my aunts,my mother and my grandmother throughout it all that I had to rather tersely confront my mother for letting herself be walked over...something she just normally doesn't let slide.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Very cool. Been a while since Halloween did much for me. But I was inspired by a shirt on ThinkGeek, so a friend's Halloween will be the fourth time in the last two decades that I've bothered to dress up. heh



I might pull out my Elvira costume, although it might have to be taken in, I've lost some weight since I last wore it.

Should be fun. What did you decide on?



The_Warlock said:


> Well your reason beats mine, hands down. I just helped my Mother move into her new house the day before. Which meant really I was the only person moving stuff, because nobody else could lift anything, especially while going up & down stairs.



Well I can attest to the fact that moving isn't a picnic. I've moved around this country 6 times. It ain't happening again; stuff lost, stuff left behind (memories, friends, family), firckin' cost of movers....it is too much to go through again.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> I might pull out my Elvira costume, although it might have to be taken in, I've lost some weight since I last wore it.




A woman who can pull off an Elvira costume...EXCELLENT! We need more of those.  



Kida said:


> Should be fun. What did you decide on?




A Star Trek Original Series Security ensign, AKA Red Shirt. The Shirt in Question has, written in Star Trek Font across the chest..."EXPENDABLE"

It'll get a laugh or three, especially when the outdoor foam weapon sparring begins.




Kida said:


> Well I can attest to the fact that moving isn't a picnic. I've moved around this country 6 times. It ain't happening again; stuff lost, stuff left behind (memories, friends, family), firckin' cost of movers....it is too much to go through again.




Luckily, we only had to go a short way cross town. That unfortunately meant that family were close enough to impose their rather daffy and minor crises throughout the move rather than 1) Getting a grip on rather minor issues in the grand scheme of things; 2) Helping rather than standing around and making supervisory comments.

Alas.


----------



## The_Warlock

Yup. I can in fact feel the need for Aspirin as I type this...


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> A woman who can pull off an Elvira costume...EXCELLENT! We need more of those.



She is a horror icon and my personal fave.



The_Warlock said:


> A Star Trek Original Series Security ensign, AKA Red Shirt. The Shirt in Question has, written in Star Trek Font across the chest..."EXPENDABLE"
> 
> It'll get a laugh or three, especially when the outdoor foam weapon sparring begins.



Sounds neat. I'm smiling as I type this. I have many fond memories of watching TOS with my friends as I was growing up. 



The_Warlock said:


> Luckily, we only had to go a short way cross town. That unfortunately meant that family were close enough to impose their rather daffy and minor crises throughout the move rather than 1) Getting a grip on rather minor issues in the grand scheme of things; 2) Helping rather than standing around and making supervisory comments.
> 
> Alas.



As hort move is most often the best kind. Lots of luck settling into the new place. Sometimes it can be hard.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Yup. I can in fact feel the need for Aspirin as I type this...



Recently when I get a headache I have been taking two advil instead of one. That usually does the trick, headache is usually gone in less than an hour.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> She is a horror icon and my personal fave.




I always enjoyed Elvira growing up. Not that I'm big into horror movies - limited fear reaction makes them rather blah. But if the hostess is good...




Kida said:


> Sounds neat. I'm smiling as I type this. I have many fond memories of watching TOS with my friends as I was growing up.




As do I, and being a party primarily of geeks and gamers, Red Shirt references generally abound, so I'm pretty sure it'll be well received.




Kida said:


> A short move is most often the best kind. Lots of luck settling into the new place. Sometimes it can be hard.




Luckily the place is in good shape, and has had a lot of really good renovations for her, but it's taken longer than expected, or desired, for it to be livable. She should be good now. 

Me, they'll probably have to pry me out of my place...I hate moving. Mostly because I'm always the burly fool that gets asked to help when friends are desperate during a move.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Recently when I get a headache I have been taking two advil instead of one. That usually does the trick, headache is usually gone in less than an hour.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.




Thank you kindly. I think I'm finally ready to toddle off to unconsciousness.

Alas, Advil and most Ibuprofens don't do a darn thing for me. Aspirin remains the king of my medicinal world.

Time to sleep.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> I always enjoyed Elvira growing up. Not that I'm big into horror movies - limited fear reaction makes them rather blah. But if the hostess is good...



I've gotten through more bad movies than I care to admit, but its all because of Elvira. 



The_Warlock said:


> As do I, and being a party primarily of geeks and gamers, Red Shirt references generally abound, so I'm pretty sure it'll be well received.



You've given me something to think about. My son loves the borg.  I'll probably get him a Borg out fit for next year and get myself a Beverly Crusher outfit. I'd try to go for Deanna Troi, but I don't think I can pull it off. As a dirty blonde, I only have to dye my hair a little red and I'd look a lot like Dr. Crusher. I have no chance of pulling off Uhura.



The_Warlock said:


> Luckily the place is in good shape, and has had a lot of really good renovations for her, but it's taken longer than expected, or desired, for it to be livable. She should be good now.



The less you have to renovate the better.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Time to sleep.



Sleep well. Thanks for the pleasant conversation.


----------



## Blackrat

Who are you again?


Just kidding... Hi Kida, been a while since I've seen you here.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> 
> Just kidding... Hi Kida, been a while since I've seen you here.



Hehehe, yeah its been sice August. Glad to see you still hiving Blackrat. What have you been up to of late?


----------



## Blackrat

[warcraft peasant] Work work work [/warcraft peasant]

Not much else. Finally getting back to tabletop gaming soon. It's been again almost half a year since I last played, and even then that group lasted two sessions...


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> [warcraft peasant] Work work work [/warcraft peasant]



Yeah, me too. I ocassionally get some tme to myself, that is when I'm not busy raising my kid. Usually late at night after he is tucked in and some weekends. It isn't easy. I am having fun with Fallout 3, my boyfriend has a friend that runs a game store and managed to get an early copy.



Blackrat said:


> Not much else. Finally getting back to tabletop gaming soon. It's been again almost half a year since I last played, and even then that group lasted two sessions...



Lucky. I have a bi-monthly group. Right now we are chuggin' our way through The Demon Queen's Enclave. Looking forward weekend after next.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kaboom!!!


Stupid bbc buttons aren't working and I'm too lazy to type in the bbc.


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> I am having fun with Fallout 3, my boyfriend has a friend that runs a game store and managed to get an early copy.




Aieeee!!! You cruel cruel woman!!! I still have to wait untill thursday to get it... 

I've been all fidgety and anxious for the past two weeks waiting for it. But I have already planned out my first character.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Stupid bbc buttons aren't working and I'm too lazy to type in the bbc.




? I have no problem with the buttons...


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Aieeee!!! You cruel cruel woman!!! I still have to wait untill thursday to get it...
> 
> I've been all fidgety and anxious for the past two weeks waiting for it. But I have already planned out my first character.




Don't blame me, blame Niko (thats my bf's friend). Trust me, it is well worth the wait. The graphics are astounding and play control is pure awesome.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> ? I have no problem with the buttons...




You just have to know which one to press.


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> Don't blame me, blame Niko (thats my bf's friend). Trust me, it is well worth the wait. The graphics are astounding and play control is pure awesome.



What platform are you playing at?


Kida said:


> You just have to know which one to press.




Exactly


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> What platform are you playing at?



XBox 360.


----------



## Blackrat

Then I'm very glad to hear that you like the controls since I'm getting mine for the Box too.

Ooh... I can't wait... I want to roach some radroaches...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kida said:


> You just have to know which one to press.




Most of the site's buttons are not working for me today.  I basically could only quote and go advance reply and that's it.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Then I'm very glad to hear that you like the controls since I'm getting mine for the Box too.
> 
> Ooh... I can't wait... I want to roach some radroaches...




Trust me, you'll lose your entire weekend to the game, at least I did; eat, game and a few of the other basic necessities of living and gaming. I cooked up a storm and preplanned my meals for the second day on the first to get as much game time as possible.

Well, I'm headed off to sleep. Until next time.


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> Trust me, you'll lose your entire weekend to the game, at least I did; eat, game and a few of the other basic necessities of living and gaming. I cooked up a storm and preplanned my meals for the second day on the first to get as much game time as possible.
> 
> Well, I'm headed off to sleep. Until next time.




Yeah, I've already prepared for that. I have fridge filled with mircowave dinners, few bottles of cola, and informed my friends that I'm "unavailable" 

I think I'm set to go 

Bye Kida. 'night.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Most of the site's buttons are not working for me today.  I basically could only quote and go advance reply and that's it.




Sounds badly like the problems from month or so back... I hope the VB code isn't breaking down again...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate it when a special members discount for an event is the same price as the online discount ..  :/


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers? Boy-o. Needed a lot more sleep than I thought. I went down for a napat noon and woke up at a quarter past seven. Thats some nap. 

Went grocery shopping with my mom and relaxed afterwards watching a couple episodes of Walker on tape. Busy day.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Kaboom!!!
> 
> Stupid bbc buttons aren't working and I'm too lazy to type in the bbc.




FIFY.

Morning, Hive! We had an awesome KotS session last night - have a look at me blog, if you'd be so kind!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*Email Exchange With Axe Initiative Games*

[sblock=My Initial Email]







			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> Good morning,
> 
> My name is Mathew Freeman and I'm interested in running a D&D 4e game at Dragonmeet 2008. I intend to run an independent game, not affiliated with the Living campaigns, and I was wondering if Axe Initiative Games would have any interest in sponsoring the game, or if there are any products that you are currently working on that you'd like a playtest of in a convention setting? I appreciate that I am an unknown quantity, but I am attempting to become known on the D&D scene as a GM and as a writer, and I wanted to start to make contacts with gaming companies as soon as possible.
> 
> I have been DMing 4e since it came out earlier this year, including running Into The Shadowfell at the London Dungeon to a good reception. I also post reguarly on the ENWorld.org forums under the username of Tallarn. Please contact me either on this email address, or by ringing 07944 836 212 if you would like any further information.
> 
> I hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Mathew Freeman.



[/sblock]

[sblock=Their first reply]







			
				Sasha Bilton at Axe Initiative Games said:
			
		

> Hi Mathew
> 
> The short answer is yes. We've have an introductory adventure for our Raiders Guild line that would be really fun to run at DM. I was/am planning to do very short (1hr) single encounters from it, but it would be great if you'd be interested in running a longer version.
> 
> I'm doing some work on our DM plans next Monday, so expect to hear more then but do let me know if this is still of interest to you.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sasha
> Axe Initiative Games



[/sblock]

[sblock=My second email]







			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> Hi Sasha,
> 
> I'd be more than happy to run an introductory adventure for the Raiders Guild line - sounds like a great idea and would obviously save me some prep time! The slot length at Dragonmeet is 2.5 hours, just to confirm.
> 
> I'm wondering about using the classes from the Advanced Players Guide by Ari Marnell, rather than PHB classes. Would this be a problem, as it's an introductory adventure? Please let me know, as obviously I'm happy to fit in with your plans.
> 
> Or maybe I could run it twice during the day, once in each slot, one with PHB classes and once with APG classes?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mathew.



[/sblock]

[sblock=Today's Reply From Them]







			
				Sasha Bilton said:
			
		

> Hi Matt,
> 
> I'll get you the adventure doc tomorrow, I was hoping to get you something better laid out than a word file but it's been a busy time.
> 
> I have full colour miniature scale battlemaps for the first and last encounters BTW. They are done using Campaign Cartographer 3 and look great.
> 
> As for the classes, it's up to you how you'd like to run the games. I don't want to stifle your gming
> 
> Sash



[/sblock]

They rock, hugely and utterly. I should be getting a more detailed breakdown of what's going on tomorrow, including what level this is being run at and so forth. I'm incredibly excited and very very happy. Woooo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dear gods. I wish I could afford to own my own vehicle or had a mode of transportation that was cheap.

I'd offer to do the same for lots of companies at AZ gme days.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Dear gods. I wish I could afford to own my own vehicle or had a mode of transportation that was cheap.
> 
> I'd offer to do the same for lots of companies at AZ gme days.




It's the happy advantage of living in the capital of the UK!

I've also discovered recently that if you volunteer to run games at GenConUK you get free entry and accomodation. This may mean that I'm going to it next year, as cost was the main reason that I haven't been in recent years.


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Alas, Advil and most Ibuprofens don't do a darn thing for me. Aspirin remains the king of my medicinal world.
> 
> Time to sleep.




Sleep is mine.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.   Seems quiet here again.   I'll be around and about.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I'm going to get to an actual tabletop game soon!!! Oh, boy, it's been a while.
> 
> It's eberron. I'll be playing a cleric. Propably worships the Traveller but I'm not sure yet.




Awesome!   Eberron is currently my favorite campaign world. (sorry Darksun )


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:


> Umm ... what other butter/dairy products have the word "blue" in it I wonder....
> 
> *ponders*




Blue Cheese

Blueberry Yogart

......?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

'ello Mega.

I'm not sure about these dairy products with the word Blue in them...seems odd.


----------



## megamania

Kida said:


> I might pull out my Elvira costume, although it might have to be taken in, I've lost some weight since I last wore it.
> 
> Should be fun. What did you decide on?
> .





photos....

I am considering being a battle damaged terminator.


----------



## megamania

well.... as it seems I am alone here I'm off and away.  Later.


----------



## Mycanid

Just for the record ... it was dairy/butter type products with the name of the product sporting the name blue in it I was referring to rather than the word blue in the general type of product.

But no biggee.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mycanid said:


> Just for the record ... it was dairy/butter type products with the name of the product sporting the name blue in it I was referring to rather than the word blue in the general type of product.
> 
> But no biggee.




What, you think we all have time to actually read preceding Hive posts before posting ourselves?

Pfah!


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> What, you think we all have time to actually read preceding Hive posts before posting ourselves?
> 
> Pfah!




And don't forget preceding Hive THREADS as well.   Start with the oldest and work your way forward.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> And don't forget preceding Hive THREADS as well.   Start with the oldest and work your way forward.




What, you mean the original Hive threads from when I was first posting here? Sadly, most of those were deleted some time ago... I think Crothian archived some but I'm not sure if he still has them.

I am taking advantage of being quiet at work to enjoy some old Story Hours, though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> What, you mean the original Hive threads from when I was first posting here? Sadly, most of those were deleted some time ago... I think Crothian archived some but I'm not sure if he still has them.
> 
> I am taking advantage of being quiet at work to enjoy some old Story Hours, though.




Especially as you are returning to playing Eberron check out my Storyhour- Siberys Seven.

Beginning at 5th level, seven adventurers with varied backgrounds are brought together to first fight and contain and undead epidiment in Sharn then asked to explore Undersharn to find and destroy the source.

I have an ongoing glossary to the site explaining to non-Eberron players what people/places and things (many of my own creation) are complete with stats if you wish to borrow.

I plan on this group going to the mid-twenties and will face everything from undead (obviously), to assassins from the Aurum, , Darguun slavers, Dragons, Giants, Dragon house intrigue, Giants and  planar invasions.

It ties in with my storyhours also.  Creation Schema and my kids group (Kyber Crawler) and other stuff.   

I took nearly a year off as I had to deal with family matters (ailing mother) and am now only returning to doing the storyhour.

Links in my signature.


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> Goodnight, Hive!




nite... and remember S7.  

and with that... time for work ...again


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Just for the record ... it was dairy/butter type products with the name of the product sporting the name blue in it I was referring to rather than the word blue in the general type of product.
> 
> But no biggee.




I was referring to both


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holy canoli! It's been over 8 hours since someone posted in the hive!

Looks like its gonna be a slow week.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holloween does that.

On the bright side, ENWorld's functionality has returned.


----------



## megamania

we're still on the same page I left off at earlier today.   freaky.

To everyone in the NE.... enjoying the snow?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> we're still on the same page I left off at earlier today.   freaky.
> 
> To everyone in the NE.... enjoying the snow?




Snow before Holloween?!?!?  BLASPHEMY!


----------



## megamania

Down in the valley where I am it is only sticking on the lawns and rocks.  But I'm hearing 5+ inches in the mountains by midnight.  Winter in Vermont.... so much fun.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn the Hive is being slow...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

We had snow in London last night. It didn't settle, but it's weird. We NEVER get snow in October. Apparently it's all to do with an Arctic wind blowing in from Russia.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning, Hive!
> 
> We had snow in London last night. It didn't settle, but it's weird. We NEVER get snow in October. Apparently it's all to do with an Arctic wind blowing in from Russia.






We got ice on the roads. Guess the results: People driving fast with their summer tires thinking it's just a bit chilly...


----------



## Blackrat

My Fallout has shipped!!! Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!


----------



## Blackrat

Just heard from my sis in a long long time... No seriously, I've last seen her in the spring when she was visiting finland. She's studying in Britain so I rarely talk to her let alone see her. It made me happy to get a text message from her, even if it was just to ask one guy's phonenumber .

She's coming home for christmas so I'll prolly see her then.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Just heard from my sis in a long long time... No seriously, I've last seen her in the spring when she was visiting finland. She's studying in Britain so I rarely talk to her let alone see her. It made me happy to get a text message from her, even if it was just to ask one guy's phonenumber .
> 
> She's coming home for christmas so I'll prolly see her then.




Nice to hear from family unexpectedly! And hope you have a good Xmas.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> My Fallout has shipped!!! Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!




Celebrate by updating the Hive pbp game!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Celebrate by updating the Hive pbp game!




Okay okay... Gotta do that before tomorrow... After that there will be a hiatus. I won't have time to check my notes for some time


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Okay okay... Gotta do that before tomorrow... After that there will be a hiatus. I won't have time to check my notes for some time




Maybe the Hive should arrange for you to have a Fallout 3 intervention...


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, Updated. With a picture and a Panda.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder how much bamboo-folk hides sell for...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder how much bamboo-folk hides sell for...




I hear their meat is very good though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Okay, Updated. With a picture and a Panda.




Ooooh, a picture and a Panda! Excellent. Me likey.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder how much bamboo-folk hides sell for...




I call dibs on his ears!


----------



## megamania

wow-  more activity here in the past hour than all of yesterday.


Allo Blackrat, Relique and Tallarn.  How goes it?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> wow-  more activity here in the past hour than all of yesterday.
> 
> 
> Allo Blackrat, Relique and Tallarn.  How goes it?




Fidgety, nervous, Fallout tomorrow... With huge amounts of luck today. Afterall I did get Force Unleashed a day early due to a mistake by postal service . Hoping they make the same mistake again.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> wow-  more activity here in the past hour than all of yesterday.
> 
> Allo Blackrat, Relique and Tallarn.  How goes it?




Off to have lunch with a friend in about 45 minutes, other than that I've been pootling around at work and thinking about D&D a lot.


----------



## megamania

Same here.   Work in 45 minutes and as of late I have been rolling with Plot ideas for my Siberys Seven SH and some other stuff I have been over looking for a while now.   Must be getting to be winter    Once its no fun to be outside I tend to begin thinking about gaming.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Okay, Updated. With a picture and a Panda.



 I've poked the OOC thread on the game again 

Dam dam dam my mouse i ordered got cancelled so had to reorder now, would have been nice for them to tell me this the day after i ordered instead of 9 days later stupid internet companies.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> I've poked the OOC thread on the game again
> 
> Dam dam dam my mouse i ordered got cancelled so had to reorder now, would have been nice for them to tell me this the day after i ordered instead of 9 days later stupid internet companies.




I hate that kind of thing. My suggestion would probably be to try and find it somewhere else - if a company can't get itself sorted out first time then you should try a competitor.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> I hate that kind of thing. My suggestion would probably be to try and find it somewhere else - if a company can't get itself sorted out first time then you should try a competitor.



 Exactly what i did Blah DvD apparently sell the mouse and its £2 cheaper so hopefully it will all work out.

I imagine it will arrive next Monday but it could be Saturday, I really can't be bothered to get my hopes up again though


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Saying goodbye now as I have a meeting with Relate for counselling tonight. My partner and I are both going - wish us luck.

We've already started to patch things up, and it's looking healthy at the moment, so hopefully tonight will be a good way to make that more concrete, as it were.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Off to have lunch with a friend in about 45 minutes, other than that I've been pootling around at work and thinking about D&D a lot.




Wow... your office must stink.*







* Pootling sounds like a word a little kid would use for fart.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> wish us luck.




Good luck!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am still alive,but the conference is keeping me busy. A good thing (not for the hive, but for me  ). 

[TECHNICAL]
Today I attended a session on .NET 4.0 and the advances for Parallelismn in it (and Visual Studio 2010), and it's basically all I hoped for and more. Cool. (And the presenter was a lot of fun, too)
[/TECHNICAL]


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> We had snow in London last night. It didn't settle, but it's weird. We NEVER get snow in October. Apparently it's all to do with an Arctic wind blowing in from Russia.



Oh, that explains why I suddenly have to turn my radiators on again! And gas prices are going to rise! And I felt like being frozen solid when I got home from the pub last night!

But no snow, just slightly frozen roads. Bad enough, I mean it's just October, it's never that cold in Manchester that early!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> Snow before Holloween?!?!?  BLASPHEMY!













Blackrat said:


> Just heard from my sis in a long long time... No seriously, I've last seen her in the spring when she was visiting finland. She's studying in Britain so I rarely talk to her let alone see her. It made me happy to get a text message from her, even if it was just to ask one guy's phonenumber .
> 
> She's coming home for christmas so I'll prolly see her then.




Huzzah!

That's some good news there. 



Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder how much bamboo-folk hides sell for...


----------



## Blackrat

Morning all. Today is october 30th!!! My Fallout is coming! How cruel that I still have to work until 7pm and tomorrow 'til 5pm


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Morning all. Today is october 30th!!! My Fallout is coming! How cruel that I still have to work until 7pm and tomorrow 'til 5pm




SNEAK ATTACK!

*pelts blackrat with a nerf sponge ball*


I need to get myself something to wear for Halloween..

I'm thinking I'll try to find a black "cowboy hat"  a white dress shirt, a black tie and a fake mustache so that I could dress up as Angel Eyes from the Good the Bad and the Ugly for Hallowween.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... your office must stink.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Pootling sounds like a word a little kid would use for fart.




It's a word I use when I haven't really been doing anything very much. But yes, it's open to misinterpretation.

Morning, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Morning.  It's been deathly still.  (I think I might have accidently knocked out the rat when I beaned him with the sponge ball)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

David Tennant announced last night that 2009 will be his last year as the Doctor.

That means he's got the 2008 Xmas special, followed by four 1 hour specials in 2009, before leaving. So the question is - who's next?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Good luck!




Thank you. It went really well last night - we both opened up and spoke about a few things, and we've agreed to go back for more regular counselling in future weeks, once we can make an appointment.

Ironically, she's away tonight and I'm away tomorrow, so I'm not going to see her until Saturday!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> David Tennant announced last night that 2009 will be his last year as the Doctor.
> 
> That means he's got the 2008 Xmas special, followed by four 1 hour specials in 2009, before leaving. So the question is - who's next?




Which doctor is he now, 10? 11? 12? They're running low on resurrections, aren't they? I think it was stated somewhere that they can resurrect 12 times so 13th will be the last one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Which doctor is he now, 10? 11? 12? They're running low on resurrections, aren't they? I think it was stated somewhere that they can resurrect 12 times so 13th will be the last one.




Until they re-imagine it and reboot the series.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So what is everyone up to?

Right now I'm rebuilding the Soulknife for the Tale.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> So what is everyone up to?
> 
> Right now I'm rebuilding the Soulknife for the Tale.




Rebuilding? What sort of changes are you doing? I thought it was pretty good and flavorfull class already.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... your office must stink.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Pootling sounds like a word a little kid would use for fart.



 Bah humbug you non English people, Pootling, to Pootle the process by which someone goes somewhere or does something without any planned specifics and is just doing it as his or her own speed.

or the dictionary definition: Move in a leisurely unhurried way

Also see ambling and strolling.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Rebuilding? What sort of changes are you doing? I thought it was pretty good and flavorfull class already.




Have you checked out my Soulchanneler? It uses a different kind of power source. I'm reflavoring the Soulknife to use that power source. Also adding some features that seem to naturally fit, yoinking choice bits from Star Wars Revised.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> or the dictionary definition: Move in a leisurely unhurried way
> 
> Also see ambling and strolling.




Which is the American English equivalent of 'farting around'.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Which doctor is he now, 10? 11? 12? They're running low on resurrections, aren't they? I think it was stated somewhere that they can resurrect 12 times so 13th will be the last one.




Tennant is the 10th Doctor.

And never believe anything you hear in Dr Who continuity...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Bah humbug you non English people, Pootling, to Pootle the process by which someone goes somewhere or does something without any planned specifics and is just doing it as his or her own speed.
> 
> or the dictionary definition: Move in a leisurely unhurried way
> 
> Also see ambling and strolling.




I had a primary school (age 5 - 7) teacher who used to threaten to *"SPIFFLICATE"* anyone who didn't do what she said. When pressed, she eventually revealed that to Spifflicate meant whatever she wanted it to mean, which kind of removed the mystique a little bit.

Still, "I'm going to SPIFFLICATE you!" does have a certain ring to it.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> David Tennant announced last night that 2009 will be his last year as the Doctor.
> 
> That means he's got the 2008 Xmas special, followed by four 1 hour specials in 2009, before leaving. So the question is - who's next?




That sucks. He was my favorite of the few doctors I've seen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I have decided that I will go to the mall today. I had to re-acquaint myself with the bus routes, but since I used to use 'em all the time it didn't take long to relearn the system. Hopefully I can find some deals on 3E books. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> I have decided that I will go to the mall today. I had to re-acquaint myself with the bus routes, but since I used to use 'em all the time it didn't take long to relearn the system. Hopefully I can find some deals on 3E books. Wish me luck!




Good luck finding a bargain - it's always hard, but always worth it if you do.

My brother and his wife once found 10 cricket books in a charity store, priced at £30 for the lot. My Dad later appraised them as being worth about £300. Heh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Good luck finding a bargain - it's always hard, but always worth it if you do.



Thanks. Unfortunatley, there is only one gaming store in the whole mall. On the plus side the CostCo could be completed by now.

EDIT: My mom is up now and has decided to give me a lift in about 40 minutes. She just needs time to wake up.



Tallarn said:


> My brother and his wife once found 10 cricket books in a charity store, priced at £30 for the lot. My Dad later appraised them as being worth about £300. Heh.



Wow. What a find.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

It's just gone from cloudy-but-bright to black-skies-and-rain in about fifteen minutes, here in south London. Horrible. Rainy and windy at the same time.

Not going to be fun getting home in this, I can tell you.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:
			
		

> "Be 'ware of an ambush! This creature could be friend or foe...or both!"




You made me laugh . And I'm afraid you are exactly correct with this insight


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> It's just gone from cloudy-but-bright to black-skies-and-rain in about fifteen minutes, here in south London. Horrible. Rainy and windy at the same time.
> 
> Not going to be fun getting home in this, I can tell you.




Just be attentive and drive slowly as the law will allow.


----------



## Blackrat

500-kiloinen pommi räjäytettiin - katso kuvasarja | Uutiset | Iltalehti.fi

Okay, you're not going to understand a word of that article but the pics are pretty... Which is why posted this. The story is that there's bomber that sunk during the WWII in that lake and they are going to raise it up. But before they can do so they have detonate the bombs, which make 70 meter waterblasts when exploding . Pretty pics....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You made me laugh . And I'm afraid you are exactly correct with this insight




'Twas funny indeed. Certainly got a rouse out of me. 

MIdnight in the Trees!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh BTW Rev. The fey-step is an encounter power so you can technically use it only "once in a while"... Outside encounters I'd say once in every few minutes. And the roadside doesn't have trees here, but I should have pointed out that before. My bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> 500-kiloinen pommi räjäytettiin - katso kuvasarja | Uutiset | Iltalehti.fi
> 
> Okay, you're not going to understand a word of that article but the pics are pretty... Which is why posted this. The story is that there's bomber that sunk during the WWII in that lake and they are going to raise it up. But before they can do so they have detonate the bombs, which make 70 meter waterblasts when exploding . Pretty pics....




I think I'm gonna yoink these fot the Tale (might have to design a spell/psionic power to go along with 'em). And indeed, they are quite gorgeous.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh BTW Rev. The fey-step is an encounter power so you can technically use it only "once in a while"... Outside encounters I'd say once in every few minutes. And the roadside doesn't have trees here, but I should have pointed out that before. My bad.




Once every encounter if I'm not mistaken. Unless there is something in the books as per time delayed recharge; don't know. Might pick up the PHB today at the mall.

So, no trees = no fey stepping now? Should I edit?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Once every encounter if I'm not mistaken. Unless there is something in the books as per time delayed recharge; don't know. Might pick up the PHB today at the mall.
> 
> So, no trees = no fey stepping now? Should I edit?




Yeah, it's once per encounter but outside of encounters it gets a bit etchy... I'd give it a ruling of once every few minutes.

But no trees, only undergrowth. Something akin to rosebushes on height.

Do edit please


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Thanks. Unfortunatley, there is only one gaming store in the whole mall. On the plus side the CostCo could be completed by now.
> 
> EDIT: My mom is up now and has decided to give me a lift in about 40 minutes. She just needs time to wake up.




Yeah, those books were an amazing find, and my Dad was very grateful. He has a sideline in buying and selling those sorts of books as a bit of a retirement fund, so he was very glad to get such a bargain!

The nearest gaming store to me...isn't very near at all. It'd be at least an hour's journey, maybe more. Not fun - but then, that's what the internet is for.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Yeah, those books were an amazing find, and my Dad was very grateful. He has a sideline in buying and selling those sorts of books as a bit of a retirement fund, so he was very glad to get such a bargain!




My grampa once found a guitar on a secondhand market and wondered for a while why it looked so familiar... Before realising it was the very first guitar he had crafted himself some 40 years prior. He was quite happy to pay big bucks for it.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Still, "I'm going to SPIFFLICATE you!" does have a certain ring to it.



This reminds me of something...

Two insane mathematicians are in an asylum, then ones shouts: "I'm going to differentiate you!!!!"
The other answers calmly: [sblock]"Go ahead, I'm e to the power x!"[/sblock]



Blackrat said:


> My grampa once found a guitar on a secondhand market and wondered for a while why it looked so familiar... Before realising it was the very first guitar he had crafted himself some 40 years prior. He was quite happy to pay big bucks for it.



Oh, that's really, really cool! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> The nearest gaming store to me...isn't very near at all. It'd be at least an hour's journey, maybe more. Not fun - but then, that's what the internet is for.




Sometimes you just need an excuse to get out of the house. I'm going a little stir crazy and although I'm going out tomorrow night to GM a final game for my last group, its not that same, I'm still gonna be cooped up in a house. 

Sometimes a man (or a woman) just needs space to roam, or just has to get the frell outta the house for a shopping excursion. Sheesh, I can't even remember the last time I went to the mall on my own accord.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Just be attentive and drive slowly as the law will allow.




Happily in that regard I'm using public transport. It's just that it's going to be cold and wet whilst I'm waiting on platforms to change trains.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> 500-kiloinen pommi räjäytettiin - katso kuvasarja | Uutiset | Iltalehti.fi
> 
> Okay, you're not going to understand a word of that article but the pics are pretty... Which is why posted this. The story is that there's bomber that sunk during the WWII in that lake and they are going to raise it up. But before they can do so they have detonate the bombs, which make 70 meter waterblasts when exploding . Pretty pics....




Very pretty!

Bombs go boom!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Night, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> I had a primary school (age 5 - 7) teacher who used to threaten to *"SPIFFLICATE"* anyone who didn't do what she said. When pressed, she eventually revealed that to Spifflicate meant whatever she wanted it to mean, which kind of removed the mystique a little bit.
> 
> Still, "I'm going to SPIFFLICATE you!" does have a certain ring to it.




Funny since according to one online dictionary SPIFLICATE is 18th century British English for Destroy.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it's once per encounter but outside of encounters it gets a bit etchy... I'd give it a ruling of once every few minutes.
> 
> But no trees, only undergrowth. Something akin to rosebushes on height.
> 
> Do edit please




The general rule is that encounter powers can be used again after a short rest, which is 5 minutes. In a way "per encounter" is just a shorthand for that, because some people might want a "hard" definition of what is an encounter.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The general rule is that encounter powers can be used again after a short rest, which is 5 minutes. In a way "per encounter" is just a shorthand for that, because some people might want a "hard" definition of what is an encounter.




This definition of encounter would only cause giggles if the Book of Erotic Fantasy was updated to 4e.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The general rule is that encounter powers can be used again after a short rest, which is 5 minutes. In a way "per encounter" is just a shorthand for that, because some people might want a "hard" definition of what is an encounter.




So I bit the bullet and sunk the cash on the 4th Edition PHB today. Also bought Adventurer's Vault. 

Can you please tell me where I can find that info in the PHB? Also if a fellow hiver would be kind enough to point out where the [W] rule is detailed I'd be ever so grateful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> This definition of encounter would only cause giggles if the Book of Erotic Fantasy was updated to 4e.




Which isn't gonna happen. Sword Sorcery, a subsidiary of White Wolf bought the rights to put out a second printing of the book. Being that White Wolf is no longer in the D20 market, this is a guaranteed fact.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Also bought myself a new Ty Beanie today. Gave her the name of Nocturna. 







She has her front paws folded upwards as if she were holding her head up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Can you please tell me where I can find that info in the PHB? Also if a fellow hiver would be kind enough to point out where the [W] rule is detailed I'd be ever so grateful.




Page 55/276  x[W] basically means Xd [what ever weapon you are using's damge dice] so 3[w] means 3d4 if your weapon does d4 damage.  If your weapon does 2d10 damage that becomes 6d10.

Sadly, 4e requires you to use book tabs. for everything


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Which isn't gonna happen. Sword Sorcery, a subsidiary of White Wolf bought the rights to put out a second printing of the book. Being that White Wolf is no longer in the D20 market, this is a guaranteed fact.




LAME!  Why buy the second printing rights if you never intend on doing anything with it.  I mean its not like BoE even made a dent in the market.


----------



## megamania

.....raaaaaven looooooft...........


----------



## megamania

4e...... I fart, belch and spit in its general direction.


----------



## megamania

Thought for a moment I was in the Play by Post section.... But no one is here so it must be the Hive.  

Getting grumpy.... going away.








damned 4e.... ruined the game for me .....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> damned 4e.... ruined the game for me .....




4e didn't ruin the game for me...    Not being able to play the game at a table group ruined the game for me (pbp is fun... when the game doesn't die).   


For me 4e looks like it might be fun to play at a table, but it truly isn't DnD.  I'm thinking that some of the reason why DnD Minis died was because 4e feels so much like a minis game that having a simplified DnD 4e rule set to do a minis game kind of irrelevant.

Of course, then again, I had a strange love of the d20 Modern line and other derivative lines so maybe those are what ruined dnd for me since I eventually found myself loving the simplicity of True20 and M&M/


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Can you please tell me where I can find that info in the PHB? Also if a fellow hiver would be kind enough to point out where the [W] rule is detailed I'd be ever so grateful.




Well Relique already pointed out the [W] rule. As for the encounter power... The only thing said is "once between short rests" so it's a bit scetchy. I'll just handwave it to mean once in a while when not in encounters. At least for the Fey Step. Some other powers might have a different ruling


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know, I'd love to see the X Men stated up as 4e characters...  too bad everything they do will be "At Will" except for the Fast Ball Special (which would be an encounter or daily power).


----------



## Relique du Madde

_This is Halloween_  by Danny Elfman

[SHADOW]
Boys and girls of every age
Wouldn't you like to see something strange?

[SIAMESE SHADOW]
Come with us and you will see
This, our town of Halloween

[PUMPKIN PATCH CHORUS]
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night

[GHOSTS]
This is Halloween, everybody make a scene
Trick or treat till the neighbors gonna die of fright
It's our town, everybody screm
In this town of Halloween

[CREATURE UNDER THE BED]
I am the one hiding under your bed
Teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red

[MAN UNDER THE STAIRS]
I am the one hiding under yours stairs
Fingers like snakes and spiders in my hair

[CORPSE CHORUS]
This is Halloween, this is Halloween

[VAMPIRES]
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song

[MAYOR]
In this town, don't we love it now?
Everybody's waiting for the next surprise

[CORPSE CHORUS]
Round that corner, man hiding in the trash cam
Something's waiting no to pounce, and how you'll...

[HARLEQUIN DEMON, WEREWOLF & MELTING MAN]
Scream! This is Halloween
Red 'n' black, slimy green

[WEREWOLF]
Aren't you scared?

[WITCHES]
Well, that's just fine
Say it once, say it twice
Take a chance and roll the dice
Ride with the moon in the dead of night

[HANGING TREE]
Everybody scream, everbody scream

[HANGED MEN]
In our town of Halloween!

[CLOWN]
I am the clown with the tear-away face
Here in a flash and gone without a trace

[SECOND GHOUL]
I am the "who" when you call, "Who's there?"
I am the wind blowing through your hair

[OOGIE BOOGIE SHADOW]
I am the shadow on the moon at night
Filling your dreams to the brim with fright

[CORPSE CHORUS]
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
Halloween! Halloween!

[CHILD CORPSE TRIO]
Tender lumplings everywhere
Life's no fun without a good scare

[PARENT CORPSES]
That's our job, but we're not mean
In our town of Halloween

[CORPSE CHORUS]
In this town

[MAYOR]
Don't we love it now?

[CORPSE CHORUS]
Skeleton Jack might catch you in the back
And scream like a banshee
Make you jump out of your skin
This is Halloween, everyone scream
Wont' ya please make way for a very special guy

Our man jack is King of the Pumpkin patch
Everyone hail to the Pumpkin King

[EVERYONE]
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!

[CORPSE CHILD TRIO]
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song

[EVERYONE]
La la-la la, Halloween! Halloween! [Repeat]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique said:
			
		

> *Lots'a nonsense*



 What?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What?





It's now Halloween, well Halloween + 1 hour.  Ever since it came out, I always Watch Nightmare Before Xmas on Halloween and that was the opening song from that movie.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's now Halloween, well Halloween + 1 hour.  Ever since it came out, I always Watch Nightmare Before Xmas on Halloween and that was the opening song from that movie.




Oh... Okay... Never seen that one...

*Puts on a wererat mask and goes scarying children.*


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> 4e...... I fart, belch and spit in its general direction.



 *yawn* heard it all before since when has edition bashing been ok in the hive? Well I say edition bashing I've only seen it go 4e's way


----------



## Relique du Madde

I could understand why since it was It was never translated into Finnish and is about 15 years old..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I could understand why since it was It was never translated into Finnish and is about 15 years old..




Oh I do believe it is translated. If not dubbed then at least subbed, but it never caught my interest.

I think I've seen bits and pieces from time to time when they've shown it on tv, but never had the patience to actually sit down and watch it.


----------



## Blackrat

Just out of curiosity, no need for any politics just the date... When is the Presidential Election in US? I understand they are pretty soon, but I'm curious to the actual day, as well as when do the results come out... Same evening, or does as big country as yours need extra days to count the votes?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> You know, I'd love to see the X Men stated up as 4e characters...  too bad everything they do will be "At Will" except for the Fast Ball Special (which would be an encounter or daily power).




I was thinking about Superhero characters in 4e stats.

I reckoned that some of their big signature moves would be encounter or daily powers - I mean, look at Wolverine. He's a classic ranger in 4e stats, and his regeneration powers could be stances rather than at-wills, for example.

In terms of people like Cyclops, the basic Optic Blast is an at-will, but the concussive version, or the version where he bounces it off something else for example, would be an encounter or daily.

Oh, and Morning, Hive!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Just out of curiosity, no need for any politics just the date... When is the Presidential Election in US? I understand they are pretty soon, but I'm curious to the actual day, as well as when do the results come out... Same evening, or does as big country as yours need extra days to count the votes?




It's the beginning of next week, isn't it?


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> I was thinking about Superhero characters in 4e stats.
> 
> I reckoned that some of their big signature moves would be encounter or daily powers - I mean, look at Wolverine. He's a classic ranger in 4e stats, and his regeneration powers could be stances rather than at-wills, for example.
> 
> In terms of people like Cyclops, the basic Optic Blast is an at-will, but the concussive version, or the version where he bounces it off something else for example, would be an encounter or daily.
> 
> Oh, and Morning, Hive!



I was actually thinking 4th edition would be a great system to use for superhero type games, I would suggest including a card if your using them reminding players that they don't only have to use their prescribed powers.

Now maybe if you could speed up combat it would be perfect, decrease villain hit points increase damage maybe.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> *yawn* heard it all before since when has edition bashing been ok in the hive? Well I say edition bashing I've only seen it go 4e's way




Couldn't help myself.  Folks were treating the thread as a "Talk The Talk" of a Play by Post which in itself doesn't belong in the hive either....


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> It's the beginning of next week, isn't it?





yup.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> Couldn't help myself. Folks were treating the thread as a "Talk The Talk" of a Play by Post which in itself doesn't belong in the hive either....



 True I tried to get them back in there a few pages back too  Bad people back in your OOC thread!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Couldn't help myself.  Folks were treating the thread as a "Talk The Talk" of a Play by Post which in itself doesn't belong in the hive either....




Anything and everything goes in the hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> True I tried to get them back in there a few pages back too  Bad people back in your OOC thread!




HEY!! I didn't even bring up the game. I was only asking some q's about the rules.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Couldn't help myself.  Folks were treating the thread as a "Talk The Talk" of a Play by Post which in itself doesn't belong in the hive either....




Let's agree that we'll try and avoid any Edition Wars of pbp OOC talk in the Hive, and move smoothly on.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm going to say goodnight and have a good weekend to you all! Bye!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Oh... Okay... Never seen that one...



Sacrilegious. Watch it, _now_! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I was actually thinking 4th edition would be a great system to use for superhero type games, I would suggest including a card if your using them reminding players that they don't only have to use their prescribed powers.




It would be... but it would suffer because you can't customize your powers or make some insane power chains like you could if you used Mutants and Masterminds.  



Ginnel said:


> Now maybe if you could speed up combat it would be perfect, decrease villain hit points increase damage maybe.




Just toss out randomized damage and use M&M's damage saves.  Problem is that Strength for Toughness would make Strength too important of a an attribute since many characters would have Strength Based toughness.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> It's the beginning of next week, isn't it?




First Tuesday of November.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> It would be... but it would suffer because you can't customize your powers or make some insane power chains like you could if you used Mutants and Masterminds.
> 
> 
> 
> Just toss out randomized damage and use M&M's damage saves. Problem is that Strength for Toughness would make Strength too important of a an attribute since many characters would have Strength Based toughness.



 Thats how it worked in that old marvel card based RPG seemed to work fairly well cause with massive strength theres only so much cool stuff you can do compared to the control powers magic superspeed etc 

Regeneration as always was the mutts nuts though  Not quite as good as reality control or magic though


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> It would be... but it would suffer because you can't customize your powers or make some insane power chains like you could if you used Mutants and Masterminds.



By the way, I'm fond of Savage Worlds and Necessary Evil to play superheroes! Hmmm... I think I could even stat up Peter from Heroes, at least in a limited way.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Thats how it worked in that old marvel card based RPG seemed to work fairly well cause with massive strength theres only so much cool stuff you can do compared to the control powers magic superspeed etc



Hmmm...  actually..  Now that I think about it it would work since I forgot that everything is limited by power level.



Lord Tirian said:


> By the way, I'm fond of Savage Worlds and Necessary Evil to play superheroes! Hmmm... I think I could even stat up Peter from Heroes, at least in a limited way.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I've seen several different writups for Peter (in M&M).  Fortunately they were flawed since they  don't take in consideration of how broken Peter is and actually limited is power snatching (which is a good thing).   I'nm not sure if anyone has come close to making an idealized version of Peter which allowed him to do everything anyone could do (using a dynamic variable power structure based on the Nemisis power).


----------



## Mycanid

Home made cherry jam for the win!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Home made cherry jam for the win!




Cherry jam!??!?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yup, its definetely a weekend in the hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

I believe it's only 37 minutes until our clocks rewind!


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> I believe it's only 37 minutes until our clocks rewind!



 really? ours did that last sunday


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> really? ours did that last sunday



Yeah, and in Germany as well - I guess in the entire of Europe. I love rewinding the clock... now we have the "proper" time again.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> Yeah, and in Germany as well - I guess in the entire of Europe. I love rewinding the clock... now we have the "proper" time again.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I always like it cause I technically woke up at 10am, which gave me enough sleep, but it's still only actually 9am, so I have plenty of daytime ahead of me to do stuff.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Yeah, and in Germany as well - I guess in the entire of Europe. I love rewinding the clock... now we have the "proper" time again.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




For me it was more annoying - since I had to go up around 2:30 to get to the airport in Hamburg... No way to set your alarm without waking up too early or too late...


----------



## megamania

Daylight savings is okay in the fall.  I hate the spring time one.

Spent the extra hour working on my Storyhour.  I've almost completed the first story arc- Sharn: City of Zombies.

I also wanted to apoligize being a bit of an ass Earlier with the whole 4e thing.  I'm stressed with money and winter cold issues so I'm on edge.  No reason to ditch it onto you folks.

Anyhow-   back to work again.   Later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's alright mega.  This whole country is stressed about money and is on edge.  


Last night I went to the last night of the Halloween Haunt.  Every year they have a show called the Hanging which basically is a ritualized "killing" of politicians, celebrities, telivision/movie character etc which need to die due to over exposure.   The show is simple:  Hosts comes out, they tell jokes then victims appear a battle royal breaks out, the victims all get killed then the final on is revealed  and hung.  This year's show show ended with the Joker and the hosts hanging an effigy of the "oil company ceos," who was some white guy in a brown suite holding a bag of money and wearing a cowboy hat, as the gasoline company logos were slaughtered on stage.   It was weird.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I came up with a good idea which would help translate my old "modern-dayish" setting into a non anime frame of mind.   The cat/dog people which existed on that world are sort of like shifters.  Basically they are the result of a defective "lycanthropy gene."  I did a brief search on wikipedia and discovered that another phrase for lycanthrope is therianthrope (meaning wild animal human).  So I thought instead of calling them cat-people and dog-people, or whatever, why not use a blanket term like Therians?  

Course, this also lead to other thoughts which easily falls into the realm of CM discussions, but in all.. it does help make the world setting interesting.


----------



## megamania

Celeberty Deathmatch

I only saw a few but MTV's clay animation Deathmatches were humorous.

I wonder if they still do those?


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't think they've done that for a LONG time.  Back when there was actually some decent shows on MTV.


----------



## megamania

I'm trying to remember the one I saw.   It involved pamela Anderson whom used her superior (c)leverage to win but I don't even remember whom she fought.  I remember dismemberment being done.....  So many good matches could be done now.

Britney Spears vs Christina Aguera

Paris Hilton vs 1/2 sister

Linsey Lohan vs a number of possibilities

Eminem vs .... the world I guess 

Hulk Hogan vs Ozzy Osborne vs Gene Simmons vs (undead) Anne Nicole Smith
winner crowned best "reality" TV personality.

Carrie Underwood vs Jessica Simpson ....  That one I would enjoy

Jolie vs Jen... Brad as Guess Ref

"Girls Next Door" vs each other.  Winner gets Hef for life....however much he has left.... 


So many possibilities.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

A article about bards is in ampersdand... DAMN YOU WoTC!  Why must they put the bard in ampersands and put martial power warlord preview up for free..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> A article about bards is in ampersdand... DAMN YOU WoTC!  Why must they put the bard in ampersands and put martial power warlord preview up for free..




I guess that menas the bard is Confirmed for PHB2. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

From the sound of the few hints people are posting WoTC made Bards cool (once again)...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> From the sound of the few hints people are posting WoTC made Bards cool (once again)...




Good. Third edition bards stunk worse than athlete's foot.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> From the sound of the few hints people are posting WoTC made Bards cool (once again)...




That can't be true!!! Damn, I so have to get PHB2 now. And I was already giving up on 4e mostly...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> That can't be true!!! Damn, I so have to get PHB2 now. And I was already giving up on 4e mostly...




The more I'm reading the 4E rules, the more I'm liking them. Not that I'm going to convert the Tale, but I think I may hooked into the new system. It opens the floodgates wide open. I honestly believe that the openess of 4E will lead to a classless 5E.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> The more I'm reading the 4E rules, the more I'm liking them.




. I'm quite the opposite. The more I read, the less I like. But then there comes along something that tells me not to abandon all hope... Like the bard now.

Well, I'm going to keep my 4e books ofcourse and play it, 'cause mostly the gaming world is changing over.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, I'm going to keep my 4e books ofcourse and play it, 'cause mostly the gaming world is changing over.




And fracturing in two. OGL v. GSL; Pathfinder v. DnD.

Of course I'm gonna be embracing both. 

That is going to be quite costly. I may need to buy a dvd recorder for my tv. Should keep the cost of acquiring new movies to a minimum.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> And fracturing in two. OGL v. GSL; Pathfinder v. DnD.
> 
> Of course I'm gonna be embracing both.





It's almost like the Mac and PC debate..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's almost like the Mac and PC debate..




Oh my... You're absolutely right... I hadn't even thought about that but yes you are correct.

Also Linux/Windows war... I don't know how it's out there but in Finland that's bigger issue than Mac/Pc...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh my... You're absolutely right... I hadn't even thought about that but yes you are correct.
> 
> Also Linux/Windows war... I don't know how it's out there but in Finland that's bigger issue than Mac/Pc...




Eventually I'm gonna have to learn Linux. It'll be a necessary part of my trade school teachings.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Eventually I'm gonna have to learn Linux. It'll be a necessary part of my trade school teachings.




I had to learn it due to the only 'puter that had web connection in our barracs in the army had Linux. After half a year I was ready to smash it with the back of my rifle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I had to learn it due to the only 'puter that had web connection in our barracs in the army had Linux. After half a year I was ready to smash it with the back of my rifle




One of my best friends swears by Linux. He tells me it isn't that hard to learn; that is assuming of course you have a tutor or a teacher.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> One of my best friends swears by Linux. He tells me it isn't that hard to learn; that is assuming of course you have a tutor or a teacher.




Oh, it's easy for sure... You just need a windows emulator to actually do anything with it... So why not get actual windows while you're at it and save the trouble.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It's almost like the Mac and PC debate..


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

I had a good long chat with some friends over the weekend, and although I didn't agree with everything that they said, I feel better from having opened up with them.

I also got beaten at Scrabble by my 11-year-old nephew. Eeeeek.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I also got beaten at Scrabble by my 11-year-old nephew. Eeeeek.




Hey, don't worry... I got pwnd by a 12 year old at chess . He won with 6 moves...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Hey, don't worry... I got pwnd by a 12 year old at chess . He won with 6 moves...




Ouch.

I've lost my fair share of chess matches through to bad luck and not paying attention, it must be said, so I know how you feel.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Oh, it's easy for sure... You just need a windows emulator to actually do anything with it... So why not get actual windows while you're at it and save the trouble.



Exactly. I have a dual-install with Linux. It's cool, it works like a charm, I love the concept, as it's Free as in Freedom (with a capital F)... but most of the time I boot up Windows because stuff runs on it. And running Visual C++ on Linux including the SDK is faaar too much trouble.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Exactly. I have a dual-install with Linux. It's cool, it works like a charm, I love the concept, as it's Free as in Freedom (with a capital F)... but most of the time I boot up Windows because stuff runs on it. And running Visual C++ on Linux including the SDK is faaar too much trouble.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Wait what?! An actual Linux user agreed with me ? Now I'm confused...

Don't be mad at me... Just poking a little fun .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I completely understand why people use Linux, but I really don't want to do it myself.


----------



## Ginnel

A couple of friend tried to dual install linux on my mates computer, one now has a PHD the other has a Masters and both are not slouches when it comes to computers, the PHD guy really liked linux and was reasonably anti windows, after trying for several hours to get linux on he was chanting "I love windows windows is great"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> A couple of friend tried to dual install linux on my mates computer, one now has a PHD the other has a Masters and both are not slouches when it comes to computers, the PHD guy really liked linux and was reasonably anti windows, after trying for several hours to get linux on he was chanting "I love windows windows is great"




I used to live with a linux geek and he and I had some friendly exchanges over it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The funny thing is that pretty soon it won't matter what opperating System you use since Microsoft is now in the process of switching to a cloud-ware buisness model starting with Windows Azure.  The only propblem is that once they do that it'll suck if you have anything less then a subpar DSL/Cable connection since everything will exist only on the web (and most likely be subscription based).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> The funny thing is that pretty soon it won't matter what opperating System you use since Microsoft is now in the process of switching to a cloud-ware buisness model starting with Windows Azure.  The only propblem is that once they do that it'll suck if you have anything less then a subpar DSL/Cable connection since everything will exist only on the web (and most likely be subscription based).




Well, Google are doing some similar things right now with Google documents, not to mention Flickr accounts for photos. The idea of actually storing stuff on a particular computer is rapidly becoming out-of-date.

Which fascinates me.


----------



## Blackrat

My place is under invasion!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Invaded by two Tigers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Their names are Bast & Isis. I'll upload pics as soon as they get tired down a bit and actually stay put for more than 1/10 second.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, people tend to have multiple computers now, even if it is just laptop + desktop.  Only one of my friends + my roommate have a single computer [both laptops, actually] while all the others have a desktop + laptop.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> My place is under invasion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invaded by two Tigers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their names are Bast & Isis. I'll upload pics as soon as they get tired down a bit and actually stay put for more than 1/10 second.




Kitties! We like kitties, we does.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> My place is under invasion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invaded by two Tigers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their names are Bast & Isis. I'll upload pics as soon as they get tired down a bit and actually stay put for more than 1/10 second.




I just pray for their helath that they don't go scatchin' or nibblin on yer X-Box controllers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Night, Hive!

Have a good one. It looks like I'm heading straight home as my game got cancelled and no-one else seems to want to pick up something else instead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Night, Hive!
> 
> Have a good one. It looks like I'm heading straight home as my game got cancelled and no-one else seems to want to pick up something else instead.




Until later Tallarn. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Their names are Bast & Isis. I'll upload pics as soon as they get tired down a bit and actually stay put for more than 1/10 second.



Well that was faster than I thought. They decided to need a nap, during which I managed to get the batteries into the camera and snatch a decent pic. Which was pretty well done since their nap took, oh maybe about 5 minutes,


Tallarn said:


> Kitties! We like kitties, we does.




That is good because here they are, with their new favourite toy... A cap from coke-bottle 






On the left is Bast and on the right Isis. They are sisters.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I just pray for their helath that they don't go scatchin' or nibblin on yer X-Box controllers.




I have enough of them and they aren't so easily broken. But I do hope they keep out from all the wiring behind the tv... Those are hazardous.


----------



## Dog Moon

Just remove their claws and teeth.  Then you don't have to worry about cats every again.


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> Well that was faster than I thought. They decided to need a nap, during which I managed to get the batteries into the camera and snatch a decent pic. Which was pretty well done since their nap took, oh maybe about 5 minutes,
> 
> 
> That is good because here they are, with their new favourite toy... A cap from coke-bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is Bast and on the right Isis. They are sisters.




Awwww ...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wierd.  ENWorld is having that "problem" where pictures don't so unless you reply..


My brother's GF's cat Korren died a while ago (it was one of those white and black cats like Bast).  She ended up getting a new black kitty two weeks ago  it's also named Isis.



Dog Moon said:


> Just remove their claws and teeth.  Then you don't have to worry about cats every again.




Only problem is that by doing that you are basically cutting off the first knuckle on each of the cat's toes and fingers.  Besides making it impossible for the cat to climb or defend itself once escapes the house (I was told neighborhood cats love attacking declawed house cats).


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Only problem is that by doing that you are basically cutting off the first knuckle on each of the cat's toes and fingers.  Besides making it impossible for the cat to climb or defend itself once escapes the house (I was told neighborhood cats love attacking declawed house cats).




I was joking.  Thought adding the removal of teeth would make that clear.  Or make me seem like a vicious animal-hate, I guess.  But more the former option than the latter...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow. Its been a seriously long Monday. 

And this coming from a guy that doesn't work. 


But there's nothing like the KYOT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> On the left is Bast and on the right Isis. They are sisters.




Absolutely adorable. Congrats on the kittens.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I was joking.  Thought adding the removal of teeth would make that clear.  Or make me seem like a vicious animal-hate, I guess.  But more the former option than the latter...




I failed my perception check to notice the mentioning about the teeth.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Absolutely adorable. Congrats on the kittens.




Yes they are. And quick learners. They learned from the first showing where the litter box is and where to sleep.

And today they decided that 4:30 am is perfectly good time to start playing...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> My brother's GF's cat Korren died a while ago (it was one of those white and black cats like Bast).  She ended up getting a new black kitty two weeks ago  it's also named Isis.




It's a good name. We considered naming them Bast and Sakhmet but the latter is too tricky to pronounce so we went with a more recognisable and easier to say Isis.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

For anyone that is interested, I'm recruiting for a Pathfinder game set in Waterdeep. The PCs are to be Vampires.


----------



## Blackrat

Interesting. But I think I'm swamped with pbp's so I'll pass.

So, how's the week started Rev? I'm absolutely hyped by the kittens.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So, how's the week started Rev? I'm absolutely hyped by the kittens.




Started slowly. Looking over 4E. Seeing what I'd like to port over to the Tale.
I'm considering the Armor & Weapon prof system and have updated the Cleric.

[sblock=Here's a snippet before it goes though completion*Channel Divinity (Su): *All clerics have three features that require the expenditure of Divinity Points. A cleric has a number of Divinity Points equal to 5 + her cleric level. The cleric also gains additional divinity points equal to her Wisdom modifier. 

*Affect Undead:* Any cleric, regardless of alignment, has the power to affect undead creatures by channeling the power of his faith through his holy (or unholy) symbol (see Turn or Rebuke Undead). The use of Affect Undead is a standard action.
_Command Undead:_ When the cleric expends two divinity points she can make an Affect Undead check in an attempt to bend undead to her will. Only an evil cleric or a neutral cleric that worships an evil deity can command undead.
_Destroy Undead:_ When the cleric expends four divinity points she can make an Affect Undead check in an attempt to outright destroy undead which she would otherwise be unable to affect with a turning attempt.
_Turn Undead: _When the cleric expends one divinity point she can make an Affect Undead check to damage undead creatures and causing them to flee. Only a good cleric or a neutral cleric that worships a good deity can turn undead.

*Divine Fortune:* The cleric gain a +1 bonus on her next attack roll per two divinity points expended. The use of Divine Fortune is a move action.
*Energy Burst:* By expending four divinity points the cleric can unleash a wave of energy in a 60 foot radius. When using this power the cleric can choose to expend an additional two points from her divinity pool; this allows her to heal or harm a creature by one additional hit point per two extra divinity points expended. The use of Energy Burst is a full round action. Creatures affected by either form of this ability may attempt a Will Save (DC equal to 10 + 1/2 your cleric level + Animus modifier), success indicating that it only takes half the amount of damage. Undead that take damage greater than their hit points crumble to dust and are destroyed by the power of the cleric’s deity.
_Positive Energy:_ All living creatures in within the radius of this affect regain a number of hit points equal to twice their character level and/or total hit dice. All undead creatures in within the radius of this affect lose a number of hit points equal to twice their character level and/or total hit dice. A creature healed under this affect cannot gain more hit points than their maximum amount. A creature damaged under this affect can be slain, and if it is all that remains is a pile of dust.
_Negative Energy:_ All undead creatures in within the radius of this affect regain a number of hit points equal to twice their character level and/or total hit dice. All living creatures in within the radius of this affect lose a number of hit points equal to twice their character level and/or total hit dice. A creature healed under this affect cannot gain more hit points than their maximum amount.

[/sblock]As it stands right now, 3E Turning ain't gonna work for the Tale. I'm totally going to have to redesign or tweak it. Also, I'm gonna work up feats for each ofg my deities which allows the cleric to gain another Channle Divinity ability.

I'm also considering using the feat multiclassing system.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Interesting. But I think I'm swamped with pbp's so I'll pass.




Other than THHPotS what other games are you involved in?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Other than THHPotS what other games are you involved in?




I play in 2 SW games, 1 B5, 1 3.5e and 1 4e. And GM the solo 4e for Kaodi.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Glances up from some php work. *

6 games?!?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I play in 2 SW games, 1 B5, 1 3.5e and 1 4e. And GM the solo 4e for Kaodi.




Total of 7! Sheesh. I hope you are getting maximum enjoyment out of all of 'em. Sometimes a game can crawl slower than a snail to the seashore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Glances up from some php work. *
> 
> 6 games?!?




Whats happening Relique?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *Glances up from some php work. *
> 
> 6 games?!?




Hey, at one point I ran 5 and played in 7 at once .

I decided to never try that again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hey, at one point I ran 5 and played in 7 at once .
> 
> I decided to never try that again.




Talk about your prep heaches.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fixing up a project for my portfolio class..  which is a pain in the butt since the insert querry isn't running  :^/


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Fixing up a project for my portfolio class..  which is a pain in the butt since the insert querry isn't running  :^/




Interesting. Say, what is the name of the school you're attending?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Art institute (Of California at Orange County).


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Mutter*  I've discovered why that code I wrote wasn't sending....

The submit button's name was spelled "sumbit" instead of "submit".    I spent Two Hours debugging and rewriting code because of a typo....


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *Mutter*  I've discovered why that code I wrote wasn't sending....
> 
> The submit button's name was spelled "sumbit" instead of "submit".    I spent Two Hours debugging and rewriting code because of a typo....






Shouldn't laugh....

*ROFL*

Sorry....

That sucks. Well at least you found out the problem...


----------



## Relique du Madde

The only way I discovered the error was by deciding to "Get" the form instead of  sending it to the server through a "post" method.    Earlier today I had an error (another typo) which ended up being in a concatenation string for a long query (I typed a comma instead of a period).  

For some reason the simplest errors are always the most annoying ones.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> For some reason the simplest errors are always the most annoying ones.




I guess that's 'cause they are hardest to spot also .


----------



## Relique du Madde

They're like ninjas...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> They're like ninjas...




Or gorillas


----------



## Relique du Madde

That reminds me.  The worst thing that could happen during a school related presentation happened today during my morning class.  After one of the groups plugged in their HD to the presentation computer, a trojan virus detection alert popped on the projector screen followed by the words "Unable to quarantine".


----------



## Blackrat

Ouch. I bet the school's computer wizards were very very happy...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> That reminds me.  The worst thing that could happen during a school related presentation happened today during my morning class.  After one of the groups plugged in their HD to the presentation computer, a trojan virus detection alert popped on the projector screen followed by the words "Unable to quarantine".




Ouch.

Morning, Hive!

My game got cancelled last night.  And all the suggestions about what else we could do fell flat, so everyone else dropped out and decided not to come in. So I went home and had an evening in with my partner instead. Which was fun, and everything, but it wasn't a D&D game, which is what I wanted.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The trojan wasn't really a problem.  Our systems been wiped out by viruses (and had pirated software installed on them) so many times that they decided to install software onto every computer which basically nukes it's memory once the system is shut down then allows the computers to be restored it to a pristine condition on start up.  The problem is that that program forces you to run off an external drive if you are afraid of loosing work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Morning, Hive!
> 
> My game got cancelled last night.  And all the suggestions about what else we could do fell flat, so everyone else dropped out and decided not to come in. So I went home and had an evening in with my partner instead. Which was fun, and everything, but it wasn't a D&D game, which is what I wanted.




That doesn't stop you two from role playing....  [/perv]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That doesn't stop you two from role playing....



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> That doesn't stop you two from role playing....  [/perv]




Hmmm. Well, yes.

Changing the subject (hey, look, everyone - a badger with a gun!) I'm having a narked off time at work this week. There seems to be no communication coming down to us - just a sense of "This is what you're doing now, get on with it, and if you complain that what we're giving you isn't very good we'll just give you another round of rubbish information and expect you to magically understand it".

So, it's a week of continuously sending back emails saying "No, the information you're sending me isn't clear, I don't understand it, and it's not my fault that I don't understand it."


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> So, it's a week of continuously sending back emails saying "No, the information you're sending me isn't clear, I don't understand it, and it's not my fault that I don't understand it."



Then... use the phone. I don't understand the modern obsession with e-mails anyway, phone calls have the advantage of being able to pick up so much more information from the voice alone.

And, by the way, this week is study week, i.e. nothing to do this week - well, I *do* use the time to revise stuff... but luckily, I understand most things easily, so it's a breeze... even Bose & Fermi Gases, the follow-up to Thermal & Statistical Physics last semester, which I hated.

By the way, can I say that I hate Thermal Physics, done the classical way, but love the statistical description of it? For some reason, it's far easier for me than the other way round, i.e. the way people discovered it. Entropy without statistical basis is just horrible.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm doing it by email so that I have a record of it. 

The impasse seems to have...um...passed for now, and I'm working on. Still, it's a frustrating day.

And tonight I've promised to do ironing. Oh, the joy.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> I'm doing it by email so that I have a record of it.



Oh, well, that's a reason.
 



Tallarn said:


> And tonight I've promised to do ironing. Oh, the joy.



Ah, household chores - see it as a way to relax. As I am a basically single (girl friend broke up two or three weeks ago after 5 years), I have to do it all the time... and it's sort of fun - moments where you can just stop thinking and worrying too much. Concentrate (lightly) on what you're doing, the touch of the clothes.

It's a bit like meditating - then even things like that are fun - they're, after all, not particularly exhausting (hauling bricks is certainly different). And you have something to be proud of afterwards! The small things count! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Lord Tirian said:


> Then... use the phone. I don't understand the modern obsession with e-mails anyway, phone calls have the advantage of being able to pick up so much more information from the voice alone.
> 
> And, by the way, this week is study week, i.e. nothing to do this week - well, I *do* use the time to revise stuff... but luckily, I understand most things easily, so it's a breeze... even Bose & Fermi Gases, the follow-up to Thermal & Statistical Physics last semester, which I hated.
> 
> By the way, can I say that I hate Thermal Physics, done the classical way, but love the statistical description of it? For some reason, it's far easier for me than the other way round, i.e. the way people discovered it. Entropy without statistical basis is just horrible.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



So your basically saying your of the lawful alignment?

Oh come on Tallarn a bit of houseworks not going to kill you  stick some music on and be careful not to crease her favourite clothes and your sorted, possibly even pop open an ice cold brewski, who says ironing has to be boring 

Heh thats right LT I was so proud of myself for surviving totally by my own means alone after Uni  can't quite understand people who don't know how to clean/cook or anything like that.

Although as a slight disclaimer I only iron things when I need them, otherwise I tend to wear them straight instead.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Happily, it's only a single item, so it's not like it'll take long. I may even get it done before she gets home. 

I have no idea what I'm going to do for dinner, though, to be honest. We are, frankly, a bit short of food. May have to end up with jacket potato.

We're on a hiatus at work - they're upgrading the program we use to a new version so it's All Ahead: Stop! right now. Ho hum.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> The trojan wasn't really a problem.  Our systems been wiped out by viruses (and had pirated software installed on them) so many times that they decided to install software onto every computer which basically nukes it's memory once the system is shut down then allows the computers to be restored it to a pristine condition on start up.  The problem is that that program forces you to run off an external drive if you are afraid of loosing work.




DEEPFREEZE! I love that stuff!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Right, I'm off home. Night, Hive!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Slides around the Hive*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> *Slides around the Hive*




*Slithers around the hive*


----------



## megamania

Shifts around the Hive


----------



## megamania

Shuffles?


----------



## megamania

Sidesteps even....


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Tumbles.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Shifts around the Hive




 Fey Stepping? Shadow Walking?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Tumbles.*




*Acrobatics*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Sidesteps even....




 Teleporting?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Omnipresents in the hive*  Or would that be...  *Quantum presents in the hive* ?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Omnipresents in the hive*  Or would that be...  *Quantum presents in the hive* ?




Quantum mechanics. *Builds a quantum tunneler*

*Sliding around the hive.*


----------



## megamania

Dazed and Confused in the Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Dazed and Confused in the Hive.










Up In Smoke in the hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cheech and Chong wtf ftw!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Cheech and Chong wtf!




 Whats wrong with Cheech Marin & Tommy Chong?


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.  Home since I'm feeling well and now I feel worse than before......

Later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Gotta go.  Home since I'm feeling well and now I feel worse than before......
> 
> Later.




Sorry to hear. Hope you feel better soon.

We'll be here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Whats wrong with Cheech Marin & Tommy Chong?




I was dyslexic for a second there. That _should have_ been FTW not WTF.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

*peeks into hive*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *peeks into hive*




*The hive peeks back*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I was dyslexic for a second there. That _should have_ been FTW not WTF.




Exxcellent. [/burns]


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> *The hive peeks back*




And when you gaze long into the Hive, the Hive gazes also into you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> And when you gaze long into the Hive, the Hive gazes also into you.




The longer it gazes back the more sanity you lose. Yes, the hive is an Old One.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> The longer it gazes back the more sanity you lose. Yes, the hive is an Old One.




Does that mean that the Disney Channel and Nickelodeon are also Old Ones?


----------



## Blackrat

Roarr! I'm a Ratzilla!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I can't get out of video documentary mode!!!!



AAAIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!!

_*Strips naked, sets clothes aflame and runs into the bowels of the hive*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

O godz!

*Averts eyes*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> O godz!
> 
> *Averts eyes*




What, you never took a shower after your Gym class in High School?


----------



## Blackrat

I don't get your americans' aversion about nakedness...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> What, you never took a shower after your Gym class in High School?




I did.  But the last thing I like watching when I'm snacking is naked men running around.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I don't get your americans' aversion about nakedness...




One word:  Puritanism.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> One word:  Puritanism.




And what is the Puritanism stance on group showers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I don't get your americans' aversion about nakedness...




I'm not proud of my my being overweight, but I'm not ashamed to be naked. 

It's how we come into this world.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> And what is the Puritanism stance on group showers?




Not sure, but I'm pretty sure that they would have frowned upon co-ed group showers (between unmarried individuals).


----------



## Blackrat

I guess most around there would be shocked to death about finnish saunas...

See, I managed to turn the conversation to sauna again 

Anyways, it has always been usual for friends to go to sauna together, but the current generation has made it ok for men and women friends to go to sauna together also. Usually in large groups.

I have a feeling that out there this would be considered something like orgies, but nothing could be as far from the truth...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I have a feeling that out there this would be considered something like orgies, but nothing could be as far from the truth...





Probably in the mid west and especially if it was to a sound track with a heavy bass riff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Probably in the mid west and especially if it was to a sound track with a heavy bass riff.




Kinda like Peter Whites' Autumn Day?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I have a feeling that out there this would be considered something like orgies, but nothing could be as far from the truth...




Not unless sexual acts take place in the sauna.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Probably in the mid west and especially if it was to a sound track with a heavy bass riff.




There is usually also great amounts of beer involved...

And yet, going to sauna is an asexual social passtime between friends (even gender doesn't matter anymore). It just happens that because of the heat it is much more comfortable without clothes


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Not unless sexual acts take place in the sauna.




Do you know how "not-fun" it is to even try something when the air is so hot it burns your lungs ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> There is usually also great amounts of beer involved...




Sounds like a party.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like a party.




Exactly! You got the point . Welcome to Finland.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Do you know how "not-fun" it is to even try something when the air is so hot it burns your lungs ?




Tell that to every pr0n producer who includes a sauna scene in their snuff film.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Tell that to every pr0n producer who includes a sauna scene.




Yeah... Talk about unrealistic plots in those...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Do you know how "not-fun" it is to even try something when the air is so hot it burns your lungs ?



See, in that case it is nothing like an orgy. I've been in a sauna, it been over 10 years but I can still remember how hot it was. It was quite exhilhirating, I'd eventually love to try the experience again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like a party.




Just don't forget your towel. 

You'll want to dry yourself off afterwards.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Just don't forget your towel.
> 
> You'll want to dry yourself off afterwards.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


>




No, there's no towlie-ban.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  it looks like thousands of marriages in California are about to be annulled...  Why can't people just let others be happy (or miserable) ?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow...  it looks like thousands of marriages in California are about to be annulled...




Are they planning on revoking the gay-marriage decision or what are you talking about?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Are they planning on revoking the gay-marriage decision




They just did.  52% to 47% with 58% of all precincts reporting.  What is annoying is that out of state organizations were the ones pushing for it.


----------



## Blackrat

Sounds bad... Sad Rat ...


----------



## Blackrat

I just realised... We aren't treading too closely on the politics are we? We might be.... I guess we'd better change the subject?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hopefully.....  <SNIP>


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man Boobies.... yes or hell no?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Man Boobies.... yes or hell no?




 Nice pass for a new subject...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Sounds bad... Sad Rat ...




If they are fully devoted to each other and can afford a brief excursion to Canada, it ain't no thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Man Boobies.... yes or hell no?




define man boob.

Thats just nasty pool.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> If they are fully devoted to each other and can afford a brief excursion to Canada, it ain't tno thing.




Yeah, but the question is, does it still stand as a legal marriage when they return home or is it immediatily nullified? If it is, then there's no point really in taking the trip.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but the question is, does it still stand as a legal marriage when they return home or is it immediatily nullified? If it is, then there's no point really in taking the trip.




Yes, it does stand.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But boobies need loving too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> But boobies need loving too.




EEAAAUGHHH! Fondling milk filled man breasts? El Paso.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Yes, it does stand.




Ah. Then there indeed is some reason in the world . I think there are some countries that immediatily nullify such marriages. I think that even in Finland one has to get the marriage ratified if it was performed abroad... (Don't know for sure about that though...)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey BR, do you think you'll update the game tonight?


----------



## Blackrat

No, propably not


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but the question is, does it still stand as a legal marriage when they return home or is it immediatily nullified? If it is, then there's no point really in taking the trip.




Unfortunately..  if it passes, they will not be recognized in California starting NOW. 

(Look 1/4 of the way down on the Wikipedia page if you want to see the exact wording of the amendment.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

I am, unsurprisingly, feeling a little bit more chipper this morning.  Can't think why. 

Man boobies are a fact of life - the trick is to get a partner that appreciates having someone to cuddle.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  I have a teacher with big man boobies... thing is he is a body builder and those boobies are all muscle.


And yes, I'm trying to perfect my sanity blasting attack powers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  I have a teacher with big man boobies... thing is he is a body builder and those boobies are all muscle.




 Please be reading wikipedia article .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Uhm... no...  I don't want to loose sanity points by looking at that.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I am, unsurprisingly, feeling a little bit more chipper this morning.  Can't think why.






Well it's good to hear . I'm feeling pretty cheerful too. One can't be grumpy with two little kittens playing around the house


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhm... no...  I don't want to loose sanity points by looking at that.




You've already lost sanity points by being integrated by the hive. I don't think reading an article is going to do that much more damage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well it's good to hear . I'm feeling pretty cheerful too. One can't be grumpy with two little kittens playing around the house




Hopefully those cats will retain their kitten-like demeanor into adulthood. Fruity only gives you a stroll by tailing when she wants something from you.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You've already lost sanity points by being integrated by the hive. I don't think reading an article is going to do that much more damage.




Yeah, you're on -20 to start with when you come to the Hive . Can't get much worse than that...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hopefully those cats will retain their kitten-like demeanor into adulthood. Fruity only gives you a stroll by tailing when she wants something from you.




Well, I don't really mind either way. Having grown up with cats I love them even when they become old and grumpy .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, I don't really mind either way. Having grown up with cats I love them even when they become old and grumpy .




Fortunately she isn't exactly love-less and does look to me as her surrogate father ocassionally. She does enjoy partaking in my windowsill or laying near while I am computing. 

She does protest to being held, which is really weird imo. Wouldn't an overweight cat like to be off their feet and be on the receiving end of attention?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> She does protest to being held, which is really weird imo. Wouldn't an overweight cat like to be off their feet and be on the receiving end of attention?




I wouldn't think too much of it. It is actually very usual of cats hating to be held. They love to get petting but not sitting on lap. It is just another myth instituted to human minds by movie industry that cats like to be held. The same with horses and whinnying. In truth they are quite quiet animals but in every movie with horses they whinny almost all the time


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, you're on -20 to start with when you come to the Hive . Can't get much worse than that...




Depends... have you watched Manos the Hands of Fate?  I'm pretty sure being forced to watch that movie nonstop for 8 hours, Clock World Orange style, would be worth at least 15 sanity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> in every movie with horses they whinny almost all the time




Its the whole "see a dog hear a dog" phenomena and basically amounts to little more then bad sound design.  Basically, if you see an animal on screen then you have to hear it constantly or else the mind would forget it exists (since people are only consciously aware of like 4 or 5 different things at once (max)).


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Its the whole "see a dog hear a dog" phenomena and basically amounts to little more then bad sound design.  Basically, if you see an animal on screen then you have to hear it constantly or else the mind would forget it exists (since people are only consciously aware of like 4 or 5 different things at once (max)).



You remind me of something incredibly important - our perception on the screen is limited (I'm talking about the "see the beholder"-thread in general discussion), whereas real perception uses a multitude of impressions - sound, smell, vibrations of the floor... most people are just to fixated on their sight to notice that. Good adventurers... aren't.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Oooh, busy Hive!

Sadly, today it looks like actual work may have to happen, so I'll probably be a bit quiet.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> If they are fully devoted to each other and can afford a brief excursion to Canada, it ain't no thing.




Or Vermont.  We were either the first or next to first state to allow same-sex marriages.

Last I knew it still stood.

(Though I have to admit...I don't generally pay attention to most state news...)


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I can't get out of video documentary mode!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AAAIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!!
> 
> _*Strips naked, sets clothes aflame and runs into the bowels of the hive*_




And thus we discover Will Ferrell has joined the Hive


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> And thus we discover Will Ferrell has joined the Hive




*boggle*

I wonder if there are any celebrity ENWorlders that we don't know about? Cos I know several celebrities PLAY D&D - I just wonder if any of them post to these boards.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> *boggle*
> 
> I wonder if there are any celebrity ENWorlders that we don't know about? Cos I know several celebrities PLAY D&D - I just wonder if any of them post to these boards.




I had the same thought some time ago. The anonymity of screenname is such that we can't be certain about eachother in any way. For all I know, you could be Vin Diesel, just claiming to be some brit "nobody" (nobody as in publicity) to keep us comfortable. Or I could be the President of Kreplanistan for all you know


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I had the same thought some time ago. The anonymity of screenname is such that we can't be certain about eachother in any way. For all I know, you could be Vin Diesel, just claiming to be some brit "nobody" (nobody as in publicity) to keep us comfortable. Or I could be the President of Kreplanistan for all you know



I call your bluff sir! Kreplanistan doesn't exist so I do not think you can be its elected representative unless you are some kinda slider and travel with Quinn and Prof. Arturo?!


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I call your bluff sir! Kreplanistan doesn't exist so I do not think you can be its elected representative unless you are some kinda slider and travel with Quinn and Prof. Arturo?!




Well excuse me my bad use of your silly western letters. In your letters it is spelled Kreplachistan.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I had the same thought some time ago. The anonymity of screenname is such that we can't be certain about eachother in any way. For all I know, you could be Vin Diesel, just claiming to be some brit "nobody" (nobody as in publicity) to keep us comfortable. Or I could be the President of Kreplanistan for all you know




Actually, I'm Bill Clinton. The reason I've been posting so much on here is that the one you see on TV is a clone.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Well, I am really Mustrum Ridcully and am just exploring the Roundworld. I don't see a point in concealing my identity.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, I am really Mustrum Ridcully and am just exploring the Roundworld. I don't see a point in concealing my identity.




OK, I admit it. I'm actually The Librarian. Hence the orange text.

Oook!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> OK, I admit it. I'm actually The Librarian. Hence the orange text.
> 
> Oook!



I wondered where you have been!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I wondered where you have been!




Oook ooook eeek OOOOOK eek ooooook.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhm... no...  I don't want to loose sanity points by looking at that.




I lost sanity points, sadly.  Refused to lose extra, however, but following the following links on the page: Man bra or man lactation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> *boggle*
> 
> I wonder if there are any celebrity ENWorlders that we don't know about? Cos I know several celebrities PLAY D&D - I just wonder if any of them post to these boards.




I'm Batman.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I had the same thought some time ago. The anonymity of screenname is such that we can't be certain about eachother in any way. For all I know, you could be Vin Diesel, just claiming to be some brit "nobody" (nobody as in publicity) to keep us comfortable. Or I could be the President of Kreplanistan for all you know




The gig is up!   I am really a millioniare and I am known for such movies as Starwars and Indiania Jones.


No really.


doesn't anyone believe me???

anyone?


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> I don't get your americans' aversion about nakedness...




I imagine a lot of it has to do with being embarrased.


----------



## The_Warlock

Chalk it up to Uptight Pilgrim Ancestors and a culturally induced preference for privacy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man...  My mom is now adopting my little brother's half sister since the mom gave up the rights to all of her children.


----------



## Mycanid

Hooray!

We had our first snow today!

Nothing stuck, but it sure was pretty....


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:


> Hooray!
> 
> We had our first snow today!
> 
> Nothing stuck, but it sure was pretty....




Lucky, the high was 84 where I am.  It will be in the low-mid 70s for the next week or so too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Over in Southern California its sunny... like always.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Over in Southern California its sunny... like always.




A place where it never rained would be like some kind of Hell for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It rains but not often; which is good since no one in california knows how to drive when it's raining.


----------



## Dog Moon

Snow =  bad.  Not looking forward to that...


----------



## megamania

Got word today that one of my players wants me to run another Eberron Campaign again.   Hmmmmm..... need a few more people (drug free a must).   Time to send out some e-mails I guess.


----------



## Blackrat

Hello!

...llo!
...llo!
...o!
...o!
...o!


Hmm... Pretty empty with all this echoing...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't remind me of the evil plot that Hollywood producers have to do a  NEW THREE STOOGES movie.


I mean seriously?  How could anyone do a decent Three Stooges movie without Chris Farley?  He's the only person in recent history who could have ever pulled off a Curly...


----------



## Blackrat

Say what?


----------



## Relique du Madde

The Farrel Brothers want to do a Three Stooges Movie.


----------



## Blackrat

Umm.. Okay...

*shrug*

I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Relique du Madde

The Three Stooges were only the American Kings of slap stick comedy from the 1940s till the 1970s.


----------



## Blackrat

No wonder then. I've never been a fan of american slapstick comedy.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't remind me of the evil plot that Hollywood producers have to do a  NEW THREE STOOGES movie.
> 
> I mean seriously?  How could anyone do a decent Three Stooges movie without Chris Farley?  He's the only person in recent history who could have ever pulled off a Curly...




Morning, Hive!

There's also been talk of a new Rocky Horror Picture Show done by MTV. Which makes my blood boil, as I can't see any way in which the original could be improved without changing it - and I don't want it changed!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> The Three Stooges were only the American Kings of slap stick comedy from the 1940s till the 1970s.




They were also referenced in the original Short Circuit film.


----------



## Ginnel

The Three Stooges are pretty famous, didn't they make a cartoon series as well? Having said that I don't really appreciate the humor myself, If you want the slapstick go for The Young Ones, Bottom, Faulty Towers, Monty Python, Blackadder ya know the good stuff  although along with Charlie Chaplin and Laurel and Hardy they were their predacessors?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Old style slapstick tends to be slower paced than we expect now, and sometime less cruel, but if there's one thing I know about comedy - it's all about...

...timing. And the best always have the best timing.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

By the way, I just finished statting up my 21st level Nature Priest if anyone wants to have a look at him. He's for a pbp game - see characters link in my sig.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Did you ever the televised St Vitus sub-committee prize investigation dance, those ants-in-pants glances? Oh, look behind the eyes, it's a hallowed, hollowed anaethetized! Save my own ass, screw these guys, smoke and mirror lockdown...

Name the band!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> ...and sometime less cruel, ...



Well, this depends on whether you count Monty Python as "old style" or not. The show sometimes erupted in hilarious violence. 

As proof:

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ltmMJntSfQI[/ame]

By the way, megamania, if you watch it until the end, you'll finally get the giant foot reference from waaaay back! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, this depends on whether you count Monty Python as "old style" or not. The show sometimes erupted in hilarious violence.
> 
> As proof:
> 
> YouTube - Monty Python "How Not To Be Seen"
> 
> By the way, megamania, if you watch it until the end, you'll finally get the giant foot reference from waaaay back!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Ah, the "How Not To Be Seen" sketch - a classic.

I always liked Confuse-A-Cat, too.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Ah, the "How Not To Be Seen" sketch - a classic.
> 
> I always liked Confuse-A-Cat, too.




Ah yes. Definetly one of the best:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2Je1CEPkUM]YouTube - Monty Python - Confuse-A-Cat[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' hive! 

So, anyone remember what the date No. 5th is famous for? Think movies.
I watched that movie last night right before hitting the old sack.


----------



## Ginnel

I hope you mean Guy Fawkes night.

Remember, Remember the 5th of November.

He attempted to blow up the houses of parliament in 1605 with a few other conspirators in the gunpowder plot 

Its been tradition to have a big bonfire set with a "Guy" (Guy Fawkes) on top of it, and fireworks are let off


----------



## Dog Moon

Weird.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Weird.



What?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Mornin' hive!
> 
> So, anyone remember what the date No. 5th is famous for? Think movies.
> I watched that movie last night right before hitting the old sack.






Ginnel said:


> I hope you mean Guy Fawkes night.
> 
> Remember, Remember the 5th of November.
> 
> He attempted to blow up the houses of parliament in 1605 with a few other conspirators in the gunpowder plot
> 
> Its been tradition to have a big bonfire set with a "Guy" (Guy Fawkes) on top of it, and fireworks are let off



Yeah, I too would have guessed you're talking about Fawkes... Ofcourse, I don't know, maybe you have some other 5th of November thing on the other side of the ocean...

But if you were talking about Fawkes, then the first movie that comes to mind would be "V for Vendetta"

_Remember, Remember
The fifth of November,
The gunpowder treason and plot.
I know of no reason
Why the gunpowder treason
Should ever be forgot._


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I too would have guessed you're talking about Fawkes... Ofcourse, I don't know, maybe you have some other 5th of November thing on the other side of the ocean...




We do...  This year it was called Election results day.  Usually it's nothing special.  Fact is, if it wasn't for V for Vindeta American's wouldn't even know who Guy Fawkes is since at most he only appears in text books for at least a few paragraphs.

See, when we rebelled against the Crown Washington forbade the celebration of Englands Anti-Catholic/pro-British rituals on the basis that they went against the ideals announced in our Declaration of Independence.  Of course, the Canadians might still celibrate that tradition (though most likely not in Montreal).


What I kind of think is a little sad is how this years election seemed to have shot all references of the Day of the Dead (November 2nd) from television.  I was wanting to see the usual 5 minute long fluff piece they air about it on the local news.     I guess the only way America will only really care about the Day of the Dead during an election year if we have a latino Presidential candidate who celibates our ancient traditions.

Right now my GF and I are taking bets on how the media will handle the next Kwanza and Black History Month....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Two hints....its a red letter date....history is going to change.


----------



## Ginnel

Are most of the people on Enworld absolute numpties outside the Hive? I've just read more of Rev's recruitment thread *shakes his head* maybe the Hive has just raised my expectations too much of what forums can be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Are most of the people on Enworld absolute numpties outside the Hive? I've just read more of Rev's recruitment thread *shakes his head* maybe the Hive has just raised my expectations too much of what forums can be.




numpties?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Apparently it's British for "idiot."


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, this depends on whether you count Monty Python as "old style" or not. The show sometimes erupted in hilarious violence.
> 
> As proof:
> 
> YouTube - Monty Python "How Not To Be Seen"
> 
> By the way, megamania, if you watch it until the end, you'll finally get the giant foot reference from waaaay back!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Modem on old phone lines.... can't do video at all.....   so need better internet.


----------



## megamania

Hey Rev... the PbP looks neat.   Too bad I don't have access to the Pathfinder stuff.   Another time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mega, how much are you currently paying for your internet sevice?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Hey Rev... the PbP looks neat.   Too bad I don't have access to the Pathfinder stuff.   Another time.




It's free. Go here to get the rules.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> numpties?




If you look in Wiki you see the face of a 39 year old over weight guy with a chemical burn on his forehead wearing glasses with a three week stubble on chin.  Known alias include:  Andy, Andrew, Dean, "That comicbook guy", weirdo, "oh him" (said with a sick demenure)  and more recently megamania or mania.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Mega, how much are you currently paying for your internet sevice?




At this point... 20/month.

I'm looking to do either the phone company's  net this winter or Comcast this spring.   I'm sick of not being able to be a part of so much on the net because of speed issues.


oh...and "Hi".


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> It's free. Go here to get the rules.




Will I be able to?

It took me 8 minutes (I timed it) to Wiki '2012'.  Are you ready for everything ending as you know it?  (previously was the release date for 4e... wished to avoid bad press so advanced it to 2008..... mixed press.)


just kidding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> At this point... 20/month.
> 
> I'm looking to do either the phone company's  net this winter or Comcast this spring.   I'm sick of not being able to be a part of so much on the net because of speed issues.
> 
> oh...and "Hi".




Comcast is the way to go for high speed service. I've been using it since my dads company started paying the bill for it. Since the company is no longer paying for due to my father's demise, I have to foot the bill, but it is $50 well spent. The internet and televisual entertainment is my livelihood. 

Of course, the cost per month doesn't include the cost of equipment; that can run up to $150, most likely less if you don't buy into the Pre-N hardware.


----------



## megamania

Heh.  I getting pressure to bow down to 4e.

The only player from the last group without a substance abuse issue bought 4e books last month and now wants to play FR 4e.  Called me this morning (yesterday morning)

Trying to stick with 3.5.    Can't ignore the thousands of dollars in books I have for 3/3.5 ed.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Comcast is the way to go for high speed service. I've been using it since my dads company started paying the bill for it. Since the company is no longer paying for due to my father's demise, I have to foot the bill, but it is $50 well spent. The internet and televisual entertainment is my livelihood.
> 
> Of course, the cost per month doesn't include the cost of equipment; that can run up to $*150*, most likely less if you don't buy into the Pre-N hardware.




gutshot!


----------



## megamania

I was susposed to do Comcast this past month but September was a major disaster for money.  Spent about 800 dollars I did not expect and another 1400 in medical that as it turns out will not be covered by my horrid insurance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> gutshot!




Here is what I can do for you; since I own the Wireless G hardware and would like to buy into the N hardware once it is finalized I'll send you my older hardware. For free, I'll even absorb the cost of shipping. 

I'm pretty sure this should be happening within the next year. So as long as we stay in contact, all I'll need from you is your address once I have completed the upgrade.


----------



## megamania

Hate to go but I gotta sleep.

Still thinking out what to do if I start a new group (earliest grains of an idea have already begun that involves artifacts, dragons and intelligent swords with.... of course... a Drogan trap.  level 1-10.  Time will see.


Good night.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Here is what I can do for you; since I own the Wireless G hardware and would like to buy into the N hardware once it is finalized I'll send you my older hardware. For free, I'll even absorb the cost of shipping.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this should be happening within the next year. So as long as we stay in contact, all I'll need from you is your address once I have completed the upgrade.




op.... hold up hold on.....

Appreciate the thought but I'm still "feeling out" Comcast.   In September when I researching the idea of using them I had THREE different offers-

Their website said one thing

Their sales rep said another

...and each of the local workers, rep, cable guy and phone guy said something else.

scares me a bit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Trying to stick with 3.5.    Can't ignore the thousands of dollars in books I have for 3/3.5 ed.




I hear you mega. I do feel your pain. I have probably spent more money on gaming books than you have. I very nearly have two whole bookshelvef unity filled with 3E/D20/OGL books.

I don't like the early advent of 4E but it does have merit. In fact I find inspiring my 3E homebrew. If you are resistant to 4E, at least buy the core books. $66 for the core rule gift set from amazon. If you don't like it, you can re-sell it or hold onto if you think you ever might want to play a game of 4E.

Don't kick yourself for not at least looking at the rules. You don't have to like the fact that 4E is here, you just have to accept it. That is what I have done.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.   Gotta be up in four hours to get the kids to school.  Then work.... then pop in here  then work.... then pop in here and work on my Storyhour (you knew the plug was coming  ) Siberys Seven as they continue to search for the cause of the zombie invasion in Sharn and 1/2 of the group fall victum to it.  Then its party time with Mania's secret partically revealed and then to Mror Holds and the Elderich home then to Mournlands and to Darguun and then back to Sharn.....   wait a minute!  I'm giving up the story!   Ya bums gotta read and comment on it instead!  


Nite


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> scares me a bit.




Well, assuming you don't go DSL, you will still need the hardware if you go with high speed cable. The hardware is compliant no matter which provider you go with.

What you should o is reaseard each company's website and try to find reviews of their services by other customers. Take everything with a grain of salt. These days sales reps are 'knowledgeable in everything but know nothing'. If theirs are the children that will eventually be running the free world, Idiocracy will come to fruition.


----------



## megamania

This based on my Template Master list (which is still not completely done so there may be as much as three more books to add to the list-

*ALDERAC ENTERTAINMENT GAMES*
CREATURES OF ROKUGAN		Darkness Spawn, Goryo, Naar Teban, Oracles, Shadow Samurai, Shadowlands Madman and Shiryo
THE WORLD’S LG DUNGEON	***
UNDEAD				***
*BADAXE GAMES*
HEROES OF HIGH FAVOR
	DWARVES		***
	HALF-ORCS		***
*BASTION PRESS*
OATHBOUND CAMPAIGN BOOK	***
PLAINS OF PENANCE	***
WRACK & RUIN		***
ARENA			***
FRIENDS & FAMILIARS		***
ALLIES & ADVERSARIES		***
OUT FOR BLOOD			Astral Vampire, Barb-Tongued Vampire,  Deathgaze Vampire, Death Ringer, Irontooth Vampire, 
Kuang-Shi, Lesser Vampyr, Nosferatu, Plague Vampire, Vampyr, Volkalak (Undead Lycanthrope),  White Beast
INTO THE BLACK			***
INTO THE BLUE			***
INTO THE GREEN			***
AIRSHIPS				***
DOOMSTRIDERS			***
*FANTASY FLIGHT GAMES*
MONSTER HANDBOOK	Alien Entity, Awaken Aberration, Degenerated Aberration, Chaos Dragon, Deep Dragon, Feral Dragon, Undead Dragon, Elemental, Dark Fey, Deep Fey, Half- Fey, Giant Lord, Half- Titan, Half-Ogre, Dire Humanoid, Humanoid Swarm, Possessing Outsider, Dire Lycanthrope, Splintered Shapeshifter, Bloated, Cloaked Undead, Relentless
SEA FARER’S HANDBOOK		Aquatic
PATH OF FAITH			***
PATH OF MAGIC			***
TRAPS & TREACHERY I		***
TRAPS & TREACHERY II		***
TWISTED LORE			Swarm Drones
*FAST FORWARD ENTERTAINMENT*
WONDROUS ITEMS OF POWER	***
DUNGEON WORLD			***
*GOODMAN GAMES*
BOOK OF TEMPLATES	Aberrant, Ablative Construct , Amphorphous, Apocalyptic, Arcane Servitor, Argent Servitor, Automation, 
Beast Lord, Blightened Thrall, Blind Oracle, Blood Pawn,  Breath Weapon, Chirugic Horror, Corpse Vampire, Deep One, Degenerate, Demigorgon, Dhampire, Desiccated, Dragon-Blooded, Dreadnaught, Ebon Servitor, Elder Beast, Elemental,  Enchanted, Ethereal, Fallen, Fey Kissed,Flesh Bound Vampire,  Flying, Gigantic, Half-Genie, Half-Troll,  Hiveling, Hypermitotic, Immortal, Legion, Many-Headed, Metallivore, Miniature, Mindbender, Moon Wildling, Necrovore,  Neetlecloud , Nymph Child,  Padrafyte, Pavil, Paleoskeleton, Phantasmal, Plant Form, Psionic, Puppeteer Ooze, Puppeteer Host, Quickened, Redeemed, Relentless, Savage, Scryling, Shadowborne., Siphon, Skin Husk, Skin rug, Spellpowered, Spirit, Terror Vampire, True Mummy, Undead Blooded, Vampiric Creature, Vermin, Void Spawn, War Aspect, Wretched
*GREEN RONIN PUBLISHING*
ARMIES OF THE ABYSS:  VOL TWO	***
DENIZENS OF FREEPORT		***
MONSTERS OF THE MIND		***
FANG & FURY:  GUIDEBOOK VAMP	Vampire Scion, Blood Puppet, Day Walker, Vampiric Dragon, Vampiric Thrall
PLOT & POISON: GUIDEBOOK DROW	Broken Soul, Drider, ½ Drow, Verminoid
BASTARDS & BLOODLINES: GUIDE	Half-Beholder, Half-Biped, Half- Quadruped, Half- Doppelganger, Half-Medusa, Half-Rakshasa, 
Half-Titan, Half-Vampire, Half-Elemental (Air, Earth, Fire and Water)
POCKET GRIMOIRE  DIVINE		***
POCKET GRIMOIRE ARCANA	***
POCKET MAGICA			***
*KENZER AND COMPANY*
KINGDOMS OF KALAMAR: CAMPA	***
	PLAYER’S GUIDE		***
GEANAVUE:  		***
DM SHIELD		***
VILLIAN DESIGN HANDBOOK	Greater Wraith, Ghoul, Great Mummy, Lich, Vampire, Wight, Intelligent Zombie 
*MALHAVOC PRESS*
THE BOOK OF HALLOWED MIGHT	***
THE BOOK OF ELDRITCH MIGHT	Magical Construct
BOOK OF ELDERITCH MIGHT III	Mist
IF THOUGHTS COULD KILL		Psionic Lich
MINDSCAPES			Fungiform Ego,  Id Beast, Psimech
PSIONICS TOOLKIT		Lyphillian, Psi-Killer, Mind Flayer Battle Thrall
CHAOSITECH			Chaos-Shaped Creature,  Chaoomaton, Fused Aberration
ARCANA UNEARTHED		***
LEGACY OF THE DRAGONS		Elemental Scion, Rune Animal, Totem Spectre
*MONGOOSE*
ENCYCLOPAEDIA ARCANE: CONSTR	Eidolon, Homunculus, Mimeoi , Mockery, Perversion
ENCYCLOPAEDIA DIVINE: FEY MAG	***
QUINTESSENTIAL PSY. WARRIOR	***
ULTIMATE ARCANE SPELLBOOK	***
ULTIMATE NPCS			***
*MYSTIC EYE GAMES*
NIGHTMARE & DREAMS		Eternal, Grimguard, Soul of Evil
*NECROMANCER GAMES*
THE TOME OF HORRORS	Abomination, Animal Lord, Beast of Chaos, Bleeding Horror, Dire Creature, Foo Creature, Skeleton Warrior, Slime Zombie, Spectral Troll, Therianthrope and Thessalmonster
THE TOME OF HORRORS II	Amphisbaena, Corpsespun Fighter, Debased Fey, Half- Efreeti, Land Walker, Phase Creature, Ravenous, Spellgorged Zombie and Undead Lord
PRISONERS OF THE MAZE		***
DEMONS AND DEVILS		***
THE BONEGARDEN		Doomed Warrior, Fleshbound Vampire, Shade, Wight
RAPPAN ATHUK: DUNGEON of GRAV	***
*PANDA HEAD PRODUCTIONS*
X-CRAWL CAMPAIGN BOOK		***
*THUNDERHEAD GAMES*
BLUFFSIDE:  CITY ON THE EDGE	***
*WHITE WOLF*
CREATURE COLLECTION 3.0		SKIPPED FOR 3.5
CREATURE COLLECTION REVISED	Butcher Spirit, Fatling, Hag (Brine, Cavern, Ice, Moon, Storm, Swamp), Inquisitor, Morgaunt, Plague Wretch, Tokal Infested, Unhallowed (Knight, False Lover, Forsaken Priest, Treacherous Thief)
CREATURE COLLECTION II : DARK	Belsameth Spider,  Blood Sea Mutant, Bloodless, Conundrum Creatures and Hex Creatures
CREATURE COLLECTION III: SAVAG	Blessed Theocrat, Envemoned, Hydran, Infested, Wereviper, Multi-Armed, Seraphic, Souless
Wild Bier
PLAYER’S GUIDE:  RANGER / ROGUE	***
PLAYER’S GUIDE:  WIZ, BARD SORC	***
PLAYER’S GUIDE: CLERIC / DRUID	***
SCARRED LANDS:  ASAATTHI	***
SCARRED LANDS: DIVINE & DEFEA	***
SCARRED LANDS: GHELSPAD	***
SCARRED LANDS: FAITHFUL / FORS	Mine Horror
SCARRED LANDS: HOLLOWFAUST	***
SCARRED LANDS: MITHRIL		***
SCARRED LANDS:  SHELZAR		***
SCARRED LANDS:  TERMANA 	***
RELICS & RITUALS I		***
RELICS & RITUALS II		***
RAVENLOFT CAMPAIGN BOOK	Vampire Salient Powers, Ghost Salient Powers, Lich Salient Powers, Construct Salient Powers, Ancient Dead Salient Powers,  Hag- Ravenloft, Hags Salient Powers, Dread Golem, Ancient Dead
RAVENLOFT DMG		***
CHAMPIONS OF DARKNESS	Darklings, Skeletal Dread Companion
DENIZENS OF DARKNESS	Animator, Dhampir, Ermordenung, Geist, Ghoul Lord, Lebendtod, Living Tattoo, Lycanthrope, Vampires (Chiang-shi, Nosferatu, Vrykolaka) vampires by race (Dwarf, ElfGnome, Halfling), Vorlog, Zombie Lord 
SECRETS OF THE DREAD R	***
WARCRAFT: MANUAL OF MONSTERS	Tainted, Banshee, Crypt Fiend, Forsaken, Ghost, Ghoul, Lich, Shade, Skeletal Mage, Skeletal Warrior, Withered, Wraith, Zombie, Salient Powers, Salient Powers for Freewill Undead
*VALAR PROJECT INC*
BOOK OF EROTIC FANTASY		Demonbred, Devil blooded, Felid, Feykissed, Giantborn, Half-Demon, Half-Devil, Serpentine
*WOTC*
DUNGEON MASTER’S GUIDE 3.0	***
DUNGEON MASTER’S GUIDE 3.5	***
DUNGEON MASTER’S GUIDE II	*** (Mobs / Stampede info given)
PLAYER’S GUIDE 3.0		***
PLAYER’S GUIDE 3.5		***
PLAYER’S HANDBOOK II		***
MONSTER MANUAL 3.0		SKIPPED FOR 3.5
MONSTER MANUAL 3.5		Celestial, Fiendish, Ghost, Half-Celestial, Half-Dragon, Half-Fiend, Lich, Lycanthrope, Vampire
MONSTER MANUAL II	Captured One, Chimeric, Death Knight, Half Golem, Monster of Legend,  Spell Stitched,  Tauric, Titanic, War Beast
MONSTER MANUAL III		Living Spell, Spell Warped, Void Mind, Woodling
MONSTER MANUAL IV		Lolth-Touched Creature 
MONSTER MANUAL V	God – Blessed Creature (Gruumsh, Imix, Kord, Orcus, Vecna and Yeenoghu) , Xorvintaal Dragon, Xorvintaal Exarch
FIEND FOLIO			Half-Illithid, Half Troll, Ti-khana 
SAVAGE SPECIES	Feral, Gelatinous, Ghost Brute, Incarnate Construct, Insectile, Monstrous Beast, Multi-headed, Mummified, Reptilian, Spectral, Symbiotic, Tauric, Umbral, Wight, Winged, Wraith, Yaun-ti: Tainted, Yuan-ti: Broodguard
PSIONICS HANDBOOK		Psionic Creature
EXTENDED PSIONICS HANDBOOK	Phrenic Creature
MAGIC ITEM COMPEDIUM		***
SPELL COMPENDIUM		***
DRAGON MAGIC			***
BOOK OF EXALTED DEEDS		Aleax,  Sanctified Creature
BOOK OF VILE DARKNESS		Bone Creature, Corpse Creature and Corrupted Creature
EPIC LEVEL HANDBOOK		Demilich, Paragon Creature, Pseudonatural Creature, Worm That Walks
DEITIES AND DEMIGODS		***
DEFENDERS OF THE FAITH		***
MASTERS OF THE WILD		***
SONG AND SILENCE		***
SWORD AND FIST			***
TOME & BLOOD			***
COMPLETE ADVENTURER		***
COMPLETE ARCANE		Effigy Creature, Pseudonatural Creature and Spellstitched
COMPLETE CHAMPION		***
COMPLETE DIVINE			***
COMPLETE PSIONIC		***
COMPLETE WARRIOR		***
FROSTBURN			Ghost- Frostfell, Ice Beast, Spirit Animal
SANDSTORM			Dry Lich, Dust Form, Half-Janni
STORMWRACK			Amphibious Creature
DUNGEONSCAPE			Acidborn Monster, Dungeon Bred Monster, Guardian Monster, Sentry Ooze and Hivenest Monster
RACES OF THE DRAGON		Draconic Creature
RACES OF STONE			***
UNEARTHED ARCANA		***
BOOK OF CHALLENGES		***
STRONGHOLD BUILDER’S GUIDE	***
ARMS AND EQUIPMENT GUIDE	***
DRACONOMICON	Dracolich, Draconic Creature, Ghostly Dragon, Half-Dragon, Skeletal Dragon, Vampiric Dragons, Zombie Dragons
LIBRIS MORTIS: BOOK OF UNDEAD	Evolved Undead, Ghost Brute, Grave Touched, Half-Vampire, Hooded Pupil, Mummified,
Necromental, Necropolitan, Rivived Fossil, Swarm Shifter, Umbral Creature
LORDS OF MADNESS		Alhoon , Elder Eidolon, Half-Farspawn, Pseudonatural Creature and Shadow Creature
FIENDISH CODEX: HORDES OF ABY	***
FIENDISH CODEX: TYRANTS 9 HELL	*** (page 108 lists alternate spells that can be used)
ELDER EVILS			The Brood
WEAPONS OF LEGACY		Monster of Legacy
MANUAL OF THE PLANES	Half- Elemental, Shadow Creature, Element Creatures (Air, Earth, Fire and Water plus- Cold and Wood), Axiomatic Creatures, Anarchic , Petitioner
PLANAR HANDBOOK		Anarchic Creature, Axiomatic Creature, Entropic Creature, Vivacious Creature	
HEROES OF HORROR		Tainted Minion and Unholy Scion
MINIATURES HANDBOOK		***
THE RED	HAND OF DOOM		***
THE SUNLESS CITADEL		***
	DIRE TOMBS		***
MAP FOLIO I			***
MAP FOLIO II			***
GAZETTEER			***
FANTASTIC LOCATIONS:
	FANE OF THE DROW	***
	HELLSPIKE PRISON	***
	DRAGONDOWN GROTTO	***
	FIELDS OF RUIN		***
	THE FROSTFELL RIFT	***
DUNGEON TILE SETS
	DUNGEON TILES		***	x4
	ARCANE CORRIDORES	***	x3
	HIDDEN CRYPTS		*** 	x2
RUINS OF THE WILDS	***	x1
	LOST CAVERNS OF UND	***	x2
	DIRE TOMBS		***	x3
	FANE OF THE FORGOT GOD	***	x2
	HALLS OF THE GIANTS	***	x1
	STREETS OF SHADOWS	***	x2
DRAGONLANCE CAMPAIGN		Death Knight, Dragon Spawn, Skeletal Warrior, Spectral Minion
EBERRON CAMPAIGN BOOK		Horrid Animal,  Living Spell, Magebred Animal	
	SHARN: CITY OF TOWERS	***
	FIVE NATIONS		Mad Born
RACES OF EBERRON	***
	EXPLORER’S HANDBOOK	***
	MAGIC OF EBERRON	***
	FAITHS OF EBERRON	***
	PLAYER’S GUIDE		***
	SECRETS OF XEN’DRIK	Prinordial Giant and Quorcraft Warforged
	DRAGONMARKED		***
	SECRETS OF SARLONA	Quorbound Creature and Quorbred Creature
	FORGE OF WAR		***
	DRAGONS OF EBERRON	***
	CITY OF STORMREACH	***
	SHADOWS OF  LAST WAR	***
	WHISPERS OF THE VAMP B	***
	GRASP OF THE EMERALD C	***
	VOYAGE OF THE GOLD DR	***
	AN ADVENTURER’S GUIDE	***
FORGOTTEN REALMS CAMPAIGN	Dracolich and Shade
	CITY OF THE SPIDER QUE	Arachnoid Creature, ½ Dragon (Faerun), Keening Spirit, Revenant, and Silveraith
	FAITHS AND PANTHEONS	Chosen of Bane and Zin-Carla
	LORDS OF DARKNESS	***
	LOST EMPIRES OF FAERUN	Curst, Dread Creature and Green Bound Creature
	MAGIC OF FAERUN	Cryptspawn, The Magister and Spectral Mage
	MONSTERS OF FAERUN	Beast of Xvim, Curst, Ghost, Lich, Lich-good, Lycanthrope, Revenant and Yuan-ti
	RACES OF FAERUN	Lycanthropes
	SERPENT KINGDOMS	Bone Naga
	SILVER MARCHES		***
UNAPPROACHABLE EAST	Blight Spawn, Blooded One, Dread Warrior, Juju Zombie, Orglash, Shadow Walker, Telthor and
 Thomil
	UNDERDARK		Arachnoid Creature, Chameleon Creature, Faerzress Infused Creature, Half-Illithid and Mineral 
Warrior
ORIENTAL ADVENTURES CAMPAIGN	Pennaggolan



and now I gotta sleep....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

My Complete 3E/4E/D20/OGL/GSL Collection


----------



## Relique du Madde

My lord thats alot of books.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I should write my list... but I'm lazt and am rushing to finish projects for my porfolio presentation tomarrow...  oi..

Here's a sneack preview:  

The Foundation: A World of Black and White. 
Silver Aged Sentinals
Book or Erotic Fantasy..

I have much more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> My lord thats alot of books.




Thats not counting the two shelfs of 2E boxed sets, the 2E books in the closet and the Miscl non-dnd rpg books in my collection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The Foundation: A World of Black and White.



Erp. I'm ashamed to say that I own that one too.



Relique du Madde said:


> Book or Erotic Fantasy.



I've got two of those.


----------



## Relique du Madde

damn...   

All my books are in my closet which is about 10 -12 foot long.  The top rack (runs the entire length of the closet) has d20 books.  Then I have a 4 - 5 foot long shelf which has books from various systems.  Then there's a small shelf which is crammed into the corner of the closet which has all my 2nd E books.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Wonders if blackrat has taken the off from work to play Fallout 3*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Erp. I'm ashamed to say that I own that one too.
> 
> 
> I've got two of those.




When I got Foundation I was stoked since it was d20 superheroes.  Then when I read it at home I wished I actually did a better job at scanning it at the game store.


The wierd thing is my GF once saw the BoEF's title when I was redoing my book shelf and she asked to see it.  After looking through it she then decided to barrow it.  This is weird since she isn't a gamer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh...either that or he installed an emulator on his work computer so he could play it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> After looking through it she then decided to barrow it.  This is weird since she isn't a gamer.



Did you eventually get it back?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh...either that or he installed an emulator on his work computer so he could play it...




well, I don't know if there are any x-box 360 emulators, cause I know that that is the platform that he bought the game for.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I claimed this hive and the one before it, so the next one is yours Relique.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  She said she looked through it several times, showed it to her brother then it basically sat in her bedroom for several months before she noticed remembered to bring it back.


----------



## Demongirl

Demongirl in the hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  She said she looked through it several times, showed it to her brother then it basically sat in her bedroom for several months before she noticed remembered to bring it back.




Well at least she remembered to give it back. I let my sister borrow my copy of the Langoliers when she moved out to Boston, but forgot to pack it when she was coming back to AZ.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Summoning Complete


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Trying to stick with 3.5.    Can't ignore the thousands of dollars in books I have for 3/3.5 ed.



I don't think I have invested that much into 3E, but I notice that even when playing 3E, a lot of the books I had went mostly unused. Too many stuff was to specific, to out there, or too weak... And I liked to homebrew a lot, too. 

I jumped on the 4E bandwagon pretty early, and the little material I was able to get so far gives me the impression I always get something that I at least consider using at some point... 

Well, time will tell if this will hold true over a longer period of time and more books...


----------



## ssampier

Hey hivers. 







I pop in occasionally, usually on Sunday. Of course no one is around.

I am proud that the presidential election day happened to fall on my birthday this year; quite a historic moment for the country. It doesn't fall on my birthday very often; every 28 years by my count. 

I am so tempted to buy an HDTV and an Xbox 360. I have the money, but it's that voice like on _Seinfeld_: "What about the money?", "What money?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pssst.. SSampler  The door on this hive was supposed to be locked.

The New Hive is over here:


----------



## Dog Moon

And NO, we are not diseased....


----------



## Packrat

Huh?  Two hive threads?

I guess one wasn't enough.


----------



## Dog Moon

Packrat said:


> Huh?  Two hive threads?
> 
> I guess one wasn't enough.




The moderators have requested that we stop posting on any threads over 1,000 posts.  Usually one stops by to close the old Hivethread while we work on the new one, but apparently that didn't happen in this case.


----------

